# la mia storia



## Old t r a d i t a (11 Novembre 2008)

ciao a tutti .. è facile intuire la mia storia .. ho 32 anni .. sposata da 9 e conosco mio marito da 10 .. e sabato scorso mi è letteralmente crollato il mondo addosso perchè lui si trova costretto a confessare che da 6 anni ha una relazione con un'altra donna .. costretto perchè il marito di lei aveva scoperto tutto e quindi a quel punto ha dovuto confessare .. ma anche in questo non è riuscito ad essere sincero perchè mi dice che è andato a letto con lei solo 2-3 volte anni fa .. invece alla fine salta fuori che sono stati 6 anni di s c o p a t e l'ultima venerdì prima del fattaccio ... ci sono stati un paio d'anni di stop perchè lei ha avuto un bambino ma comunque si sono sempre visti e rimasti in contatto..
per prima cosa mi chiedo come ho fatto a non accorgermi di nulla .. credevo di aver costruito un matrimonio felice ed invece .. 
lui sostiene che di lei non importa nulla .. che lo ha sedotto e poi ha continuato per paura che lei mi venisse a raccontare tuttto .. 
non l'ho sbattutto fuori di casa perchè non è nella mia indole .. tanto lui adesso non mi fa ne caldo ne freddo .. mi fa solo schifo x come mi ha rovinato la vita .. ha in un certo senso scelto per me e questo è difficile da perdonare .. se non fosse che per diversi anni abbiamo cercato un bimbo che fortunatamente non è arrivato .. quindi visite operazioni .. insomma un calvario fisico ed emotivo per poi scoprire tutto questo ..
Adesso vi chiedo .. come si fa ad andare avanti .. lui non parla perchè dice che tanto non gli credo .. aspetta una "sentenza" che non ho il coraggio di dare .. 
non riesco ad immaginare la mia vita senza di lui è sempre stato tutto il mio mondo .. ma al tempo stesso non vedo vita con lui .. come si può andare oltre .. perdonare tutto questo .. poi 6 anni .. 
Grazie per chi avrà la pazienza di leggere e di darmi un consiglio perchè non so veramente che fare ..


----------



## Nordica (11 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> ciao a tutti .. è facile intuire la mia storia .. ho 32 anni .. sposata da 9 e conosco mio marito da 10 .. e sabato scorso mi è letteralmente crollato il mondo addosso perchè lui si trova costretto a confessare che da 6 anni ha una relazione con un'altra donna .. costretto perchè il marito di lei aveva scoperto tutto e quindi a quel punto ha dovuto confessare .. ma anche in questo non è riuscito ad essere sincero perchè mi dice che è andato a letto con lei solo 2-3 volte anni fa .. invece alla fine salta fuori che sono stati 6 anni di s c o p a t e l'ultima venerdì prima del fattaccio ... ci sono stati un paio d'anni di stop perchè lei ha avuto un bambino ma comunque si sono sempre visti e rimasti in contatto..
> per prima cosa mi chiedo come ho fatto a non accorgermi di nulla .. credevo di aver costruito un matrimonio felice ed invece ..
> lui sostiene che di lei non importa nulla .. che lo ha sedotto e poi ha continuato per paura che lei mi venisse a raccontare tuttto ..
> non l'ho sbattutto fuori di casa perchè non è nella mia indole .. tanto lui adesso non mi fa ne caldo ne freddo .. mi fa solo schifo x come mi ha rovinato la vita .. ha in un certo senso scelto per me e questo è difficile da perdonare .. se non fosse che per diversi anni abbiamo cercato un bimbo che fortunatamente non è arrivato .. quindi visite operazioni .. insomma un calvario fisico ed emotivo per poi scoprire tutto questo ..
> ...


 
Benvenuta,

prima di tutto! prenditi tempo!

lui deve aspettare!

tu devi pensarci con calma!


----------



## Old ASTRA (11 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> ciao a tutti .. è facile intuire la mia storia .. ho 32 anni .. sposata da 9 e conosco mio marito da 10 .. e sabato scorso mi è letteralmente crollato il mondo addosso perchè lui si trova costretto a confessare che da 6 anni ha una relazione con un'altra donna .. costretto perchè il marito di lei aveva scoperto tutto e quindi a quel punto ha dovuto confessare .. ma anche in questo non è riuscito ad essere sincero perchè mi dice che è andato a letto con lei solo 2-3 volte anni fa .. invece alla fine salta fuori che sono stati 6 anni di s c o p a t e l'ultima venerdì prima del fattaccio ... ci sono stati un paio d'anni di stop perchè lei ha avuto un bambino ma comunque si sono sempre visti e rimasti in contatto..
> per prima cosa mi chiedo come ho fatto a non accorgermi di nulla .. credevo di aver costruito un matrimonio felice ed invece ..
> lui sostiene che di lei non importa nulla .. che lo ha sedotto e poi ha continuato per paura che lei mi venisse a raccontare tuttto ..
> non l'ho sbattutto fuori di casa perchè non è nella mia indole .. tanto lui adesso non mi fa ne caldo ne freddo .. mi fa solo schifo x come mi ha rovinato la vita .. ha in un certo senso scelto per me e questo è difficile da perdonare .. se non fosse che per diversi anni abbiamo cercato un bimbo che fortunatamente non è arrivato .. quindi visite operazioni .. insomma un calvario fisico ed emotivo per poi scoprire tutto questo ..
> ...


 
Ciao, benvenuta...
Ti do solo un consiglio: prendi tempo, per metabolizzare il fatto. Così a caldo è meglio non prendere nessuna decisione.
Un abbraccio.


----------



## Old t r a d i t a (11 Novembre 2008)

grazie x l'accoglienza .. è lui che mi fa pressioni .. oggi mi ha detto "tanto ci avrai pensato sai cosa fare è inutile andare avanti così o decidi di perdonarmi o me ne vado " .. la mia risposta è stata che se lui non ha pensato a buttare nel c e s s o il nostro matrimonio 6 anni fa .. io voglio pensarci prima di farlo ..


----------



## ranatan (11 Novembre 2008)

Ciao.
Sarà, ma qui c'è bene poco da pensar secondo me.
Sapete che sono per il perdono ma qui mi sembra proprio una presa per i fondelli.
Un tradimento che dura da 6 anni è quasi intollerabile. Sei anni di menzogne!


----------



## Old ASTRA (11 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> grazie x l'accoglienza .. è lui che mi fa pressioni .. oggi mi ha detto "tanto ci avrai pensato sai cosa fare è inutile andare avanti così o decidi di perdonarmi o me ne vado " .. la mia risposta è stata che se lui non ha pensato a buttare nel c e s s o il nostro matrimonio 6 anni fa .. io voglio pensarci prima di farlo ..


 
Ti fa pressioni... mi sa che è lui che vuole andarsene e in fin dei conti gli fa comodo che la storia sia venuta a galla, così non ha dovuto tirare fuori le palle per parlartene per primo... non ha alcun diritto ad avere una risposta immediata, prenditi tutto il tempo di cui hai bisogno per pensarci.


----------



## Old belledejour (11 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> grazie x l'accoglienza .. è lui che mi fa pressioni .. oggi mi ha detto _"tanto ci avrai pensato sai cosa fare è inutile andare avanti così o decidi di perdonarmi o me ne vado "_ .. la mia risposta è stata che se lui non ha pensato a buttare nel c e s s o il nostro matrimonio 6 anni fa .. io voglio pensarci prima di farlo ..



Ciao e benvenuta.. 
questi ricatti morali potrebbe risparmiarseli.


----------



## Old ASTRA (11 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ciao.
> Sarà, ma qui c'è bene poco da pensar secondo me.
> Sapete che sono per il perdono ma qui mi sembra proprio una presa per i fondelli.
> Un tradimento che dura da 6 anni è quasi intollerabile. Sei anni di menzogne!


 
Questo lo quoto in toto.


----------



## Old t r a d i t a (11 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ciao.
> Sarà, ma qui c'è bene poco da pensar secondo me.
> Sapete che sono per il perdono ma qui mi sembra proprio una presa per i fondelli.
> Un tradimento che dura da 6 anni è quasi intollerabile. Sei anni di menzogne!


 
è quello che penso anch'io .. e poi cavoli non mi da alcuna spiegazione .. come posso accettare 6 anni di prese in giro sentendomi dire che lo faceva solo per paura che lei mi raccontasse tuttto .. secondo e è assurdo
almeno ammetti che ti piaceva stare con lei .. e poi .. 6 anni con una donna e nemmeno un sentimento .. non dico amore .. ma affetto dipendenza .. qualcosa ...


----------



## Old geisha (11 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> ciao a tutti .. è facile intuire la mia storia .. ho 32 anni .. sposata da 9 e conosco mio marito da 10 .. e sabato scorso mi è letteralmente crollato il mondo addosso perchè lui si trova costretto a confessare che da 6 anni ha una relazione con un'altra donna .. costretto perchè il marito di lei aveva scoperto tutto e quindi a quel punto ha dovuto confessare .. ma anche in questo non è riuscito ad essere sincero perchè mi dice che è andato a letto con lei solo 2-3 volte anni fa .. invece alla fine salta fuori che sono stati 6 anni di s c o p a t e l'ultima venerdì prima del fattaccio ... ci sono stati un paio d'anni di stop perchè lei ha avuto un bambino ma comunque si sono sempre visti e rimasti in contatto..
> per prima cosa mi chiedo come ho fatto a non accorgermi di nulla .. credevo di aver costruito un matrimonio felice ed invece ..
> lui sostiene che di lei non importa nulla .. che lo ha sedotto e poi ha continuato per paura che lei mi venisse a raccontare tuttto ..
> non l'ho sbattutto fuori di casa perchè non è nella mia indole .. tanto lui adesso non mi fa ne caldo ne freddo .. mi fa solo schifo x come mi ha rovinato la vita .. ha in un certo senso scelto per me e questo è difficile da perdonare .. se non fosse che per diversi anni abbiamo cercato un bimbo che fortunatamente non è arrivato .. quindi visite operazioni .. insomma un calvario fisico ed emotivo per poi scoprire tutto questo ..
> ...


Benvenuta.
Te la dico come mi viene.
Sei anni non sono solo semplici scopate, si va oltre il semplice sesso, te lo dice una che ha tradito.
Non dico amore, ma sicuramente qualcosa di profondo.
Io rifletterei molto prima di dare una risposta. Cercherei di capire come mai nonostante il tradimento sia rimasto con te e sia stato con te e presente nella scelta di un figlio.
Questo io mi chiederei, aldilà di lei, della loro storia e che valore avesse.
Conta quello che vale la vostra, quanto amore c'è, senza quello si ricostruisce ben poco.
Un abbraccio.


----------



## Old matilde (11 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> è quello che penso anch'io .. e poi cavoli non mi da alcuna spiegazione .. come posso accettare 6 anni di prese in giro *sentendomi dire che lo faceva solo per paura che lei mi raccontasse tuttto .. secondo e è assurdo
> almeno ammetti che ti piaceva stare con lei .. e poi .. 6 anni con una donna e nemmeno un sentimento .. non dico amore .. ma affetto dipendenza .. qualcosa ...*


queste sono solo menzogne che ti sta dicendo, sembra che il perdono sia un gettone obbligato che lui pretende, se è così non sì è affatto pentito, è solo successo che tu lo sapessi.

ciao
benvenuta


----------



## Old ASTRA (11 Novembre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> queste sono solo menzogne che ti sta dicendo, sembra che il perdono sia un gettone obbligato che lui pretende, se è così non sì è affatto pentito, è solo successo che tu lo sapessi.
> 
> ciao
> benvenuta


 
Quoto... e se il marito di lei non avesse saputo nulla chissa per quanto ancora ti avrebbe tradita!


----------



## Old belledejour (11 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> è quello che penso anch'io .. e poi cavoli non mi da alcuna spiegazione .. come posso accettare 6 anni di prese in giro sentendomi dire che lo faceva solo per paura che lei mi raccontasse tuttto .. secondo e è assurdo
> almeno ammetti che ti piaceva stare con lei .. e poi .. 6 anni con una donna e nemmeno un sentimento .. non dico amore .. ma affetto dipendenza .. qualcosa ...


Se in sei anni si sta con un'altra.. si è qualcosa di profondo. 
Guarda ti dico che io non ce la farei a perdonarlo, specie perchè lui non è che vuole tutto questo perdono... Dici che ti ha rovinato la vita, hai ragione, ma adesso che sai sta a te non fartela rovinare.


----------



## Old t r a d i t a (11 Novembre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> Benvenuta.
> Te la dico come mi viene.
> Sei anni non sono solo semplici scopate, si va oltre il semplice sesso, te lo dice una che ha tradito.
> Non dico amore, ma sicuramente qualcosa di profondo.
> ...


 
anche se fosse rimasto con me x amore cosa cambia? e poi la cosa assurda è che non sono mai stata bigotta nei discorsi .. non mi sono mai permessa di giudicare tradimenti ed amanti perchè nella vita può capitare a tutti si sbaglia e lui sapeva benissimo come la pensavo .. ma qui si va ben oltre e non ritiene nemmeno che io possa volere delle risposte .. si mette sulla difensiva come se il mio non credere alle sue parole sia un torto che gli sto facendo ..

purtroppo io sono sempre stata convinta che non basta l'amore per far funzionare le cose .. è vero senza quello nemmeno si parte .. ma manca tutto il resto .. fiducia .. stima .. rispetto .. mi fa schifo solo guardarlo .. è una persona che non conosco ..


----------



## Old t r a d i t a (11 Novembre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> queste sono solo menzogne che ti sta dicendo, sembra che il perdono sia un gettone obbligato che lui pretende, se è così non sì è affatto pentito, è solo successo che tu lo sapessi.
> 
> ciao
> benvenuta


è quello che penso anch'io .. lui è sempre stato agli occhi di tutti la persona perfetta .. quella che è sempre coerente con le sue idee quella che non sbaglia mai .. adesso si sente nudo in piazza e questo lo fa impazzire .. ha un'atteggiamento nei miei confronti inaudito .. io al suo posto striscerei .. lui ha ancora il coraggio di attaccarmi in un certo senso .. di mettersi x l'ennesima volta un gradino sopra di me ..


----------



## Kid (11 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> ciao a tutti .. è facile intuire la mia storia .. ho 32 anni .. sposata da 9 e conosco mio marito da 10 .. e sabato scorso mi è letteralmente crollato il mondo addosso perchè lui si trova costretto a confessare che da 6 anni ha una relazione con un'altra donna .. costretto perchè il marito di lei aveva scoperto tutto e quindi a quel punto ha dovuto confessare .. ma anche in questo non è riuscito ad essere sincero perchè mi dice che è andato a letto con lei solo 2-3 volte anni fa .. invece alla fine salta fuori che sono stati 6 anni di s c o p a t e l'ultima venerdì prima del fattaccio ... ci sono stati un paio d'anni di stop perchè lei ha avuto un bambino ma comunque si sono sempre visti e rimasti in contatto..
> per prima cosa mi chiedo come ho fatto a non accorgermi di nulla .. credevo di aver costruito un matrimonio felice ed invece ..
> lui sostiene che di lei non importa nulla .. che lo ha sedotto e poi ha continuato per paura che lei mi venisse a raccontare tuttto ..
> non l'ho sbattutto fuori di casa perchè non è nella mia indole .. tanto lui adesso non mi fa ne caldo ne freddo .. mi fa solo schifo x come mi ha rovinato la vita .. ha in un certo senso scelto per me e questo è difficile da perdonare .. se non fosse che per diversi anni abbiamo cercato un bimbo che fortunatamente non è arrivato .. quindi visite operazioni .. insomma un calvario fisico ed emotivo per poi scoprire tutto questo ..
> ...


Ciao e benvenuta. Devo essere schietto? Secondo me è impossibile dimenticare un tradimento. Se vuoi, puoi comunque metterci una pezza dandoti tempo. Ma non sarà mai più come prima.


----------



## Old matilde (11 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> anche se fosse rimasto con me x amore cosa cambia? e poi la cosa assurda è che non sono mai stata bigotta nei discorsi .. non mi sono mai permessa di giudicare tradimenti ed amanti perchè nella vita può capitare a tutti si sbaglia e lui sapeva benissimo come la pensavo .. ma qui si va ben oltre e non ritiene nemmeno che io possa volere delle risposte .. si mette sulla difensiva come se il mio non credere alle sue parole sia un torto che gli sto facendo ..
> 
> purtroppo io sono sempre stata convinta che non basta l'amore per far funzionare le cose .. è vero senza quello nemmeno si parte .. ma manca tutto il resto .. fiducia .. stima .. rispetto .. mi fa schifo solo guardarlo .. è una persona che non conosco ..


infatti è una persona che non conosci! 6 anni non sono pochi per una vita parallela. Credo però che sia tuo diritto chiedere chiarimenti, per capire davvero se c'è qualcosa da salvare. la sua arroganza non è una buona strada per ottenere "il perdono", magari è una difesa per non ammettere nè a te ma tantomeno a se stesso di aver pestato una merda.


----------



## Iris (11 Novembre 2008)

Onestamente sei anni di scopate sono troppo. e poi che significa? Devi decidere tu se continuare il matrimonio o no? E lui che fa? Attende il verdetto, si deresponsabilizza?
Mah, se te la senti fai un tentativo di recupero...dovrebbe essere lui a farlo, ma non voglio esssere accusata di incitare alla separazione. Ma non ci perdere troppo tempo, sei ancora giovane, non hai legami, e nulla ti costringe a vivere con un traditore


----------



## Old t r a d i t a (11 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Se in sei anni si sta con un'altra.. si è qualcosa di profondo.
> Guarda ti dico che io non ce la farei a perdonarlo, specie perchè lui non è che vuole tutto questo perdono... Dici che ti ha rovinato la vita, hai ragione, ma adesso che sai sta a te non fartela rovinare.[/quote]
> 
> 
> eppure mi sento persa .. non so dove trovare la forza per andare avanti .. è vero ho "solo" 32 anni ma come diavolo faccio a fidarmi ancora di un'uomo .. a vivere serenamente una relazione .. in questo senso me l'ha rovinata perchè sia con lui che senza di lui mi aspetta una vita di m ...


----------



## Old matilde (11 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> belledejour ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Se in sei anni si sta con un'altra.. si è qualcosa di profondo.
> ...


----------



## Grande82 (11 Novembre 2008)

non è così! Ti aspetta la vita che avresti fatto se non l'avessi mai incontrato, con in più la gioia di goderti ogni cosa di nuovo libera da un mentecatto e con in meno la delusione...che però ti rafforza! 
Secondo me sbaglia  tenertelo incasa.
Che uomo hai sposato e amato? Un uomo forte e che ti amava? Lo deve dimostrare dal di fuori, quando ha perso tutto, incluso chi gli lava i calzini! Se vuoi dagli un'altra occasione( se vuoi....) ma deve meritarsela!!!


----------



## Old belledejour (11 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> belledejour ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Se in sei anni si sta con un'altra.. si è qualcosa di profondo.
> ...


----------



## Old t r a d i t a (11 Novembre 2008)

nella sua ottica lui ha sbagliato e quindi non è nella posizione di poter far niente .. aspetta che sia io .. ma sono passati 10 giorni .. per lui forse sono abbastanza x decidere ma io mi sento talmente .. non lo so nemmeno io .. è come se mi avesse investito un treno .. mi senti persa e terribilmente stupida .. continuo a chiedermi dove ho sbagliato .. quando gli ho schiesto di dirmi cosa gli mancava x averlo cercato altrove lui mi ha detto assolutamente niente sono stato uno stupido .. non l'accetto come risposta!!


----------



## Old t r a d i t a (11 Novembre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> t r a d i t a ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Valà che ne succedono di cose belle ancora, di nuovi amori... sei giù eh?[/quote]
> ...


----------



## ranatan (11 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> eppure mi sento persa .. non so dove trovare la forza per andare avanti .. è vero ho "solo" 32 anni ma come diavolo faccio a fidarmi ancora di un'uomo .. a vivere serenamente una relazione .. in questo senso me l'ha rovinata perchè sia con lui che senza di lui mi aspetta una vita di m ...


Ma che dici?
Quasi nessuno è indispensabile. Ma sai quanti (anche qui dentro) sono divorziati? Hai dalla tua parte l'età e il fatto che non avete figli. Non vedo nulla di terribile nel tuo futuro.
Altra questione è se tu lo ami ancora e se il vostro matrimonio (al di là di ciò che hai scoperto) sia stato fino ad oggi felice...


----------



## Old t r a d i t a (11 Novembre 2008)

avevo anche pensato di chiedergli di andarsene x un pò .. magari può servire .. secondo voi può essere una cosa positiva?

L'altro giorno ho sbottato e gli ho detto organizzati quanto prima ti voglio fuori dalla mia vita .. lui con gli occhi lucidi mi ha detto che non voleva uscire dalla mia vita e che se c'era anche una piccolissima possibilità si sarebbe aggrappato a quella .. 
ma non fa niente .. la sua vita va avanti come se niente fosse ..lavoro scuola  .. io non riesco nemmeno ad andare a far colazione al bar perchè scoppio in lacrime ..


----------



## MK (11 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> nella sua ottica lui ha sbagliato e quindi non è nella posizione di poter far niente .. aspetta che sia io .. ma sono passati 10 giorni .. per lui forse sono abbastanza x decidere ma io mi sento talmente .. non lo so nemmeno io .. è come se mi avesse investito un treno .. mi senti persa e terribilmente stupida .. continuo a chiedermi dove ho sbagliato .. quando gli ho schiesto di dirmi cosa gli mancava x averlo cercato altrove lui mi ha detto assolutamente niente sono stato uno stupido .. non l'accetto come risposta!!


Lo ami? Anche dopo quello che è successo? Se la risposta è sì allora lotta, altrimenti pensa a te. E basta. 

ps si ricomincia si ricomincia, tranquilla...


----------



## Kid (11 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> avevo anche pensato di chiedergli di andarsene x un pò .. magari può servire .. secondo voi può essere una cosa positiva?
> 
> L'altro giorno ho sbottato e gli ho detto organizzati quanto prima ti voglio fuori dalla mia vita .. lui con gli occhi lucidi mi ha detto che non voleva uscire dalla mia vita e che se c'era anche una piccolissima possibilità si sarebbe aggrappato a quella ..
> ma non fa niente .. la sua vita va avanti come se niente fosse ..lavoro scuola  .. io non riesco nemmeno ad andare a far colazione al bar perchè scoppio in lacrime ..



Perchè ti fai così del male? Te l'ha prescritto il medico? Guarda, se vuoi ascoltare la mia umilissima opinione, prima troncate e prima comincerai a stare meglio.


----------



## Old latriglia (11 Novembre 2008)

io lo sbatterei fuori di casa ..... sei giovane, hai tanto da vivere e meriti di farlo con qualcuno che sia almeno capace di scegliere qualcosa e rendersi conto delle sue azioni


----------



## Old t r a d i t a (11 Novembre 2008)

non lo so se lo amo ancora .. adesso come adesso per lui provo tutto tranne che amore .. penso cmq che niente sarà mai più come prima .. questa cosa sarà con noi o sicuramente con me x sempre .. sarò capace di conviverci?


----------



## Grande82 (11 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> avevo anche pensato di chiedergli di andarsene x un pò .. magari può servire .. secondo voi può essere una cosa positiva?
> 
> L'altro giorno ho sbottato e gli ho detto organizzati quanto prima ti voglio fuori dalla mia vita .. lui con gli occhi lucidi mi ha detto che non voleva uscire dalla mia vita e che se c'era anche una piccolissima possibilità si sarebbe aggrappato a quella ..
> ma non fa niente .. la sua vita va avanti come se niente fosse ..lavoro scuola .. io non riesco nemmeno ad andare a far colazione al bar perchè scoppio in lacrime ..


 fuori. secondo me è positivissimo. il tempo per rientrare... verrà.... c'è sempre......


----------



## Old ASTRA (11 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> avevo anche pensato di chiedergli di andarsene x un pò .. magari può servire .. secondo voi può essere una cosa positiva?
> 
> *L'altro giorno ho sbottato e gli ho detto organizzati quanto prima ti voglio fuori dalla mia vita .. lui con gli occhi lucidi mi ha detto che non voleva uscire dalla mia vita e che se c'era anche una piccolissima possibilità si sarebbe aggrappato a quella .. *
> ma non fa niente .. la sua vita va avanti come se niente fosse ..lavoro scuola .. io non riesco nemmeno ad andare a far colazione al bar perchè scoppio in lacrime ..


 
Balle... gli occhi lucidi sono facili da farsi venire, non ci cascare! In fondo hai detto che lui non sta facendo nulla, è troppo comodo lasciare il peso della decisione su di te e poi far passare te per la cattiva... sono lacrime di coccodrillo, credi a me!


----------



## Old t r a d i t a (11 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Lo ami? Anche dopo quello che è successo? Se la risposta è sì allora lotta, altrimenti pensa a te. E basta.
> 
> ps si ricomincia si ricomincia, tranquilla...[/quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## Old matilde (11 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> avevo anche pensato di chiedergli di andarsene x un pò .. magari può servire .. secondo voi può essere una cosa positiva?
> 
> L'altro giorno ho sbottato e gli ho detto organizzati quanto prima ti voglio fuori dalla mia vita .. lui con gli occhi lucidi mi ha detto che non voleva uscire dalla mia vita e che se c'era anche una piccolissima possibilità si sarebbe aggrappato a quella ..
> ma non fa niente .. la sua vita va avanti come se niente fosse ..lavoro scuola  .. io non riesco nemmeno ad andare a far colazione al bar perchè scoppio in lacrime ..


c'è chi è convinto di si, che l'allontanamento serve, io non credo perchè per me una volta fuori è fuori.. senza ritorno. La fatica del cambiamento si fa in due, assieme e non fra una cena con amici o un'aperitivo tanto per distyrarsi: soprattutto se uno dei due tende ad essere irresponsabile. Ma questa sono io. Se lui va avanti come niente fosse non ha ancora capito il tuo stato d'animo, devi parlarne ed anche incazzarti tanto se serve: aggirare l'ostacolo non serve a niente.


----------



## Grande82 (11 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> come? .. non vedo luce non saprei proprio da dove partire


 non è ancora il momento.... ma stai tranquilla che si riemerge da cose ben peggiori!! 
Però devi essere sicura di ogni passo che fai! e farli tutti per te!


----------



## Old ASTRA (11 Novembre 2008)

come? .. non vedo luce non saprei proprio da dove partire[/quote]


Per forza, è troppo presto, ci vuole il suo tempo...


----------



## MK (11 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> Emmekappa2 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Lo ami? Anche dopo quello che è successo? Se la risposta è sì allora lotta, altrimenti pensa a te. E basta.
> ...


----------



## MK (11 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> non è ancora il momento.... ma stai tranquilla che *si riemerge da cose ben peggiori!! *
> Però devi essere sicura di ogni passo che fai! e farli tutti per te!


Vero


----------



## Old sperella (11 Novembre 2008)

Benvenuta Tradita .
Azzardo , ma credo che prendere tempo per te senza lui in casa forse sarebbe la cosa migliore , forse capiresti se vuoi ancora portare avanti il matrimonio e lui forse si pentirebbe . Per ora lui non sembra essersi minimamente reso conto di ciò che ha fatto . 
E' una situazione per nulla facile , sei anni non sono uno scivolone , ma una vera e propria storia /vita parallela che inevitabilmente ti portano a chiederti con chi ti sei sposata .


----------



## Old t r a d i t a (11 Novembre 2008)

l'aggravante è che lavoriamo anche insieme .. abbiamo un'azienda .. e quindi x forza di cose .. poco o tanto mi tocca vederlo anche durante il giorno ..


----------



## Grande82 (11 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> l'aggravante è che lavoriamo anche insieme .. abbiamo un'azienda .. e quindi x forza di cose .. poco o tanto mi tocca vederlo anche durante il giorno ..


quando la vedeva? com'è che non ti accorgevi che erano insieme se lavorate e vivete insieme? 
curiosità.
scusa


----------



## MK (11 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> l'aggravante è che lavoriamo anche insieme .. abbiamo un'azienda .. e quindi x forza di cose .. poco o tanto mi tocca vederlo anche durante il giorno ..


azz... questo complica il tutto. Mi spiace. Una vacanza tutta per te?


----------



## Nordica (11 Novembre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Ciao, benvenuta...
> Ti do solo un consiglio: prendi tempo, per metabolizzare il fatto. Così a caldo è meglio non prendere nessuna decisione.
> Un abbraccio.


 
mi leggi nel pensiero?


----------



## Kid (11 Novembre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> Benvenuta Tradita .
> Azzardo , ma credo che prendere tempo per te senza lui in casa forse sarebbe la cosa migliore , forse capiresti se vuoi ancora portare avanti il matrimonio e lui forse si pentirebbe . Per ora lui non sembra essersi minimamente reso conto di ciò che ha fatto .
> E' una situazione per nulla facile , sei anni non sono uno scivolone , ma una vera e propria storia /vita parallela che inevitabilmente ti portano a chiederti con chi ti sei sposata .



Scusate se storgo il naso ma... come si fa a perdonare 6 ( S E I ) anni di tradimenti e bugie? Dai, siamo realisti, non è possibile. A meno che lei non sia una santa, in tal caso... chapeau!


----------



## Old t r a d i t a (11 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Vero


 
lo so che ci sono cose ben peggiori ci mancherebbe .. non sta morendo nessuno ma la vedo una cosa così "fuori dalla mia portata" ..


----------



## Grande82 (11 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> lo so che ci sono cose ben peggiori ci mancherebbe .. non sta morendo nessuno ma la vedo una cosa così "fuori dalla mia portata" ..


 vabbè, ora è così, ma verrà il momento anche per quello!!


----------



## MK (11 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> lo so che ci sono cose ben peggiori ci mancherebbe .. non sta morendo nessuno ma la vedo una cosa così "fuori dalla mia portata" ..


Possibile che in tutti questi anni... nemmeno un segnale? Comunque, ripeto, ti serve staccare un po'. Pregherà in cinese per convincerti.


----------



## Old matilde (11 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> l'aggravante è che lavoriamo anche insieme .. abbiamo un'azienda .. e quindi x forza di cose .. poco o tanto mi tocca vederlo anche durante il giorno ..


Ferie?!


----------



## Old ASTRA (11 Novembre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> mi leggi nel pensiero?


 
E che ci vuoi fare, sono due mesi che scrivo qui, ormai sono entrata in piena sintonia con qualcuno...


----------



## Old t r a d i t a (11 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Scusate se storgo il naso ma... come si fa a perdonare 6 ( S E I ) anni di tradimenti e bugie? Dai, siamo realisti, non è possibile. A meno che lei non sia una santa, in tal caso... chapeau!


 
non faccio altro che chiedermi questo .. se AVESSE VOLUTO troncare con lei come dice lo avrebbe fatto ... e poi anche sta cosa che lei lo ha sedotto e lui ha ceduto .. la tipa in questione la conosco eravamo "amiche" poi x altre questioni non ho più voluto avere a che fare con lei .. e questo gli è dispiaciuto ovviamente perchè non si usciva più tutti insieme .. 
tutto è nato da un incontro x caso .. una parola tira l'altra .. si scambiano il numero di cell .. una mattina lei lo chiama lui era in azienda lei passa a trovarla e trombano ..


----------



## Old sperella (11 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> l'aggravante è che lavoriamo anche insieme .. abbiamo un'azienda .. e quindi x forza di cose .. poco o tanto mi tocca vederlo anche durante il giorno ..


Non hai modo di cambiare lavoro ? 



kid ha detto:


> Scusate se storgo il naso ma... come si fa a perdonare 6 ( S E I ) anni di tradimenti e bugie? Dai, siamo realisti, non è possibile. A meno che lei non sia una santa, in tal caso... chapeau!


Non so se sia possibile o meno , lo dovrà comunque valutare lei per sè e per farlo ci vorrà un pò di tempo .


----------



## MK (11 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> tutto è nato da un incontro x caso .. una parola tira l'altra .. si scambiano il numero di cell .. una mattina lei lo chiama lui era in azienda lei passa a trovarla e trombano ..
























   ovviamente lei gli si è buttata addosso...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





ps certo che pure lui che ti racconta ste cose eh...


----------



## Kid (11 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> tutto è nato da un incontro x caso .. una parola tira l'altra .. si scambiano il numero di cell .. una mattina lei lo chiama lui era in azienda lei passa a trovarla e trombano ..




E tu ti sei bevuta 'sta storia?????


----------



## Old t r a d i t a (11 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Possibile che in tutti questi anni... nemmeno un segnale? Comunque, ripeto, ti serve staccare un po'. Pregherà in cinese per convincerti.


 
lo so che sembro veramente ingenua ma io ho sempre dato fiducia .. totale libertà e soprattutto privacy .. e lui è sempre stato il marito attento .. geloso di me .. perfetto che non sbaglia mai .. anzi era lui che tirava 1000 frecciatine a me .. e poi .. che bastardo!!


----------



## Old ASTRA (11 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> non faccio altro che chiedermi questo .. se AVESSE VOLUTO troncare con lei come dice lo avrebbe fatto ... e poi anche sta cosa che lei lo ha sedotto e lui ha ceduto .. la tipa in questione la conosco eravamo "amiche" poi x altre questioni non ho più voluto avere a che fare con lei .. e questo gli è dispiaciuto ovviamente perchè non si usciva più tutti insieme ..
> tutto è nato da un incontro x caso .. una parola tira l'altra .. si scambiano il numero di cell .. una mattina lei lo chiama *lui era in azienda lei passa a trovarla e trombano* ..


 
In azienda? Ma dove lavori anche tu????????


----------



## MK (11 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> lo so che sembro veramente ingenua ma io ho sempre dato fiducia .. totale libertà e soprattutto privacy .. e lui è sempre stato il marito attento .. geloso di me .. perfetto che non sbaglia mai .. *anzi era lui che tirava 1000 frecciatine a me .. e poi .. che bastardo*!!


ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh TUTTI UGUALI... ti capisco, fa anche più male così. Non cambiare però, sono loro che sono teste di...


----------



## Nordica (11 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> anche se fosse rimasto con me x amore cosa cambia? e poi la cosa assurda è che non sono mai stata bigotta nei discorsi .. non mi sono mai permessa di giudicare tradimenti ed amanti perchè nella vita può capitare a tutti si sbaglia e lui sapeva benissimo come la pensavo .. ma qui si va ben oltre e non ritiene nemmeno che io possa volere delle risposte .. si mette sulla difensiva come se il mio non credere alle sue parole sia un torto che gli sto facendo ..
> 
> purtroppo io sono sempre stata convinta che non basta l'amore per far funzionare le cose .. è vero senza quello nemmeno si parte .. ma manca tutto il resto .. fiducia .. stima .. rispetto .. mi fa schifo solo guardarlo .. è una persona che non conosco ..


 
infatti, non lo conosci! ma non lo conosce neanche lei!

adesso prenditi una pausa e rifletti con calma!

non sei obbligata a restare con lui!


----------



## Old matilde (11 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> non faccio altro che chiedermi questo .. se AVESSE VOLUTO troncare con lei come dice lo avrebbe fatto ... e poi anche sta cosa che lei lo ha sedotto e lui ha ceduto .. la tipa in questione la conosco eravamo "amiche" poi x altre questioni non ho più voluto avere a che fare con lei .. e questo gli è dispiaciuto ovviamente perchè non si usciva più tutti insieme ..
> tutto è nato da un incontro x caso .. una parola tira l'altra .. si scambiano il numero di cell .. una mattina lei lo chiama lui era in azienda lei passa a trovarla e trombano ..


FERIE SENZA DIRE DOVE VAI 

	
	
		
		
	


	





le giornate sono piene di incontri per caso e di scambi di cell, non per questo si ha una relazione parallela per anni!!!!
e soprattutto le uscite tutti assieme, che orrore, che mancanza di rispetto!

non accontentarti della scusa del ricatto di lei: è una presa in giro, dai.


----------



## Kid (11 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh TUTTI UGUALI... ti capisco, fa anche più male così. Non cambiare però, sono loro che sono teste di...


Che bastardi gli uomini....


----------



## MK (11 Novembre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> non accontentarti della scusa del ricatto di lei: è una presa in giro, dai.


----------



## Old t r a d i t a (11 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> E tu ti sei bevuta 'sta storia?????


 
settimana scorsa abbiamo fatto un simpatico incontro e 4 .. lei col marito ed io con il mio .. hanno raccontato tutto .. una serata indimenticabile!!!

ah .. la cosa bellissima è che il marito di lei ... dunque sabato ha scoperto tutto ed esattamente luniedì ha fatto l'amore con lei .. mi ha detto che lei cmq gli aveva raccontato tutto si era umiliata e ha pensato che poteva perdonarla .. ma come diavolo è possibile??


----------



## Old t r a d i t a (11 Novembre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> In azienda? Ma dove lavori anche tu????????


 
si dove lavoro anch'io


----------



## Nordica (11 Novembre 2008)

più leggo le post, più mi convinco che non ti merita!

mandalo a quel paese!

si forte e dura!

se ti ama veramente ti aspetta e ti cercerà e ti varrà convincere di tornare insieme!

quel uomo ha bisogno di una doccia fredda!

se non ti cercera vorrà dire che n on ti ama allora meglio perderlo!


----------



## Kid (11 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> settimana scorsa abbiamo fatto un simpatico incontro e 4 .. lei col marito ed io con il mio .. hanno raccontato tutto .. una serata indimenticabile!!!
> 
> ah .. la cosa bellissima è che il marito di lei ... dunque sabato ha scoperto tutto ed esattamente luniedì ha fatto l'amore con lei .. mi ha detto che lei cmq gli aveva raccontato tutto si era umiliata e ha pensato che poteva perdonarla .. ma come diavolo è possibile??



Dio li fà e poi li accoppia, no?


----------



## Old matilde (11 Novembre 2008)

suo marito avrà un'altra


----------



## Old sperella (11 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> settimana scorsa abbiamo fatto un simpatico incontro e 4 .. lei col marito ed io con il mio .. hanno raccontato tutto .. una serata indimenticabile!!!
> 
> ah .. la cosa bellissima è che il marito di lei ... dunque sabato ha scoperto tutto ed esattamente luniedì ha fatto l'amore con lei .. mi ha detto che lei cmq gli aveva raccontato tutto si era umiliata e ha pensato che poteva perdonarla .. ma come diavolo è possibile??


----------



## Old t r a d i t a (11 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


>


si decisamente ... un anno siamo andati in ferie insieme con un'altra coppia nella nostra casa in montagna e il marito di lei mi ha detto che hanno trombato anche in quell'occasione ... lui con me ha negato .. dicendomi assolutamente non è successo niente .. non ho più niente da perdere perchè mentirti .. quando poi c'è stato l'incontro tutti e 4 ha confessato che era vero .... era successo ..


----------



## Old thai (11 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> belledejour ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Se in sei anni si sta con un'altra.. si è qualcosa di profondo.
> ...


----------



## Verena67 (11 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> ciao a tutti .. è facile intuire la mia storia .. ho 32 anni .. sposata da 9 e conosco mio marito da 10 .. e sabato scorso mi è letteralmente crollato il mondo addosso perchè lui si trova costretto a confessare che da 6 anni ha una relazione con un'altra donna .. costretto perchè il marito di lei aveva scoperto tutto e quindi a quel punto ha dovuto confessare .. ma anche in questo non è riuscito ad essere sincero perchè mi dice che è andato a letto con lei solo 2-3 volte anni fa .. invece alla fine salta fuori che sono stati 6 anni di s c o p a t e l'ultima venerdì prima del fattaccio ... ci sono stati un paio d'anni di stop perchè lei ha avuto un bambino ma comunque si sono sempre visti e rimasti in contatto..
> per prima cosa mi chiedo come ho fatto a non accorgermi di nulla .. credevo di aver costruito un matrimonio felice ed invece ..
> lui sostiene che di lei non importa nulla .. che lo ha sedotto e poi ha continuato per paura che lei mi venisse a raccontare tuttto ..
> non l'ho sbattutto fuori di casa perchè non è nella mia indole .. tanto lui adesso non mi fa ne caldo ne freddo .. mi fa solo schifo x come mi ha rovinato la vita .. ha in un certo senso scelto per me e questo è difficile da perdonare .. se non fosse che per diversi anni abbiamo cercato un bimbo che fortunatamente non è arrivato .. quindi visite operazioni .. insomma un calvario fisico ed emotivo per poi scoprire tutto questo ..
> ...


Benvenuta, cara amica, sono basita.
Quello di tuo marito non è un tradimento, è una bigamia.
Francamente non è questione di indole: é che il vostro è un matrimonio non solo finito, ma mai iniziato.
Non vedo alternative allo sbatterlo fuori di casa.
Tanto se il marito di lei la lascia libera, mi auguro capiti che tuo marito ti liberi di una presenza così gravosa (la sua).

Benvenuta!


----------



## Grande82 (11 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> si decisamente ... un anno siamo andati in ferie insieme con un'altra coppia nella nostra casa in montagna e il marito di lei mi ha detto che hanno trombato anche in quell'occasione ... lui con me ha negato .. dicendomi assolutamente non è successo niente .. non ho più niente da perdere perchè mentirti .. quando poi c'è stato l'incontro tutti e 4 ha confessato che era vero .... era successo ..


mi sono confusa con le tempistiche.
Hai detto che sai tutto da sabato. Oggi è martedì. Però hai parlato pure di dieci giorni e di un incontro (posteriore a quello di sabato) tutti e quattro....


----------



## Old dolcenera (11 Novembre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> suo marito avrà un'altra


Anche secondo me. Non guardare loro, avranno i loro equilibri, magari stanno assieme per convenienza, che ne sai?
Ma tu... 6 anni sono tantissimi... mi riesce incredibile che tu non ti sia accorta di nulla...
Ti auguro tanta forza per riuscire a vedere chiaramente le cose. Molto dipenderà da lui, comunque.


----------



## Kid (11 Novembre 2008)

dolcenera ha detto:


> Anche secondo me. Non guardare loro, avranno i loro equilibri, magari stanno assieme per convenienza, che ne sai?
> Ma tu... 6 anni sono tantissimi... mi riesce incredibile che tu non ti sia accorta di nulla...
> Ti auguro tanta forza per riuscire a vedere chiaramente le cose. Molto dipenderà da lui, comunque.


Effettivamente... io non glie l'ho scritto perchè ho pensato che magari si sarebbe offesa. Però cavoli, 6 anni... la tua "colpa" nel non esserti accorta di nulla, ce l'hai... ma com'è possibile?


----------



## Old belledejour (11 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> settimana scorsa abbiamo fatto un simpatico incontro e 4 .. lei col marito ed io con il mio .. hanno raccontato tutto .. una serata indimenticabile!!!
> 
> ah .. la cosa bellissima è che il marito di lei ... dunque sabato ha scoperto tutto ed esattamente luniedì ha fatto l'amore con lei .. mi ha detto che lei cmq gli aveva raccontato tutto si era umiliata e ha pensato che poteva perdonarla .. ma come diavolo è possibile??



Per piacere buttalo fuori a calci, non con le parole. A calci proprio!
Ti hanno umiliata..!!!! E tu stai ancora a chiederti se restarci???


----------



## Old matilde (11 Novembre 2008)

dolcenera ha detto:


> Anche secondo me. Non guardare loro, avranno i loro equilibri, magari stanno assieme per convenienza, che ne sai?
> Ma tu... 6 anni sono tantissimi... mi riesce incredibile che tu non ti sia accorta di nulla...
> Ti auguro tanta forza per riuscire a vedere chiaramente le cose. Molto dipenderà da lui, comunque.


----------



## Old t r a d i t a (11 Novembre 2008)

thai ha detto:


> t r a d i t a ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ciao,
> ...


----------



## Old matilde (11 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Effettivamente... io non glie l'ho scritto perchè ho pensato che magari si sarebbe offesa. Però cavoli, 6 anni... la tua "colpa" nel non esserti accorta di nulla, ce l'hai... ma com'è possibile?


cornuta e mazziata no, dai.. lui è un bugiardo seriale!


----------



## Old t r a d i t a (11 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> mi sono confusa con le tempistiche.
> Hai detto che sai tutto da sabato. Oggi è martedì. Però hai parlato pure di dieci giorni e di un incontro (posteriore a quello di sabato) tutti e quattro....


 
scusa .. sabato non quello appena passato .. quello prima


----------



## Old matilde (11 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> thai ha detto:
> 
> 
> > sono contenta che adesso la vita ti sorrida di nuovo te lo meriti!!
> ...


----------



## Kid (11 Novembre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> cornuta e mazziata no, dai.. lui è un bugiardo seriale!



Si però, questo mi fa pensare anche che magari lei fosse un tantino "distante" da lui. Ciò chiaramente non toglie che lui sia un figlio di buona donna eh....


----------



## Old t r a d i t a (11 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Effettivamente... io non glie l'ho scritto perchè ho pensato che magari si sarebbe offesa. Però cavoli, 6 anni... la tua "colpa" nel non esserti accorta di nulla, ce l'hai... ma com'è possibile?


 
tranquillo non mi offendo .. però se fidarsi è una colpa siamo messi male ..
mio marito x lavoro è sempre in giro .. riceve 1000 telefonate al giorno .. loro si incontravano di pomeriggio quando io ero in ufficio e lui lo credevo in giro x lavoro ... difficile poter sospettare qualcosa soprattutto perchè in casa e con me era "normale" ...


----------



## Kid (11 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> tranquillo non mi offendo .. però se fidarsi è una colpa siamo messi male ..
> mio marito x lavoro è sempre in giro .. riceve 1000 telefonate al giorno .. loro si incontravano di pomeriggio quando io ero in ufficio e lui lo credevo in giro x lavoro ... difficile poter sospettare qualcosa soprattutto perchè in casa e con me era "normale" ...



Scusa, non ho letto tutti post.... sessualmente com'eravate messi?


----------



## Old matilde (11 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Si però, questo mi fa pensare anche che magari lei fosse un tantino "distante" da lui. Ciò chiaramente non toglie che lui sia un figlio di buona donna eh....


può essere certo, a volte un carattere ingenuo accoppiato con un mago illusionista..
no, dico: sei lunghissimi anni e salta fuori perchè il marito dell'altra li scopre


----------



## Old t r a d i t a (11 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Si però, questo mi fa pensare anche che magari lei fosse un tantino "distante" da lui. Ciò chiaramente non toglie che lui sia un figlio di buona donna eh....


 
distante non direi .. c'è sempre stato molto dialogo nel nostro matrimonio .. no dai non lo accetto ... e poi scusa .. qualcosa x te non va e ti trombi una x 6 anni ? dai hai 38 anni non 15 .. se ne parla ..


----------



## Kid (11 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> distante non direi .. c'è sempre stato molto dialogo nel nostro matrimonio .. no dai non lo accetto ... e poi scusa .. qualcosa x te non va e ti trombi una x 6 anni ? dai hai 38 anni non 15 .. se ne parla ..


Scusami, davvero io non riesco a credere che non abbia mai dato segni di insoddisfazione...


----------



## Old dolcenera (11 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Effettivamente... io non glie l'ho scritto perchè ho pensato che magari si sarebbe offesa. Però cavoli, 6 anni... la tua "colpa" nel non esserti accorta di nulla, ce l'hai... ma com'è possibile?


Non voglio dare nessuna "colpa" a chi in questo caso è vittima. Alcuni sostengono che la colpa sia sempre di entrambi, ma è sempre più colpa di uno che dell'altro. Quando ho scoperto le storie del mio ex la prima cosa che mi ha detto quel sacco di m.rd.a della mia "suocera" è stato: "bisogna vedere di chi è la colpa". Come se fossi stata io a cornificare, che invece ne avrei avuti di motivi reali per farlo... Più stron.za e falsa non poteva essere.
E poi che squallore, questi mezzi uomini che danno la colpa alle sfasciafamiglia di passaggio... Se un uomo ha le palle si prende le responsabilità.
Cara tradita, ricordati comunque che sei giovane. Pensa 1000 volte prima di agire.
Scusa il livore ma non ho resistito.
Coraggio!


----------



## Old sperella (11 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Scusami, davvero io non riesco a credere che non abbia mai dato segni di insoddisfazione...


ma ci sono anche persone che nascono traditrici a prescindere da chi sia il loro partner e da come sia il rapporto con lui !


----------



## Old t r a d i t a (11 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Scusa, non ho letto tutti post.... sessualmente com'eravate messi?


 
bella domanda .. tutto bene  fino a che arriva ad un punto che lui non riesce più a fare l'amore .. insomma .. non gli tira .. va in crisi 1000 paranoie io che lo rassicuro .. può succedere .. ne parliamo fino alla nausea e lo convinco a fare degli esami .. mi rendo conto che vive male .. e anch'io non ne sono certo contenta.. ma dagli esami tutto ok .. abbiamo rapporti ma sempre con la mitica pastiglia .. in quel periodo mi ha fatto passare l'inferno .. spesso per paura di fare cilecca ai miei approci mi rifiutava in malo modo ...io cercavo di fagli capire che x me era una tragedia mi sentivo inadeguata .. non più donna .. lui scusa scusa .. ma la cosa non cambiava .. con lei invece gli tirava alla grande .. niente pastiglia .. fino a che lo convinco ad andare da uno psicologo .. visto che il problema non è fisico sarà mentale .. va ma mi riporta una conversazione sommaria che non risolve .. dopo il casino mi dice che lo psicologo gli aveva detto che questo accadeva x il forte senso di colpa che aveva nei miei confronti ....

tra tutto forse è questo che mi brucia di più perchè per scopare lei ha fatto sentire me una merda ...


----------



## Old t r a d i t a (11 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Scusami, davvero io non riesco a credere che non abbia mai dato segni di insoddisfazione...


 
non sono la persona che si nasconde dietro un dito .. se avessi avuto qualche segnale non lo avrei di certo ignorato .. 6 anni sono un'eternità ma forse lui è stato veramente bravo a gestire la cosa ..


----------



## Old dolcenera (11 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> bella domanda .. tutto bene fino a che arriva ad un punto che lui non riesce più a fare l'amore .. insomma .. non gli tira .. va in crisi 1000 paranoie io che lo rassicuro .. può succedere .. ne parliamo fino alla nausea e lo convinco a fare degli esami .. mi rendo conto che vive male .. e anch'io non ne sono certo contenta.. ma dagli esami tutto ok .. abbiamo rapporti ma sempre con la mitica pastiglia .. in quel periodo mi ha fatto passare l'inferno .. spesso per paura di fare cilecca ai miei approci mi rifiutava in malo modo ...io cercavo di fagli capire che x me era una tragedia mi sentivo inadeguata .. non più donna .. lui scusa scusa .. ma la cosa non cambiava .. con lei invece gli tirava alla grande .. niente pastiglia .. fino a che lo convinco ad andare da uno psicologo .. visto che il problema non è fisico sarà mentale .. va ma mi riporta una conversazione sommaria che non risolve .. dopo il casino mi dice che lo psicologo gli aveva detto che questo accadeva x il forte senso di colpa che aveva nei miei confronti ....
> 
> tra tutto forse è questo che mi brucia di più perchè per scopare lei ha fatto sentire me una merda ...


Benissimo. Povero bimbo complessato, non avrai mica ancora dubbi su di lui, si spera...
Lui era forte finchè con te tutto era tranquillo. Adesso si balla...


----------



## Old belledejour (11 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> bella domanda .. tutto bene  fino a che arriva ad un punto che lui non riesce più a fare l'amore .. insomma .. non gli tira .. va in crisi 1000 paranoie io che lo rassicuro .. può succedere .. ne parliamo fino alla nausea e lo convinco a fare degli esami .. mi rendo conto che vive male .. e anch'io non ne sono certo contenta.. ma dagli esami tutto ok .. abbiamo rapporti ma sempre con la mitica pastiglia .. in quel periodo mi ha fatto passare l'inferno .. spesso per paura di fare cilecca ai miei approci mi rifiutava in malo modo ...io cercavo di fagli capire che x me era una tragedia mi sentivo inadeguata .. non più donna .. lui scusa scusa .. ma la cosa non cambiava .. con lei invece gli tirava alla grande .. niente pastiglia .. fino a che lo convinco ad andare da uno psicologo .. visto che il problema non è fisico sarà mentale .. va ma mi riporta una conversazione sommaria che non risolve .. *dopo il casino mi dice che lo psicologo gli aveva detto che questo accadeva x il forte senso di colpa che aveva nei miei confronti ....*
> 
> tra tutto forse è questo che mi brucia di più perchè per scopare lei ha fatto sentire me una merda ...


Non ci credo!
Mollalo e basta!


----------



## Old matilde (11 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> bella domanda .. tutto bene  fino a che arriva ad un punto che lui non riesce più a fare l'amore .. insomma .. non gli tira .. va in crisi 1000 paranoie io che lo rassicuro .. può succedere .. ne parliamo fino alla nausea e lo convinco a fare degli esami .. mi rendo conto che vive male .. e anch'io non ne sono certo contenta.. ma dagli esami tutto ok .. abbiamo rapporti ma sempre con la mitica pastiglia .. in quel periodo mi ha fatto passare l'inferno .. spesso per paura di fare cilecca ai miei approci mi rifiutava in malo modo ...io cercavo di fagli capire che x me era una tragedia mi sentivo inadeguata .. non più donna .. lui scusa scusa .. ma la cosa non cambiava .. con lei invece gli tirava alla grande .. niente pastiglia .. fino a che lo convinco ad andare da uno psicologo .. visto che il problema non è fisico sarà mentale .. va ma mi riporta una conversazione sommaria che non risolve .. dopo il casino mi dice che lo psicologo gli aveva detto che questo accadeva x il forte senso di colpa che aveva nei miei confronti ....
> 
> tra tutto forse è questo che mi brucia di più perchè per scopare lei ha fatto sentire me una merda ...


questo è davvero troppo


----------



## Old t r a d i t a (11 Novembre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> questo è davvero troppo


 
lo so ... e parlando di questo mi dice "tu non ci crederai ma io sono ancora convinto che qualcosa non vada come deve" .. ma che ragionamento è? .. hai fatto sentire me in colpa per quello che ti succedeva .. una volta mi ha anche detto che non lo stimolavo a dovere .. 1 ora di preliminari non sono abbastanza? per poi non riuscicre comunque? e quante volte dopo il "fallimento" mi diceva .. parlami cosa pensi mi dici qualcosa? .. e la risposta la conosceva bene lui .. ah e poi si è giustificato dicendo che non lo sapeva che il problema fossero i sensi di colpa l'ha scoperto solo recentemente dallo psicologo .. si ma se con lei ti tirava alla grande una domandina te la potevi pur fare .. o no?


----------



## MK (11 Novembre 2008)

dolcenera ha detto:


> Non voglio dare nessuna "colpa" a chi in questo caso è vittima. Alcuni sostengono che la colpa sia sempre di entrambi, ma è sempre più colpa di uno che dell'altro. Quando ho scoperto le storie del mio ex la prima cosa che mi ha detto quel sacco di m.rd.a della mia "suocera" è stato: *"bisogna vedere di chi è la colpa"*. Come se fossi stata io a cornificare, che invece ne avrei avuti di motivi reali per farlo... Più stron.za e falsa non poteva essere.
> E poi che squallore, questi mezzi uomini che danno la colpa alle sfasciafamiglia di passaggio... Se un uomo ha le palle si prende le responsabilità.
> Cara tradita, ricordati comunque che sei giovane. Pensa 1000 volte prima di agire.
> Scusa il livore ma non ho resistito.
> Coraggio!


Ah... che mi ricordi...


----------



## Grande82 (11 Novembre 2008)

quando è cominciato il calvario per avere un figlio,invece?


----------



## MK (11 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> .. si ma se con lei ti tirava alla grande una domandina te la potevi pur fare .. o no?


Anche più di una domanda si poteva fare. Ma se le è fatte. E si è pure dato le risposte. Infatti adesso che è solo lascia decidere te. Non ho parole.


----------



## Old t r a d i t a (11 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> quando è cominciato il calvario per avere un figlio,invece?


 
più o meno quando ha iniziato a tradirmi o poco dopo..


----------



## Old matilde (11 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> lo so ... e parlando di questo mi dice "tu non ci crederai ma io sono ancora convinto che qualcosa non vada come deve" .. ma che ragionamento è? .. hai fatto sentire me in colpa per quello che ti succedeva .. una volta mi ha anche detto che non lo stimolavo a dovere .. 1 ora di preliminari non sono abbastanza? per poi non riuscicre comunque? e quante volte dopo il "fallimento" mi diceva .. parlami cosa pensi mi dici qualcosa? .. e la risposta la conosceva bene lui .. ah e poi si è giustificato dicendo che non lo sapeva che il problema fossero i sensi di colpa l'ha scoperto solo recentemente dallo psicologo .. si ma se con lei ti tirava alla grande una domandina te la potevi pur fare .. o no?


...qualcosa non vada come deve: *LUI*!
mi stò imbufalendo scusa


----------



## Old dolcenera (11 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Anche più di una domanda si poteva fare. Ma se le è fatte. E si è pure dato le risposte. Infatti *adesso che è solo lascia decidere te*. Non ho parole.


Questa è la cosa peggiore. Un bamboccio che pensa di relazionarsi con la compagna come se fosse la mamma che lo perdona sempre e che prende le decisioni per lui.


----------



## MK (11 Novembre 2008)

dolcenera ha detto:


> Questa è la cosa peggiore. Un bamboccio che pensa di relazionarsi con la compagna come se fosse la mamma che lo perdona sempre e che prende le decisioni per lui.













































E guarda caso il tradimento ha inizio quando si rafforza il desiderio in lei di un figlio vero...


----------



## Old t r a d i t a (11 Novembre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> ...qualcosa non vada come deve: *LUI*!
> mi stò imbufalendo scusa


 

tranquilla .. io alterno momenti in cui penso che ce la posso fare .. posso mandarlo a quel paese a momenti in cui piango come una pazza e mi chiedo perchè tutto questo .. cos'ho fatto per meritare tutto questo? praticamente tutta la mia vita con lui è stata una gigantesca balla .. lo guardo è mi chiedo chi diavolo è perchè io questa persona proprio non la conosco..


----------



## Old irresponsabile (11 Novembre 2008)

ciao tradita.
Ho letto tutta la tua storia.....sono stremato e basito.

Io per principio non giudico mai, ma in questo caso, se tutto quello che ci hai raccontato è vero e non ci sono omissioni di nessun genere, hai una sola cosa da fare e lo sai anche tu.

Sei giovane, rifatti una vita. Butta tutto alle spalle, hai un credito grosso come una casa nei confronti di tutto.

Buona fortuna


----------



## Old t r a d i t a (11 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> E guarda caso il tradimento ha inizio quando si rafforza il desiderio in lei di un figlio vero...


 
il figlio lo desideravo io ma anche lui e molto ... lui si disperava di brutto che non rimanevo incinta ne faceva prorpio una tragedia .. mi diceva abbiamo tutto non ci manca niente se non un bimbo e io a consolarlo e a dirgli che ci saremmo riusciti di non preoccuparsi ... 
perchè stava con lei da 6 anni e nonostante questo voleva a tutti i costi un figlio con me?


----------



## Old Toujours (11 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> il figlio lo desideravo io ma anche lui e molto ... lui si disperava di brutto che non rimanevo incinta ne faceva prorpio una tragedia .. mi diceva abbiamo tutto non ci manca niente se non un bimbo e io a consolarlo e a dirgli che ci saremmo riusciti di non preoccuparsi ...
> *perchè stava con lei da 6 anni e nonostante questo voleva a tutti i costi un figlio con me?*


perchè l'avrebbe aiutato a motivarsi per lasciarla.


----------



## Old t r a d i t a (11 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ciao tradita.
> Ho letto tutta la tua storia.....sono stremato e basito.
> 
> Io per principio non giudico mai, ma in questo caso, se tutto quello che ci hai raccontato è vero e non ci sono omissioni di nessun genere, hai una sola cosa da fare e lo sai anche tu.
> ...


 

purtroppo è tutto maledettamente vero


----------



## Old t r a d i t a (11 Novembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> perchè l'avrebbe aiutato a motivarsi per lasciarla.


 

bella merda .. fai un figlio con me x trovare il coraggio di mollare lei .. e se poi fosse comunque venuto fuori tutto facevi passare a tuo figlio tutto questo casino .. è allucinante non può essere così bastardo


----------



## Old irresponsabile (11 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> purtroppo è tutto maledettamente vero


 
hai un'arma a tuo vantaggio: il tempo.

Per come la vedo io non hai bisogno di decidere niente in fretta, hai solo bisogno di ponderare quelle cose tue e solo tue che ti aiuteranno a superare il momento.

E' dura, lo so....ma il tempo è una medicina potentissima.
E non per usare delle frasi fatte, ma il mondo è pieno di bravi ometti; ti auguro di incontrare presto un uomo degno di starti accanto.


----------



## brugola (11 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> bella merda .. fai un figlio con me x trovare il coraggio di mollare lei .. e se poi fosse comunque venuto fuori tutto facevi passare a tuo figlio tutto questo casino .. è allucinante non può essere così bastardo


che storia di merda tradita....
mi dispiace tanto.


----------



## Old t r a d i t a (11 Novembre 2008)

secondo voi adesso si sentono/vedono ancora? troncare così 6 anni insieme da un giorno all'altro senza nemmeno parlarsi è possibile?


----------



## Old dolcenera (11 Novembre 2008)

Senti, chiedergli i danni no, eh?


----------



## Old matilde (11 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> tranquilla .. io alterno momenti in cui penso che ce la posso fare .. posso mandarlo a quel paese a momenti in cui piango come una pazza e mi chiedo perchè tutto questo .. cos'ho fatto per meritare tutto questo? praticamente tutta la mia vita con lui è stata una gigantesca balla .. lo guardo è mi chiedo chi diavolo è perchè io questa persona proprio non la conosco..


hai vissuto un'enorme menzogna, perchè una vita parallela lo è.
ti ha fatto vivere un teatrino in cui la tua dignità non è calpestata

non tutti gli uomini sono così, pensaci


----------



## Old dolcenera (11 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> secondo voi adesso si sentono/vedono ancora? troncare così 6 anni insieme da un giorno all'altro senza nemmeno parlarsi è possibile?


Seriamente, ti chiedi questo? io penserei solo a bruciargli la casa...
Non perdere tempo ad arrovellarti, non saprai MAI veramente com'è andata tra loro.


----------



## MK (11 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> secondo voi adesso si sentono/vedono ancora? troncare così 6 anni insieme da un giorno all'altro senza nemmeno parlarsi è possibile?


Cambierebbe qualcosa saperlo?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (11 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> secondo voi adesso si sentono/vedono ancora? troncare così 6 anni insieme da un giorno all'altro senza nemmeno parlarsi è possibile?


 
io al posto tuo me lo augurerei.

Una volta, in un film, sentìi una battuta di un uomo tradito che più o meno recitava così: " la miglior vendetta per colui che mi ha portato via la donna è fargliela tenere ".

pensaci......in fondo è meglio così, meglio che tu lo abbia scoperto adesso che poi.

Da a desso puoi ricominciare a vivere.


----------



## Grande82 (11 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> secondo voi adesso si sentono/vedono ancora? troncare così 6 anni insieme da un giorno all'altro senza nemmeno parlarsi è possibile?


 è possibile. ma credo che se si sentissero al sicuro ricomincerebbero.
dopo 6 anni e tutto questo casino... non hai nemmeno più paura di essere scoperto, credo.... ora forse no, forse ora si limitano.... mah!


----------



## Old t r a d i t a (11 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> hai un'arma a tuo vantaggio: il tempo.
> 
> Per come la vedo io non hai bisogno di decidere niente in fretta, hai solo bisogno di ponderare quelle cose tue e solo tue che ti aiuteranno a superare il momento.
> 
> ...


 
sempre che riesca a farmi avvicinare da un bravo ometto .. mai avrei potuto dubitare di lui e guarda che cosa ha fatto .. come posso fidarmi ancora di qualcuno .. il tempo è vero guarisce e non devo rifarmi una vita domani .. ma quel bastardo ha scelto x me .. avevo 26 anni ed un matrimonio felice quando ha deciso di buttare tutto nel cesso .. non poteva lasciarmi andare e permettermi di essere ancora felice?


----------



## Old matilde (11 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> secondo voi adesso si sentono/vedono ancora? troncare così 6 anni insieme da un giorno all'altro senza nemmeno parlarsi è possibile?


se non si sentono lo faranno quando le acque sono calme, qualsiasi cosa tu voglia fare non credo che il perdono funzioni, è come perdonare un bambino che poi va a rubare la marmellata di nuovo.


----------



## Old dolcenera (11 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> sempre che riesca a farmi avvicinare da un bravo ometto .. mai avrei potuto dubitare di lui e guarda che cosa ha fatto .. come posso fidarmi ancora di qualcuno .. il tempo è vero guarisce e non devo rifarmi una vita domani .. ma quel bastardo ha scelto x me .. avevo 26 anni ed un matrimonio felice quando ha deciso di buttare tutto nel cesso .. non poteva lasciarmi andare e permettermi di essere ancora felice?


Se fosse stato onesto ti avrebbe lasciata andare. Ma non l'ha fatto...


----------



## Old irresponsabile (11 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> sempre che riesca a farmi avvicinare da un bravo ometto .. mai avrei potuto dubitare di lui e guarda che cosa ha fatto .. come posso fidarmi ancora di qualcuno .. il tempo è vero guarisce e non devo rifarmi una vita domani .. ma quel bastardo ha scelto x me .. avevo 26 anni ed un matrimonio felice quando ha deciso di buttare tutto nel cesso .. non poteva lasciarmi andare e permettermi di essere ancora felice?


 
tempo. datti tempo.

Non devi decidere niente adesso, ora devi solo distogliere la mente godendoti una pizza con le amiche o qualsiasi cosa che ti faccia stare bene.

tempo.  La fiducia la recupererai solo col tempo.

abbi fede.


----------



## Old t r a d i t a (11 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Cambierebbe qualcosa saperlo?


 
no non cambierebbe niente ... ma  la cosa assurda è che lui questi 6 anni me li ha riassunti così " tu sei tutto quello che un uomo potrebbe desiderare e non ho mai smesso di amarti .. lei mi ha sedotto ed io come un pirla ci sono cascato .. mi sentivo terribilmente in colpa nei tuoi confronti era tutto uno sbaglio con lei e lo sapevo ma avevo troppa paura che ti venisse a raccontare tutto ed allora qualche volta rispondevo alle sue chiamate per tenerla tranquilla" .. così credo offenda la mia intelligenza .. ammettesse almeno che le piaceva stare con lei .. trombarsela .. ed invece mi dice che non gli piaceva affatto ..


----------



## Old irresponsabile (11 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> no non cambierebbe niente ... ma la cosa assurda è che lui questi 6 anni me li ha riassunti così " tu sei tutto quello che un uomo potrebbe desiderare e non ho mai smesso di amarti .. lei mi ha sedotto ed io come un pirla ci sono cascato .. mi sentivo terribilmente in colpa nei tuoi confronti era tutto uno sbaglio con lei e lo sapevo ma avevo troppa paura che ti venisse a raccontare tutto ed allora qualche volta rispondevo alle sue chiamate per tenerla tranquilla" .. così credo offenda la mia intelligenza .. ammettesse almeno che le piaceva stare con lei .. trombarsela .. ed invece mi dice che non gli piaceva affatto ..


 
basta, cancella stà marea di caxxate. ti ha detto solo una marea di caxxate perchè è talmente vigliacco da sperare di tenerti ancora.

comodo eh, la moglie a casa che lava e stira e la patonza fuori dall'ufficio....
sei troppo buona amica mia, e al giorno d'oggi essere troppo buoni è sinonimo di cogl...

tronca tutto e rifatti una vita. fine
E smettila di tormentarti, sei tu la vittima non lui.


----------



## Old dolcenera (11 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> no non cambierebbe niente ... ma la cosa assurda è che lui questi 6 anni me li ha riassunti così " tu sei tutto quello che un uomo potrebbe desiderare e non ho mai smesso di amarti .. lei mi ha sedotto ed io come un pirla ci sono cascato .. mi sentivo terribilmente in colpa nei tuoi confronti era tutto uno sbaglio con lei e lo sapevo ma avevo troppa paura che ti venisse a raccontare tutto ed allora qualche volta rispondevo alle sue chiamate per tenerla tranquilla" .. così credo offenda la mia intelligenza .. ammettesse almeno che le piaceva stare con lei .. trombarsela .. ed invece mi dice che non gli piaceva affatto ..


Quei due mi disgustano. Ora spengo altrimenti mi avveleno il pomeriggio... anzi, pure il marito di lei mi disgusta. Mi sa che tu sei l'elemento debole. Fatti forza e non permettere loro di manovrare la tua vita.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (11 Novembre 2008)

dolcenera ha detto:


> Quei due mi discgustano. Ora spengo altrimenti mi avveleno il pomeriggio...


 
io sono sempre il solito difensivista accomodante, ma quei due lì li prenderei a calci nel cubo a due a due finchè non diventano dispari.

ma per piacere......


----------



## MK (11 Novembre 2008)

*E' vero*

la vittima sei tu. Ma sei anche la più forte. E lui lo sa. Non farti manipolare. Pensa a quello che vuoi TU, per la TUA vita. E agisci di conseguenza.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (11 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> la vittima sei tu. Ma sei anche la più forte. E lui lo sa. Non farti manipolare. Pensa a quello che vuoi TU, per la TUA vita. E agisci di conseguenza.


----------



## Old t r a d i t a (11 Novembre 2008)

avete ragione sono proprio una stupida  ma questo non  cambia lo stato di fatto delle cose ..devo reagire lo so ma non è per un caxxo facile .. lui starà male dentro come mi dice ma non ha rinunciato ad uno solo dei suoi impegni x parlare con me .. la sua vita va come sempre .. ma come diavolo fa .. quale mostro ho sposato e soprattutto come ho fatto a non accorgermi di chi era veramente ..


----------



## Old dolcenera (11 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> la vittima sei tu. Ma sei anche la più forte. E lui lo sa. Non farti manipolare. Pensa a quello che vuoi TU, per la TUA vita. E agisci di conseguenza.


QUOTO


----------



## Old t r a d i t a (11 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> la vittima sei tu. Ma sei anche la più forte. E lui lo sa. Non farti manipolare. Pensa a quello che vuoi TU, per la TUA vita. E agisci di conseguenza.


 
grazie x le tue parole ..


----------



## Old dolcenera (11 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> avete ragione sono proprio una stupida ma questo non cambia lo stato di fatto delle cose ..devo reagire lo so ma non è per un caxxo facile .. lui starà male dentro come mi dice ma non ha rinunciato ad uno solo dei suoi impegni x parlare con me .. la sua vita va come sempre .. ma come diavolo fa .. quale mostro ho sposato e soprattutto come ho fatto a non accorgermi di chi era veramente ..


Lui non sta male. Pensa al mostro del marito dell'altra che continua tranquillo a scoparsela. 
Ma cosa hai a che fare tu con persone che si comportano così? Cambia vita, mollali.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (11 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> avete ragione sono proprio una stupida ma questo non cambia lo stato di fatto delle cose ..devo reagire lo so ma non è per un caxxo facile .. lui starà male dentro come mi dice ma non ha rinunciato ad uno solo dei suoi impegni x parlare con me .. la sua vita va come sempre .. ma come diavolo fa .. quale mostro ho sposato e soprattutto come ho fatto a non accorgermi di chi era veramente ..


 
perchè non stà male!
non lo è mai stato prima, non lo è adesso e non lo sarà poi.

sei tu che stai male, lui no. Non dargliela vinta anche stavolta. Adesso il gioco lo conduci tu: prima cosa consulto da un legale e poi agisci di conseguenza.

E mettiti in testa che d'ora in poi ogni passo che farai dovrà essere fatto per dare soddisfazione A TE e a nessun altro.

ti abbraccio.


----------



## Old t r a d i t a (11 Novembre 2008)

vado in palestra a scaricare un pò di rabbia .. grazie di cuore x avermi asoltato e consigliato .. mi fa sentire meno sola .. 
a domani


----------



## MK (11 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> perchè non stà male!
> non lo è mai stato prima, non lo è adesso e non lo sarà poi.
> 
> sei tu che stai male, lui no. Non dargliela vinta anche stavolta. Adesso il gioco lo conduci tu: prima cosa consulto da un legale e poi agisci di conseguenza.
> ...


Irre oggi sei pieno di sentimento, bravo!


----------



## Old irresponsabile (11 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> vado in palestra a scaricare un pò di rabbia .. grazie di cuore x avermi asoltato e consigliato .. mi fa sentire meno sola ..
> a domani


 
ecco brava, la palestra è un ottimo aiuto.

sfogati e domani sarai più lucida, la notte porta consiglio.

siamo quì, quando vuoi.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (11 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Irre oggi sei pieno di sentimento, bravo!


 
lo sono solo con chi merita..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





( però....grazie!)


----------



## Bruja (11 Novembre 2008)

*tradimento????*

Se questoi é un tradimento io sono la fata Turchina!!!
Questa é una presa per il c... colossale!!!!!
Ha una situazione binaria per 6 anni... se la spassa sotto, sopra e di lato, racconta tante di quelle frottole che ci si potrebbe asfaltare la Salerno-Reggio Calabria, ogni tanto cerca di blandire e di imbonire per poi riversare sulla moglie i sensi di colpa e le "concause" del tradimento.
In più siamo di fronte ad una mezza calza di donna ed a un marito che sicuramente sa chi ha accanto e le sta bene... cosa aggiungere?? 
Ah sì... non potrà essere perdonato, non potrà essere dimenticato il modo sgangherato in cui si é computa e protratta questa storiaccia e, se non sarà possibile sopportare la sua presenza, meglio sarà chiudere la convivenza nonostante il lavoro insieme.
Diversamente mettersi una bella corazza, due dita di pelo sullo stomaco, vederlo per quel che é e tenerlo come semplice "ufficiale pagatore"...
Con un uomo così non ci sono progetti futuri... é credibile come una banconota falsa. 
Bruja


----------



## Old amarax (11 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> ciao a tutti .. è facile intuire la mia storia .. ho 32 anni .. sposata da 9 e conosco mio marito da 10 .. e sabato scorso mi è letteralmente crollato il mondo addosso perchè lui si trova costretto a confessare che da 6 anni ha una relazione con un'altra donna .. costretto perchè il marito di lei aveva scoperto tutto e quindi a quel punto ha dovuto confessare .. ma anche in questo non è riuscito ad essere sincero perchè mi dice che è andato a letto con lei solo 2-3 volte anni fa .. invece alla fine salta fuori che sono stati 6 anni di s c o p a t e l'ultima venerdì prima del fattaccio ... ci sono stati un paio d'anni di stop perchè lei ha avuto un bambino ma comunque si sono sempre visti e rimasti in contatto..
> per prima cosa mi chiedo come ho fatto a non accorgermi di nulla .. credevo di aver costruito un matrimonio felice ed invece ..
> lui sostiene che di lei non importa nulla .. che lo ha sedotto e poi ha continuato per paura che lei mi venisse a raccontare tuttto ..
> non l'ho sbattutto fuori di casa perchè non è nella mia indole .. tanto lui adesso non mi fa ne caldo ne freddo .. mi fa solo schifo x come mi ha rovinato la vita .. ha in un certo senso scelto per me e questo è difficile da perdonare .. se non fosse che per diversi anni abbiamo cercato un bimbo che fortunatamente non è arrivato .. quindi visite operazioni .. insomma un calvario fisico ed emotivo per poi scoprire tutto questo ..
> ...


Ciao 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 . 
Tradita anch'io per almeno 3 anni con la stessa donna. 
Diversi altri tradimenti con non so chi e per quanto tempo.
Perdonare?
E' presto per dirlo.
Devi metabolizzare prima tutto parlandone quante volte vuoi . Poi.
, poi....decidi.


----------



## Old belledejour (11 Novembre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Se questoi é un tradimento io sono la fata Turchina!!!
> Questa é una presa per il c... colossale!!!!!
> Ha una situazione binaria per 6 anni... se la spassa sotto, sopra e di lato, racconta tante di quelle frottole che ci si potrebbe asfaltare la Salerno-Reggio Calabria, ogni tanto cerca di blandire e di imbonire per poi riversare sulla moglie i sensi di colpa e le "concause" del tradimento.
> In più siamo di fronte ad una mezza calza di donna ed a un marito che sicuramente sa chi ha accanto e le sta bene... cosa aggiungere??
> ...


----------



## Old belledejour (11 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> sempre che riesca a farmi avvicinare da un bravo ometto .. mai avrei potuto dubitare di lui e guarda che cosa ha fatto .. come posso fidarmi ancora di qualcuno .. il tempo è vero guarisce e non devo rifarmi una vita domani .. ma quel bastardo ha scelto x me .._* avevo 26 anni ed un matrimonio felice quando ha deciso di buttare tutto nel cesso .. non poteva lasciarmi andare e permettermi di essere ancora felice?*_


Ora ne hai 32 ( no 70) e sai chi hai davanti. La tua vita è nelle tue mani.


----------



## Old Becco (11 Novembre 2008)

Ciao Tradita! Oggi è 11/11 . L'undici novembre è il giorno dei cornuti, stasera anche tu puoi farti un bicchiere perchè sei del giro!
Io 26 anni fà non ho chiuso il mio matrimonio perchè non ho avuto il coraggio e ancora mi chiedo perchè. La cosa che mi domandavo sempre e che ancora oggi mi stupisce è "ma come ho fatto a non accorgermi di niente?"
Eppure è così, si crede e si ha fiducia nella persona che abbiamo accanto e invece... 
Hai tempo e vita di fronte, però non sprecarlo in inutili tentennamenti, se non lo sopporti più dai una forbiciata e vai!
Lui ti ha presa volgarmente per il  culo e continua a farlo raccontandoti che in 6 anni... 
Insomma non fare i miei errori, abbi rispetto di te stessa e riparti, se resti li, arriverai perfino a giustificarlo e vedrai che fra un paio di settimane sarai tu a sentirti in colpa... insomma ti camminerà sopra e allora ritrovare la dignità sarà impossibile.
E' vero sono crudele e spietato, ma io ci sono passato e ti assicuro che è un autentico lettamaio. Io non ne sono più uscito. 
E oggi è l' 11 / 11 ... una giornataccia


----------



## Old amarax (11 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Ora ne hai 32 ( no 70) e sai chi hai davanti. La tua vita è nelle tue mani.


----------



## Old amarax (11 Novembre 2008)

Becco ha detto:


> Ciao Tradita! Oggi è 11/11 . *L'undici novembre è il giorno dei cornuti, stasera anche tu puoi farti un bicchiere perchè sei del giro!*
> Io 26 anni fà non ho chiuso il mio matrimonio perchè non ho avuto il coraggio e ancora mi chiedo perchè. La cosa che mi domandavo sempre e che ancora oggi mi stupisce è "ma come ho fatto a non accorgermi di niente?"
> Eppure è così, si crede e si ha fiducia nella persona che abbiamo accanto e invece...
> Hai tempo e vita di fronte, però non sprecarlo in inutili tentennamenti, se non lo sopporti più dai una forbiciata e vai!
> ...


 
Io dico che "traditore" è la peggiore definizione x un essere umano. Sarò di parte ok....ma si devono sentire peggio loro oggi...
vabbè, uffà, non crescerò mai.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Non se ne fregano del ns dolore di traditi: noi ingigantiamo e loro sminuiscono...


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Novembre 2008)

*secondo me*

da qualche parte vendono il manuale del perfetto menefreghista paraculo.
ce ne sono in giro troppi..


----------



## Old belledejour (11 Novembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> da qualche parte vendono il manuale del perfetto menefreghista paraculo.
> ce ne sono in giro troppi..



Nessun manuale.. mi duole dirlo ma sono anche le madri che li tirano su cosi! Non è mica colpa loro..


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Nessun manuale.. mi duole dirlo ma sono anche le madri che li tirano su cosi! Non è mica colpa loro..


però la testa è la loro... se uno è ******* a 38 anni mi sa che lo è per scelta.


----------



## Old belledejour (11 Novembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> però la testa è la loro... se uno è ******* a 38 anni mi sa che lo è per scelta.


Si ma come si dice "chi nasce tondo non muore quadro".


----------



## Old tenebroso67 (11 Novembre 2008)

Anch'io mi sono trovato davanti una persona che non conoscevo............
La mia compagna di sempre aveva rinnegato con il suo tadimento tutti i principi e belle parole di cui si era sempre fatta portabandiera.... 

Per  te sono passati pochi giorni da quando l'hai scoperto ; per me sono passati 8 mesi e non ho ancora metabolizzato.
Il tempo ti rendera' piu' forte ma la vera decisione sara' lunga da prendere.
Comunque anch'io ho preso tempo per decidere, l'ho fatto per me' stesso, perche' non voglio avere rimpianti quando prendero' la decisone definitiva !

Emmekappa2  ha ragione ;  tra tutti e tre sei la piu' forte . Tuo marito e l'altra sono indeboliti dalla situazione.
Tu hai la forza della consapevolezza e ti rialzerai, anche se per i primi tempi soffrirai come un cane.
Ma e' proprio questa sofferenza che ti dara' una forza incredibile che ora tu non sospetti neanche.

Pero' anch'io sto capendo poco alla volta che un rapporto deve avere solide basi ;
il tradimento e' veramente l'unica cosa in grado di distruggerlo definitivamente e irreversibilmente.
Me ne sto rendendo conto ora che sto tendando di ricostruire un rapporto ormai finito .

Pensi davvero che l'uomo che ti sta' davanti sia cambiato in meglio ora che e' stato scoperto ????
Io me lo chiedo sovente sulla persona che pensavo ormai  di conoscere da 10 anni ....


----------



## Old giulia (11 Novembre 2008)

Ciao Tradita,
anche io lo sono stata.
Per pochi mesi ... è stata dura, difficile ma abbiamo superato e metabolizzato il tradimento.
Io sono la prima a dire, per queste storie, datti tempo... ma il tuo caso è davvero discutibile.
Sei anni di menzogne sono imperdonabili.
Tu avevi fiducia in tuo marito... una fiducia molto "alta" come io del mio... come tu saprai più è alta l'aspettativa più è alta la delusione.
Malgrado la scoperta lui continua a mentirti Tradita... nn ti dice la verità e questo è grave.
Probabilmente Lui stà cercando di salvare il salvabile e di "distribuire" le colpe un po' qua e un po' là (ancora una volta si mostra irresponsabile, immaturo e superficiale).
E' triste  dirlo ma secondo me nn c'è alcun rimedio per un comportamento così sleale.
Anche se tu (presa da un momento di pura follia) volessi perdonarlo... dove trovi la forza di storicizzare il tutto (e ci vogliono almeno 2 anni) da sola? Lui nn mi sembra  disponibile a ricominciare, a cambiare!
Secondo me, è il classico tipo che dice:" bene, ora lo sai, mettiamoci una pietra sopra e nn ne parliamo più".
Per superare un tradimento bisogna mettersi in discussione, accettare i tuoi momenti di debolezza (specialmente le tue, i tuoi stati d'animo,la tua ira, la tua disperazione, il tuo odio)... nn penso che lui sia in grado di farlo.
Tradita... fà tanto male, tanto tanto.
Leggo, nelle tue parole, tanta disperazione... la respiro.
Ti sono vicina, spero che tu possa trovare la forza e il coraggio di uscirne in qualche modo... qualunque sia il risultato... fallo per te.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> nella sua ottica lui ha sbagliato e quindi non è nella posizione di poter far niente .. aspetta che sia io .. ma sono passati 10 giorni .. per lui forse sono abbastanza x decidere ma io mi sento talmente .. non lo so nemmeno io .. è come se mi avesse investito un treno .. mi senti persa e terribilmente stupida .. continuo a chiedermi dove ho sbagliato .. quando gli ho schiesto di dirmi cosa gli mancava x averlo cercato altrove lui mi ha detto assolutamente niente sono stato uno stupido .. non l'accetto come risposta!!


Leggi il mio nick e comprenderai che mi è accaduto la stessa cosa (quasi alla vigilia delle nozze d'argento!). Io l'ho buttato fuori subito mi era intollerabile tenermi un totale estraneo disgustoso accanto...
E tu?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> secondo voi adesso si sentono/vedono ancora? troncare così 6 anni insieme da un giorno all'altro senza nemmeno parlarsi è possibile?


 No


----------



## Old amarax (12 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Nessun manuale.. mi duole dirlo ma sono *anche le madri* che *li tirano su cosi!* Non è mica colpa loro..


 
Così come? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Mia suocera era una donna eccezionale. Non saprei al momento dire dove ha sbaglliato...ed io non vorrei sbagliare con i miei...


----------



## Old amarax (12 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Leggi il mio nick e comprenderai che* mi è accaduto la stessa cosa (quasi alla vigilia delle nozze d'argento!)*.
> 
> X me idem.....
> 
> ...


X me...ci sto lavorando per farlo...


----------



## Old amarax (12 Novembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> da qualche parte *vendono il manuale del perfetto menefreghista paraculo.*
> ce ne sono in giro troppi..








 già. Credo che facciano dei corsi accelerati, o ci sia un CEPU...a numero aperto...


----------



## Old t r a d i t a (12 Novembre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> Ciao Tradita,
> anche io lo sono stata.
> Per pochi mesi ... è stata dura, difficile ma abbiamo superato e metabolizzato il tradimento.
> Io sono la prima a dire, per queste storie, datti tempo... ma il tuo caso è davvero discutibile.
> ...


mi ritrovo molto nelle tue parole ... delle volte mi viene da pensare che nemmemo mi ama .. insomma io nella sua situazione striscerei lui no .. ok non sarà nel suo carattere ma se una cosa ti interessa fai DI TUTTO ...


----------



## Old t r a d i t a (12 Novembre 2008)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Anch'io mi sono trovato davanti una persona che non conoscevo............
> La mia compagna di sempre aveva rinnegato con il suo tadimento tutti i principi e belle parole di cui si era sempre fatta portabandiera....
> 
> Per te sono passati pochi giorni da quando l'hai scoperto ; per me sono passati 8 mesi e non ho ancora metabolizzato.
> ...


 
no non penso che sia cambiato in meglio .. non è cambiato x niente ...
quello che voglio, coe dici tu, è del tempo .. tempo per pensare perchè sono comunque 10 anni insieme e x me hanno significato molto .. è vero che non sono stata io a buttare tutto nel cesso ma adesso prenderei una decisione dettata unicamente dalla rabbia e dalla profonda delusione ... voglio prendere la mia strada a mente lucida senza rimpianti ...
ma è difficilissimo che diritto aveva di farmi soffrire così? non poteva lasciarmi e basta? .. si lo so sono doande del caxxo ormai non ha senso ragionare con i se .. la ituazione è questa e va affrontata anche se mi fa una paura terribile ..


----------



## Old atena (12 Novembre 2008)

Ciao,
leggo le storie delle persone di questo forum da 2 anni circa ma mi sono iscritta solo recentemente, alcuni mi sembra addirittura do conoscerli…ma nessuna delle storie lette fino ad oggi mi aveva causato una reazione simile alla tua! Mi viene una rabbia!!!!!!!!!!
Ti premetto che sono una traditrice/tradita quindi leggendo mi sono messa nei tuoi panni e in quelli di tuo marito.. ma per quest’uomo non esistono parole che siano atte a descriverlo.
Io credo che tu abbia già deciso cosa fare, quello che ti manca è solo “una botta di coraggio finale”.
Ti dico cosa ho pensato “di stomaco”:
lui non avrebbe mai confessato il tradimento se non fosse stato l’altro a scoprirlo, probabilmente credeva che il marito di lei non avrebbe superato il trauma e che l’avrebbe lasciata.. a quel punto tu potevi sapere perché e (proprio se uno non si vuole male) anche la tua reazione più probabile avrebbe dovuto essere quella di lasciarlo, quindi i due (a mio parere perfettamente accoppiati) avrebbero potuto coronare il loro sogno “d’amore” senza prendersi neanche di striscio l’ombra di una responsabilità!!!! Mi sembra che in tutta questa storia manchino totalmente 2 cose*: l’amore e le palle!!!! *
Credo che possa aiutarti a ritrovare la tua strada una domanda che dovresti fare a te stessa, ho letto che vuoi dei figli, ---- questo è l’uomo con cui li vuoi? L’esempio di vita che vuoi che i tuoi figli abbiano? ----- 

Ti dico in bocca al lupo per il futuro…
E proietta un po’ dell’amore sprecato dedicato a quest’uomo su te stessa, i sensi di colpa fanno parte della natura umana (soprattutto femminile credo) ma poi passano anche quelli e passano anche se di fronte a te c’è un maestro invertebrato molto bravo a scaricarli su di te…


----------



## Verena67 (12 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> mi ritrovo molto nelle tue parole ... delle volte mi viene da pensare che *nemmemo mi ama* .. insomma io nella sua situazione striscerei lui no .. ok non sarà nel suo carattere ma se una cosa ti interessa fai DI TUTTO ...


 
io credo tu sia ancora avvolta in una nube di incredulità.

Che AMORE pensi abbia un uomo per la moglie che tradisce da due terzi del matrimonio?!?!


----------



## Verena67 (12 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> no non penso che sia cambiato in meglio .. non è cambiato x niente ...
> quello che voglio, coe dici tu, è del tempo .. tempo per pensare perchè sono comunque 10 anni insieme e x me hanno significato molto .. è vero che non sono stata io a buttare tutto nel cesso ma adesso prenderei una decisione dettata unicamente dalla rabbia e dalla profonda delusione ... voglio prendere la mia strada a mente lucida senza rimpianti ...
> ma è difficilissimo che diritto aveva di farmi soffrire così? non poteva lasciarmi e basta? .. si lo so sono doande del caxxo ormai non ha senso ragionare con i se .. la ituazione è questa e va affrontata anche se mi fa una paura terribile ..


ma cosa vuoi ragionare....cosa vuoi recuperare.
SONO 10 anni buttati nel cesso. Puoi solo tirare lo sciacquone, e ringraziare che l'hai scoperto ora, che sei ancora giovane e puoi rifarti una vita con un uomo che ti ami davvero e ti rispetti!!!


----------



## Verena67 (12 Novembre 2008)

atena ha detto:


> Ti dico cosa ho pensato “di stomaco”:
> *lui non avrebbe mai confessato il tradimento se non fosse stato l’altro a scoprirlo, probabilmente credeva che il marito di lei non avrebbe superato il trauma e che l’avrebbe lasciata.. a quel punto tu potevi sapere perché e (proprio se uno non si vuole male) anche la tua reazione più probabile avrebbe dovuto essere quella di lasciarlo, quindi i due (a mio parere perfettamente accoppiati) avrebbero potuto coronare il loro sogno “d’amore” senza prendersi neanche di striscio l’ombra di una responsabilità!!!!* Mi sembra che in tutta questa storia manchino totalmente 2 cose*: l’amore e le palle!!!!* …


 
Quoto in toto!


----------



## Old giulia (12 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> mi ritrovo molto nelle tue parole ... delle volte mi viene da pensare che nemmemo mi ama .. insomma io nella sua situazione striscerei lui no .. ok non sarà nel suo carattere ma se una cosa ti interessa fai DI TUTTO ...


Secondo me tu sei troppo buooona!! Ora, come dice anche Vere, sei incredula per ciò che hai scoperto... ma una volta razionalizzata la storia cerca di tirare fuori le palle! (visto che lui nn ne è capace), sii determinata e ferma nelle tue parole e puoi dirglielo chiaro e tempo che se vuole rimanere con te dovrà fare di TUTTO (anche di più di tutto) per RICONQUISTARTI.
Senza scenate, senza pianti, prendilo a tavolino e digli che ora si fà a modo tuo.
Prendere o lasciare.
Determinazione e distacco (ricordati sempre quanto è bastardo)


----------



## Verena67 (12 Novembre 2008)

Non vedo francamente spazi di riconquista in chi tradisce per due terzi della vita matrimoniale. E' una tara morale della persona irrisolvibile.


----------



## Old Angel (12 Novembre 2008)

Solo una curiosità, perchè posso solo immaginarmi la scena dell'incontro a quattro con tanto di confessione, penso che io avrei vomitato per tutta la durata dell'incontro......ma è finita a rissa?


----------



## Bruja (12 Novembre 2008)

*tradita*



t r a d i t a ha detto:


> mi ritrovo molto nelle tue parole ... delle volte mi viene da pensare che nemmemo mi ama .. insomma io nella sua situazione striscerei lui no .. ok non sarà nel suo carattere ma se una cosa ti interessa fai DI TUTTO ...


Ecco, é quel FAI DI TUTTO che porta solo a trattenere, non a tenere una persona.
Di più, chi ti ha detto di esserti vicina per esperienza personale ha una parvenza o una speranza di soluzione nella coppia, ma nel tuo caso, spiace e duole doverlo dire ma credo solo ed unicamente al tuo desiderio di cercare in lui un appiglio positivo che temo non esista.
Lui ha calpestato il rispetto verso di te, ti ha provocato dolore, inganno, per certi versi il ridicolo, visti i presupposti con quella "signora"... credo che il problema ora non sia quello che vuoi fare del rapporto ma cosa pensi di fare della tua vita e per la tua autostima; si parla tanto di coscienza, ma raramente di coscienza verso sé stessi.  
Del tanto amore che hai inopinatamente profuso a queso cialtrone, trattienine un po' per te, impara a volerti bene, TU sei la persona più importante al mondo per te stessa!
Bruja


----------



## Old giulia (12 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Non vedo francamente spazi di riconquista in chi tradisce per due terzi della vita matrimoniale. E' una tara morale della persona irrisolvibile.


Sì Vere hai ragione però Tradita ora è molto confusa... se avesse voluto cacciarlo di casa l'avrebbe fatto quella sera alla riunione a 4 (mammamia che squallore), ma nn è pronta.
Verrà da sè... con il tempo ( spero presto per te Tradita... prima di togli di mezzo quella scimmia e meglio sarà per il tuo equilibrio)


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> *no non penso che sia cambiato in meglio .. non è cambiato x niente ...*
> quello che voglio, coe dici tu, è del tempo .. tempo per pensare perchè sono comunque 10 anni insieme e x me hanno significato molto .. è vero che non sono stata io a buttare tutto nel cesso ma adesso prenderei una decisione dettata unicamente dalla rabbia e dalla profonda delusione ... voglio prendere la mia strada a mente lucida senza rimpianti ...
> ma è difficilissimo che diritto aveva di farmi soffrire così? non poteva lasciarmi e basta? .. si lo so sono doande del caxxo ormai non ha senso ragionare con i se .. la ituazione è questa e va affrontata anche se mi fa una paura terribile ..


anche perchè per lui non è cambiato niente... mettici pure che magari dell'altra era pure davvero stufo da tempo e adesso non ha nemmeno più il patema d'animo che lei lo ricatti.
meglio di così, scusa?
con te non può cambiare niente perché da bravo paraculo continua la vita di sempre e tu non gli fai mancare niente..
sarò cinica ma quel tipo di uomo ragiona solo in base alle sue esigenze.
per curiosità: la ditta la avete messa su insieme?


----------



## Bruja (12 Novembre 2008)

*scusate...*

Capisco di essere assolutamente negativa, ma in questo vcaso ho la convinzione che se tutto si aggiusta, se lui molla la tipa, se trovano una via di accomoidamento etc. etc. etc... Lui a breve si troverà un'altra e la storia ricomincerà.
Uno che ha tenuto una storia binaria per 6 anni e quasi quasi é colpa della moglie se l'ha avuta... insomma capisco il dolore, la disillusione, il senso di sconfitta, la fine della progettualità, ma santo Iddio ci sarebbero quelle cosette che si chiamano dignità e amor proprio che proprio non si possono buttare nel cesso per uno così! 
Si temporeggi pure...purché il tutto porti alla salvaguardia morale e pratica della nostra amica.
In questo caso specifico la penso come Verena, non vedo termini di trattativa o negoziato, sarebbe un cedere ed un prendersi una situazione fallimentare con debiti e problemi e senza alcuna prospettiva di una "remunerazione sentimentale" futura.
Alla fine, si avesse avuto un cenno di vero pentimento, una vera autocritica ed una analisi dei propri misfatti lui avrebbe avuto la chance del dialogo, della trattativa... ma così, il tempo alla nostra amica deve servire solo per essere il più autoprotettiva possibile nelle decisioni che andarà a prendere!!!
Bruja


----------



## Old giulia (12 Novembre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Capisco di essere assolutamente negativa, ma in questo vcaso ho la convinzione che se tutto si aggiusta, se lui molla la tipa, se trovano una via di accomoidamento etc. etc. etc... Lui a breve si troverà un'altra e la storia ricomincerà.
> Uno che ha tenuto una storia binaria per 6 anni e quasi quasi é colpa della moglie se l'ha avuta... insomma capisco il dolore, la disillusione, il senso di sconfitta, la fine della progettualità, ma santo Iddio ci sarebbero quelle cosette che si chiamano dignità e amor proprio che proprio non si possono buttare nel cesso per uno così!
> Si temporeggi pure...purché il tutto porti alla salvaguardia morale e pratica della nostra amica.
> In questo caso specifico la penso come Verena, non vedo termini di trattativa o negoziato, sarebbe un cedere ed un prendersi una situazione fallimentare con debiti e problemi e senza alcuna prospettiva di una "remunerazione sentimentale" futura.
> ...


 
Hai fatto colazione stamane Bru?


----------



## Bruja (12 Novembre 2008)

*giulia*



giulia ha detto:


> Hai fatto colazione stamane Bru?


Sì ma qualcosa mi deve essere rimasta a mezza via 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Adesso chiamo anche quella brontolona di Mari' e ci facciamo il caffé di mezza mattina... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old giulia (12 Novembre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sì ma qualcosa mi deve essere rimasta a mezza via
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vengo anche io?


ps: se penso a come stavo 3 anni fa... proprio in questo periodo... mi si ferma il cuore...povera tradita


----------



## Old matilde (12 Novembre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Capisco di essere assolutamente negativa, ma in questo vcaso ho la convinzione che se tutto si aggiusta, se lui molla la tipa, se trovano una via di accomoidamento etc. etc. etc... Lui a breve si troverà un'altra e la storia ricomincerà.
> Uno che ha tenuto una storia binaria per 6 anni e quasi quasi é colpa della moglie se l'ha avuta... insomma capisco il dolore, la disillusione, il senso di sconfitta, la fine della progettualità, ma santo Iddio ci sarebbero quelle cosette che si chiamano dignità e amor proprio che proprio non si possono buttare nel cesso per uno così!
> Si temporeggi pure...purché il tutto porti alla salvaguardia morale e pratica della nostra amica.
> In questo caso specifico la penso come Verena, non vedo termini di trattativa o negoziato, sarebbe un cedere ed un prendersi una situazione fallimentare con debiti e problemi e senza alcuna prospettiva di una "remunerazione sentimentale" futura.
> ...


ciao, sono d'accordo

ps: ci spieghi come vedresti il vero pentimento, l'autocritica...


----------



## Bruja (12 Novembre 2008)

*certo*



giulia ha detto:


> Vengo anche io?
> 
> 
> ps: se penso a come stavo 3 anni fa... proprio in questo periodo... mi si ferma il cuore...povera tradita


Il rito del caffé consolatorio é aperto a tutti... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Iris (12 Novembre 2008)

Tempo? si deve dare tempo? ma andiamo!!!
Tagliare con qualcuno che si è amato non è certo facile, ma in questo caso mi pare una operazione chirurgica necessaria anche se dolorosa.
Ecco: è come un intervento chirurgico...non ha senso rimandarlo perchè non ci si sente pronti. Quando il medico fissa una data...ci operano.
Così deve fare la nostra amica: se ognuno di noi rimandasse ciò che è doloroso al momento in cui non si prova più dolore, rimarremo tutti nell'immobilismo.


----------



## Old t r a d i t a (12 Novembre 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> Solo una curiosità, perchè posso solo immaginarmi la scena dell'incontro a quattro con tanto di confessione, penso che io avrei vomitato per tutta la durata dell'incontro......ma è finita a rissa?


 
no nessuna rissa ... alla fine il marito di lei .. forse x "giustificare " la moglie ha tirato le sue conclusioni e cioè che lei .. poverina .. era innamorata di lui .. invece lui (mio marito) l'ha solo usata visto che asseriva di non esserne assolutamente innamorato ... 
a dir poco patetico ...


----------



## Bruja (12 Novembre 2008)

*....*



matilde ha detto:


> ciao, sono d'accordo
> 
> ps: ci spieghi come vedresti il vero pentimento, l'autocritica...


Ovviamente posso fare solo ipotesi standard, ogni caso richiederebbe una versione adattabile e contigente, però io sono della corrente possibilista e credo che i tratti somatici della "ricostruzione" o costruzione ex novo siano i seguenti:

- Un pentimento che dimostri di aver capito sia le ragioni della trasgressione E che le sofferenze che questa ha provocato

- La dimostrazione che non si incappi in altri errori simili o che non si prosegue occultamente una storia (é fondamentale per la ricostruzione della fiducia), amntenere la storia in essere sospende a divinis la possibilità di ritrovare un dialogo.

- La voglia seria e sincera di parlare delle cause pregresse della crisi e l'intenzione fattiva di risolverle dentro la coppia.

- La consapevolezza da parte di chi ha tradito, che non ha solo avuto una distrazione dalla coppia, ma ha minato la credibilità e messo un' ipoteca seria sulla sua trasparenza e correttezza. Non solo lo ha potuto fare ma ha potuto opportunamente mentire.

- L'accettare i tempi e le modalità di rielaborazione da parte del tradito/a per rientrare in un rapporto fiduciario e soprattutto di superamento della delusione. Spesso sentiamo di traditori che si infastidiscono se chi hanno tradito si prende un po' di tempo per capire cosa sia successo e vuole la dispponibilità a metterci subito una pietra sopra. 

Queste terra terra sono le basi motivazionali, ci sarebbero altre piccolezze, ma la sostanza resta questa e, purtroppo, quello che invece accade spesso, é che chi ha tradito quasi si aspetti una specie di nuova tattica di riconquista o di corteggiamento proprio da parte di chi é più intento/a a leccarsi le ferite che a pensare alle esigenze "compensative" del coniuge.
Insomma tradire è cosa semplice, é rientrare nei ranghi con la vera voglia di aggiustare i guasti che é difficile.
Dico sempre che non nel tradimento, ma nel suo prosieguo dopo la scoperta si valuta veramente la statura di una persona.
Questa sarebbe la teoria, chiaro che la messa in pratica si prende mille rivoli e rigagnoli chiamandoli scusanti e malesseri. 
Quel che conta tuttavia sarebbe tener fede alle regole di base sopra esposte.
Bruja


----------



## Old t r a d i t a (12 Novembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> anche perchè per lui non è cambiato niente... mettici pure che magari dell'altra era pure davvero stufo da tempo e adesso non ha nemmeno più il patema d'animo che lei lo ricatti.
> meglio di così, scusa?
> con te non può cambiare niente perché da bravo paraculo continua la vita di sempre e tu non gli fai mancare niente..
> sarò cinica ma quel tipo di uomo ragiona solo in base alle sue esigenze.
> per curiosità: la ditta la avete messa su insieme?


 
no la ditta è stata aperta nel 94 dal lui il fratello ed un'altro socio... io ho iniziato a lavorare qui nel 96 (ero amica del fratello) .. poi nel 98 abbiamo iniziato a frequentarci e quasi subito mi ha chiesto di sposarlo .. nel 99 ci siamo sposati ... nel mentre il socio se nè andato e nel 2001 è morto suo fratello per cui da allora .. avendo bisogno x forza di un socio non sono più a libro paga ma sua socia ..


----------



## Old t r a d i t a (12 Novembre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> Vengo anche io?
> 
> 
> ps: se penso a come stavo 3 anni fa... proprio in questo periodo... mi si ferma il cuore...povera tradita


 
come stavi? cos'è successo ... se posso chiedere ..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ma cosa vuoi ragionare....cosa vuoi recuperare.
> SONO 10 anni buttati nel cesso. Puoi solo tirare lo sciacquone, e ringraziare che l'hai scoperto ora, che sei ancora giovane e puoi rifarti una vita con un uomo che ti ami davvero e ti rispetti!!!


































​Senza dire che magari con un altro potresti non avere problemi a concepire...


----------



## Old t r a d i t a (12 Novembre 2008)

lo so avete assolutamente ragione e probabilmente in fondo al mio cuore so cosa voglio .. ma sono troppo "stordita" è stata una tranvata allucinanate e edesso sento l'esigenza di pensare solo a me stessa a quello che mi fa stare bene ... e perchè no a piangere e disperarmi per aver dato tutto l'amore di cui ero capace ad una persona che non ha saputo meritarlo .. leccarmi le ferite insomma .. e sono quesi certa che mollerà prima lui il colpo .. mi dirà che così non ha senso andare avanti e se ne andrà ..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Novembre 2008)

http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?t=1996

http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?t=1052

Tradita ti consiglio la lettura di queste vecchie discussioni.
Come puoi leggere io avevo anche preso in considerazione la possibilità di perdonare.
Ma ora so e capisco chiaramente che era stato un massacro inutile e che mai avrei potuto.
Taglia di netto prima che puoi una situazione per te tragica.
Tieni conto che economicamente, essendo tu socia, lui ha molto da perdere e che questo influenza grandemente le sue affermazioni.


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> lo so avete assolutamente ragione e probabilmente in fondo al mio cuore so cosa voglio .. ma sono troppo "stordita" è stata una tranvata allucinanate e edesso sento l'esigenza di pensare solo a me stessa a quello che mi fa stare bene ... e perchè no a piangere e disperarmi per aver dato tutto l'amore di cui ero capace ad una persona che non ha saputo meritarlo .. leccarmi le ferite insomma .. e sono quesi certa che *mollerà prima lui il colpo .. mi dirà che così non ha senso andare avanti e se ne andrà .*.


non succederà ma anzi continuerà a fare il seccato ogni volta che tu gli parlerai di quello che è successo, come se il perdono fosse cosa che gli è dovuta... e nel frattempo continuerà a fare la vita di sempre, magari uscendo pure più spesso con gli amici.
l'altra era un passatempo e sono sempre più convinta che per nulla al mondo ti avrebbe lasciata per lei... se no lo avrebbe già fatto.


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?t=1996
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?t=1052
> 
> ...


più che altro... sai la rogna di dover formare una persona che possa sostituirla?
eh... son cose... e lui che probabilmente ama la vita comoda non ha punto voglia di cambiare niente, anche perché diciamocelo... adesso non ce n'è neanche più motivo...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Novembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> più che altro... sai la rogna di dover formare una persona che possa sostituirla?
> eh... son cose... e lui che probabilmente ama la vita comoda non ha punto voglia di cambiare niente, anche perché diciamocelo... adesso non ce n'è neanche più motivo...


 Dovrebbe darle la metà del valore della ditta e se ci fosse un contenzioso sul valore verrebbe richiesto un accertamento della finanza ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Novembre 2008)

*x tradita*

Uno che tradisce per anni i suoi ragionamenti di convenienza li ha fatti.
Conviene che anche tu faccia i tuoi.
Sei giovane: scappa lontano da un uomo che non ti ama.
Hai tutto il tempo per costruirti una vita piena di gioia.


----------



## Old matilde (12 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Uno che tradisce per anni i suoi ragionamenti di convenienza li ha fatti.
> Conviene che anche tu faccia i tuoi.
> Sei giovane: scappa lontano da un uomo che non ti ama.
> Hai tutto il tempo per costruirti una vita piena di gioia.


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Dovrebbe darle la metà del valore della ditta e se ci fosse un contenzioso sul valore verrebbe richiesto un accertamento della finanza ...


giustappunto... e secondo te lui ha voglia di rischiare tante rogne? chiaro che no.
a lui sta bene di stare come sta. è uno comodo. fra poco tornerà "in cerca" e tutto continuerà come sempre, fino alla prossima scoperta... e via andare.


----------



## MK (12 Novembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> giustappunto... e secondo te lui ha voglia di rischiare tante rogne? chiaro che no.
> a lui sta bene di stare come sta. è uno comodo. *fra poco tornerà "in cerca" e tutto continuerà come sempre, fino alla prossima scoperta*... e via andare.


Esattamente.


----------



## Bruja (12 Novembre 2008)

*perbacco*

Che bel futuro si prospetta per "tradita".
Comunque la si giri, lui ha convenienza che lei stia buona e non credo se ne andrà prima di aver salvaguardato i suoi interessi.
Lasciando stare la parte umana e sentimentale, sarà quella pratica a fare da ago della bilancia. A lui conviene davvero temporeggiare, e sperare che lei ceda per sfinimento.
Non c'é neppure da ipotizzare un piano d'azione, lui tira avanti...
Non capisco cosa l'attesa potrà portare a lei, ma comprendo il voler riflettere giusto per snebbiarsi... ma non troppo. Il rischio é aggiungere tempo allo spreco di quello precedente.
Per il resto ci sono gli avvocati.
Bruja


----------



## Kid (12 Novembre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Che bel futuro si prospetta per "tradita".
> Comunque la si giri, lui ha convenienza che lei stia buona e non credo se ne andrà prima di aver salvaguardato i suoi interessi.
> Lasciando stare la parte umana e sentimentale, sarà quella pratica a fare da ago della bilancia. A lui conviene davvero temporeggiare, e sperare che lei ceda per sfinimento.
> Non c'é neppure da ipotizzare un piano d'azione, lui tira avanti...
> ...


QUOTO


----------



## Old t r a d i t a (12 Novembre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Che bel futuro si prospetta per "tradita".
> Comunque la si giri, lui ha convenienza che lei stia buona e non credo se ne andrà prima di aver salvaguardato i suoi interessi.
> Lasciando stare la parte umana e sentimentale, sarà quella pratica a fare da ago della bilancia. A lui conviene davvero temporeggiare, e sperare che lei ceda per sfinimento.
> Non c'é neppure da ipotizzare un piano d'azione, lui tira avanti...
> ...


quando qualche giorno fa ho sbottato dicendogi di uscire dalla mia vita .. di organizzarsi .. lui l'ha fatto .. nel senso che ha pensato a cosa fare e me lo ha detto ... 
mi ha chiesto di lasciare fuori il lavoro da tutto questo casino .. mi ha detto che la nostra unione professionale funziona e anche se non sarà facile vorrebbe che il lavoro non fosse oggetto di discussione .. vorrebbe che continuassi a lavorare qui .. poi ha detto che mi lascia la casa ed il mutuo che attualmente paghiamo me lo pagherebbe l'azienda (la casa è intestata a me) .. per il resto percepirò uno stipendio che mi consenta di vivere ... 
non può essere così bastardo da pararsi il culo solo per paura di avere delle ripercussioni economiche ... non si può stare con una persona per questo ... e poi è una persona brillante in gamba professionalmente per cui quella che ci smenerebbe sarei io se vogliamo parlare di interessi economici ...
certo non voglio finire sotto un ponte ma non voglio nemmeno più di quello che mi spetta ... non basterebbe tutto l'oro del mondo per ripagare tutta la sofferenza la delusione che mi ha arrecato ..


----------



## MK (12 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> quando qualche giorno fa ho sbottato dicendogi di uscire dalla mia vita .. di organizzarsi .. lui l'ha fatto .. nel senso che ha pensato a cosa fare e me lo ha detto ...
> mi ha chiesto di lasciare fuori il lavoro da tutto questo casino .. mi ha detto che la nostra unione professionale funziona e anche se non sarà facile vorrebbe che il lavoro non fosse oggetto di discussione .. vorrebbe che continuassi a lavorare qui .. poi ha detto che mi lascia la casa ed il mutuo che attualmente paghiamo me lo pagherebbe l'azienda (la casa è intestata a me) .. per il resto percepirò uno stipendio che mi consenta di vivere ...
> non può essere così bastardo da pararsi il culo solo per paura di avere delle ripercussioni economiche ... non si può stare con una persona per questo ... e poi è una persona brillante in gamba professionalmente per cui quella che ci smenerebbe sarei io se vogliamo parlare di interessi economici ...
> certo non voglio finire sotto un ponte ma non voglio nemmeno più di quello che mi spetta ... non basterebbe tutto l'oro del mondo per ripagare tutta la sofferenza la delusione che mi ha arrecato ..


TU decidi cosa fare. Fuori di casa lui  per prima cosa (visto che la casa è intestata a te :condom

	
	
		
		
	


	




    e ti metti in ferie... Chiama un buon avvocato, meglio donna...


----------



## Old giulia (12 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> come stavi? cos'è successo ... se posso chiedere ..


Ciao Tradita,
pensavo di mandarti un messaggio privato, se a te va bene.
Non voglio annoiare gli amici


----------



## Old t r a d i t a (12 Novembre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> Ciao Tradita,
> pensavo di mandarti un messaggio privato, se a te va bene.
> Non voglio annoiare gli amici


 
si certo .. e ti ringrazio!


----------



## Fedifrago (12 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> quando qualche giorno fa ho sbottato dicendogi di uscire dalla mia vita .. di organizzarsi .. lui l'ha fatto .. nel senso che ha pensato a cosa fare e me lo ha detto ...
> mi ha chiesto di lasciare fuori il lavoro da tutto questo casino .. mi ha detto che la nostra unione professionale funziona e anche se non sarà facile vorrebbe che il lavoro non fosse oggetto di discussione .. vorrebbe che continuassi a lavorare qui .. poi ha detto che mi lascia la casa ed il mutuo che attualmente paghiamo me lo pagherebbe l'azienda (la casa è intestata a me) .. per il resto percepirò uno stipendio che mi consenta di vivere ...
> non può essere così bastardo da pararsi il culo solo per paura di avere delle ripercussioni economiche ... non si può stare con una persona per questo ... e poi è una persona brillante in gamba professionalmente per cui quella che ci smenerebbe sarei io se vogliamo parlare di interessi economici ...
> certo non voglio finire sotto un ponte ma non voglio nemmeno più di quello che mi spetta ... non basterebbe tutto l'oro del mondo per ripagare tutta la sofferenza la delusione che mi ha arrecato ..


Quest'ultima perla, di come ha già pensato a tutto...è la ciliegina! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma andiamo per gradi.

Partiamo dal suo rapporto con l'amante. 
Non può dire che non fosse preso o che la cosa fosse occasionale, perchè non si spiegherebbero le defaillance con te a letto. Per dirla cruda, se scopi tanto per scopare, tirata su la zip...non ci pensi più.
Costretto per 6 anni per paura che saltasse fuori tutto...con lei che aveva forse ancor meno convenienza di lui essendo anche lei sposata?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Volendo anche prendere per buona la tesi....nel minimo dimostra di essere un senzapalle e uno che si fa raggirare...interessa l'articolo? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Senza contare che sminuendo il rapporto che aveva con quella, avvilisce ancor di più se stesso, perchè vuol dire che si accontentava davvero di poco...un quaqquaraquà in soldoni!

Vediamo poi le conseguenze della scoperta del tradimento.
Lui ha scaricato su di te la scelta su cosa fare o non fare...e mò aspetta alla finestra...altra dimostrazione della statura dell'omuncolo.
Ti ha mostrato che la persona che amavi e di cui ti sei innamorata e con cui volevi fare un figlio....NON E' LUI! 
Lui è quello che ti ha raggirata per 6 anni, lui è quello che non si assume una mezza respoonsabilità, lui è quello che bada solo a se stesso e che non si pone più di tanto il problema di come stai e di come ha distrutto la tua visione della famiglia.
La dicono lunga quelle lacrimucce che stava per farsi uscire quando ti ha vista convinta di metterlo alla porta: non vorrei ripetermi ma riconferma l'impressione di uno senza coglioni e immaturo e soprattutto BUGIARDO, capace di inventarsi (vedi la vacanza in montagna o lo psicologo) qualunque cosa pur di non ammettere la verità. Vorresti provare ancora  a fidarti? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Infine...il TUO domani.

E' chiaro che ora come ora vedi solo nero, che ti senti distrutta, le rovine davanti a te sembrano sbarrarti il passo verso il futuro...ma lascia che si posi la polvere del crollo, che gli occhi non ti lacrimino più, che lo sguardo torni limpido...vedrai che il resto del mondo, del tuo mondo è ancora in piedi, e aspetta solo che tu ti incammini in quella direzione, cerco facendo attenzione a non inciampare in quei ruderi (e in quel rudere :condom

	
	
		
		
	


	




    ma sentendo che il terreno sotto i piedi è ancora solido. 
Sarà faticoso, avrai momenti di caduta, in cui ti volterai indietro vedendo solo quello che ti sembrava così bello, ma ricorderai anche che chi ci ha messo sotto una bomba ad orolegeria...è stato proprio lui, solo lui!


----------



## Old latriglia (12 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Dovrebbe darle la metà del valore della ditta e se ci fosse un contenzioso sul valore verrebbe richiesto un accertamento della finanza ...


dipende dal tipo di società la quota da versare ... di certo mi pare una paraculata che dica che la ditta paga il mutuo e lei passi a un fisso invece di continuare a prender la sua parte  

	
	
		
		
	


	





a meno che non sia assolutamente certa di andare a prendere di più anche in prospettiva


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Novembre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> dipende dal tipo di società la quota da versare ... di certo mi pare una paraculata che dica che la ditta paga il mutuo e lei passi a un fisso invece di continuare a prender la sua parte
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Appunto.
A lei spetterebbe già la metà come moglie e comunque le spetta come socia.
Cissenefrega se lui o altri pensa che sei interessata ai soldi ...uno che si è comportato così si meriterebbe di finire in mutande e tanto un modo per non rimetterci troppo lo escogiterà.
Rivolgiti a un avvocato subito!
Vedrai che quel che ti spetta è ben di più!
Se dici a me (o Bruja o Verena?) in privato la tua città e la tua mail potresti avere nomi di avvocati.


----------



## Old t r a d i t a (13 Novembre 2008)

ieri sera ha toccato il fondo (pensavo già di esserci sul fondo ed invece .. ) .. quando sono tornata a casa dopo la palestra mi ha chiesto "come va?" io con tono sarcastico "come va? tutto bene .. anzi da dio!!!" .. ho fatto le mie cose e poi sono salita in camera .. lui dopo poco mi ha seguito dicendomi che sembravo più incazzata del solito ... mi ha detto che forse dovevamo parlare seriamente di come dividere le cose visto che non porto più la fede vuol dire che ho già deciso quindi è inutile che continuo a prenderlo in giro (????) ... 

non ci ho più visto ho urlato .. pianto .. gli ho detto che è assurdo il suo atteggiamento che sta facendo tutto da solo .. mi butta nel cesso 10 anni di matrimonio e ha ancora il coraggio di arrabbiarsi con me .. che so da 2 settimane di essere stata una perfetta idiota e lui pretende che decida così su 2 piedi perchè a lui va stretta questa situazione??? gli ho detto che se veramente gliene frega qualcosa di me dovrebbe strisciare ai miei piedi non attaccarmi ... che adesso non ho la forza di pensare ai miei interessi e che se invece ci tiene così tanto a spartire il tutto contatteremo un avvocato e ci penserà lui ...gi ho anche detto che se le cose stanno così se ne poteva anche andare SUBITO ... mi ha risposto che non sapeva dove andare .. torna da tuo padre gli ho detto e lui mi risponde che da suo padre non ci torna (non sa niente) e che me ne posso tornare io dai miei .. resto pietrificata .. mi prendi x il culo x 6 anni e me ne devo pure andare ... mi sbatte la sua fede sul comodino scende e va fuori in giardino a fumare ... avevo una rabbia che avrei potuto anche mettergli le mani addosso .. sono andata anch'io in giardino e con la sua fede in mano gli ho gridato che non si deve permettere di comportarsi così .. che credo di avere tutte le ragioni x non portare la fede ma lui non ha nessuna motivazione x sbattermela dietro in quel modo .. vuol dire che di me non te ne frega proprio un ***** e l'ho lanciata nel prato ...
è andato a prendere una pila per cercarla ... 

dopo è tornato da me chiedendomi umilmente scusa x il suo comportamento .. ha detto che quando mi vede stare così male non ragiona più perchè si sente impotente .. sa che la colpa è sua e questo lo uccide dentro .. di gridare di sbottare tutte le volte che ne sento il bisogno perchè lui ha bisogno di questo ... gli ho detto che avrebbe dovuto considerare un privilegio poter vivere ancora con me sotto lo stesso tetto dopo tutto quello che mi ha fatto e che se ci tiene veramente a me dovrebbe fare di tutto x "recuperare il rapporto" .. mi ha risposto che non sa cosa fare .. che pensa che tutto quello che dice o fa ai miei occhi è comunque sbagliato..
a voi la parola perchè io veramente non ci capisco più niente ..


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Novembre 2008)

quest'uomo secondo me vive due vite parallele.

E' come se avesse due persone dentro di sè, a tratti emerge la prima, a tratti la seconda.

A mio avviso sei in una condizione insostenibile per chiunque e ti ribadisco quello che ti ho già detto tempo fà: non avere fretta, non prendere adesso decisioni.

Lascia che si crogioli nel male che ha prodotto, lui desidera solo trovare una soluzione rapida, non gli interessa di che tipo, purchè sia rapida e gli dia la sensazione di avere la coscienza a posto.

Vai da un legale e consigliati, tutelati.
Ma non prendere decisioni affrettate con lui, primo fra tutti non andartene di casa, ci manca solo che passi tu dalla parte del torto per abbandono del tetto coniugale!!!!

Hai tempo, sei giovane, da come scrivi si vede che sei anche molto intelligente.
Sei stata troppo buona e troppo innamorata di un bigamo, adesso ricomincia a vivere e fai come se lui non esistesse più.
Cavoli suoi dove andrà a vivere, cavoli suoi di quello che farà: ha fatto una caxxata reiterata nel tempo, se ne assuma le responsabilità per la miseria!!!!

coraggio.....


----------



## Old giulia (13 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> ieri sera ha toccato il fondo (pensavo già di esserci sul fondo ed invece .. ) .. quando sono tornata a casa dopo la palestra mi ha chiesto "come va?" io con tono sarcastico "come va? tutto bene .. anzi da dio!!!" .. ho fatto le mie cose e poi sono salita in camera .. lui dopo poco mi ha seguito dicendomi che sembravo più incazzata del solito ... mi ha detto che forse dovevamo parlare seriamente di come dividere le cose visto che non porto più la fede vuol dire che ho già deciso quindi è inutile che continuo a prenderlo in giro (????) ...
> 
> non ci ho più visto ho urlato .. pianto .. gli ho detto che è assurdo il suo atteggiamento che sta facendo tutto da solo .. mi butta nel cesso 10 anni di matrimonio e ha ancora il coraggio di arrabbiarsi con me .. che so da 2 settimane di essere stata una perfetta idiota e lui pretende che decida così su 2 piedi perchè a lui va stretta questa situazione??? gli ho detto che se veramente gliene frega qualcosa di me dovrebbe strisciare ai miei piedi non attaccarmi ... che adesso non ho la forza di pensare ai miei interessi e che se invece ci tiene così tanto a spartire il tutto contatteremo un avvocato e ci penserà lui ...gi ho anche detto che se le cose stanno così se ne poteva anche andare SUBITO ... mi ha risposto che non sapeva dove andare .. torna da tuo padre gli ho detto e lui mi risponde che da suo padre non ci torna (non sa niente) e che me ne posso tornare io dai miei .. resto pietrificata .. mi prendi x il culo x 6 anni e me ne devo pure andare ... mi sbatte la sua fede sul comodino scende e va fuori in giardino a fumare ... avevo una rabbia che avrei potuto anche mettergli le mani addosso .. sono andata anch'io in giardino e con la sua fede in mano gli ho gridato che non si deve permettere di comportarsi così .. che credo di avere tutte le ragioni x non portare la fede ma lui non ha nessuna motivazione x sbattermela dietro in quel modo .. vuol dire che di me non te ne frega proprio un ***** e l'ho lanciata nel prato ...
> è andato a prendere una pila per cercarla ...
> ...


Cara Tradita,
sono comportamenti del tutto normali in una storia di tradimento.
Ci sono passata anche io, e chissà quante altre discussioni ci saranno se deciderete di recuperare e ricostruire il vostro rapporto.
Quando è successo a me, il mio umore passava da positivo a negativo in un batter di ciglia, un momento stavamo bene, baci e abbracci ed un momento dopo insulti ed urla.
A volte, mio marito incassava e stava zitto, a volte ribatteva.
Tu sei solo agli inizi, il cammino è lungo... per me sono passati 3 anni e solo ora cominico veramente a stare bene.
Ogni giorno lui mi dimostra il suo amore, a volte mi fermo a guardarlo... è veramente cambiato, è un'altra persona.
Abbiamo lavorato molto, dopo il primo anno di crisi (visto che io nn riuscivo a storicizzare il suo tradimento) abbiamo deciso di chiedere aiuto, abbiamo fatto terapia di coppia... abbiamo guardato dentro noi stessi, nel profondo del nostro essere, nn ci siamo risparmiati nulla.
Ora posso dire che ne è valsa la pena.

ps: però mi sento di dirti che la mia storia è un po' diversa ( a me solo due mesi di menzogne e tradimenti) a te 6 anni...
Ma i sentimenti sono gli stessi: sfiducia,delusione,odio, poca stima verso se stessi e verso di lui.
Ci vuole tanto coraggio per ricominciare e per ridare fiducia a chi ti ha pugnalato alle spalle.


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> ieri sera ha toccato il fondo (pensavo già di esserci sul fondo ed invece .. ) .. quando sono tornata a casa dopo la palestra mi ha chiesto "come va?" io con tono sarcastico "come va? tutto bene .. anzi da dio!!!" .. ho fatto le mie cose e poi sono salita in camera .. lui dopo poco mi ha seguito dicendomi che sembravo più incazzata del solito ... mi ha detto che forse dovevamo parlare seriamente di come dividere le cose visto che non porto più la fede vuol dire che ho già deciso quindi è inutile che continuo a prenderlo in giro (????) ...
> 
> non ci ho più visto ho urlato .. pianto .. gli ho detto che è assurdo il suo atteggiamento che sta facendo tutto da solo .. mi butta nel cesso 10 anni di matrimonio e ha ancora il coraggio di arrabbiarsi con me .. che so da 2 settimane di essere stata una perfetta idiota e lui pretende che decida così su 2 piedi perchè a lui va stretta questa situazione??? gli ho detto che se veramente gliene frega qualcosa di me dovrebbe strisciare ai miei piedi non attaccarmi ... che adesso non ho la forza di pensare ai miei interessi e che se invece ci tiene così tanto a spartire il tutto contatteremo un avvocato e ci penserà lui ...gi ho anche detto che se le cose stanno così se ne poteva anche andare SUBITO ... mi ha risposto che non sapeva dove andare .. torna da tuo padre gli ho detto e lui mi risponde che da suo padre non ci torna (non sa niente) e che me ne posso tornare io dai miei .. resto pietrificata .. mi prendi x il culo x 6 anni e me ne devo pure andare ... mi sbatte la sua fede sul comodino scende e va fuori in giardino a fumare ... avevo una rabbia che avrei potuto anche mettergli le mani addosso .. sono andata anch'io in giardino e con la sua fede in mano gli ho gridato che non si deve permettere di comportarsi così .. che credo di avere tutte le ragioni x non portare la fede ma lui non ha nessuna motivazione x sbattermela dietro in quel modo .. vuol dire che di me non te ne frega proprio un ***** e l'ho lanciata nel prato ...
> è andato a prendere una pila per cercarla ...
> ...


Un eufemismo? Direi "indietro di cottura".
Mamma mia quanto è infantile!
Scusami, Tra, se intervengo senza aver letto tutto, ma le ultime pagine parlano da sole, credo.
Siamo, io e te, in una situazione simile, ma mi sa che il ritardato peggiore ce l'abbia tu: almeno la mia non avanza troppe pretese.
Così, di botto, mi viene da dirti: tira fuori tutto quello che puoi da ciò che (economicamente) lui ti offre, e dopo tira fuori dal taschino l'avvocato.
Fagli la pelle!
Poi, meditando e placando le ire, potrei dirti che l'altra opzione è quella di fare la crocerossina per un idiota consapevole.
Hai da scegliere, eh 

	
	
		
		
	


	








 !
Domanda: 
ma tu saresti nelle condizioni (dopo averlo pelato come una patata) di staccarti professionalmente da lui e diventare autonoma?


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Novembre 2008)

6 anni, signori, dico 6!
E questo ha risposto come ha risposto, dicendo di essere stato sedotto e di aver continuato per paura!
ABATTETELO!
E' più pericoloso di un rothweiler idrofobo!


----------



## Old giulia (13 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> 6 anni, signori, dico 6!
> E questo ha risposto come ha risposto, dicendo di essere stato sedotto e di aver continuato per paura!
> ABATTETELO!
> E' più pericoloso di un rothweiler idrofobo!


Tutti conoscono la scenetta di lui che viene scoperto dalla moglie a letto con l'amante... e lui risponde:

"Non è come tu pensi!"

La mente fa brutti giochi!!!


----------



## Old t r a d i t a (13 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> quest'uomo secondo me vive due vite parallele.
> 
> E' come se avesse due persone dentro di sè, a tratti emerge la prima, a tratti la seconda.
> 
> ...


 
nella sua ottica lui se ne assume eccome la responsabilità .. è consapevole di avere sbagliato e di non aver alcuna attenuante .. e me lo dimostra andandosene e volendosi separare da me ... ma come fa a non capire che non  è una decisione che spetta a lui? se mi chiede questo, è logico pensare che non crede più in noi ..  che gli aspetta una vita di insulti ed umiliazioni e se la risparmia volentieri .. 
è come se lasciandomi mi facesse un favore.. me lo ha anche detto ieri sera .. prima me ne vado prima ti  potrai rifare una vita ed essere felice ... 
quindi io devo stare a guardare .. lui che mi tradisce x 6 anni .. lui che non "accetta" il mio atteggiamento .. lui che vuole la separazione ... ma di me non gliene frega proprio neiente? 

ah poi ieri sera ha pure "ritrattato" chiedendomi cosa voglio fare della casa se la tengo la vendo .. tanto è intestata a te mi ha detto ... si grazie peccato che abbiamo ancora una decina d'anni di mutuo da pagare e a meno che non mi si raddoppi lo stipendio mai potrei permettermela ...


----------



## Old t r a d i t a (13 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Un eufemismo? Direi "indietro di cottura".
> Mamma mia quanto è infantile!
> Scusami, Tra, se intervengo senza aver letto tutto, ma le ultime pagine parlano da sole, credo.
> Siamo, io e te, in una situazione simile, ma mi sa che il ritardato peggiore ce l'abbia tu: almeno la mia non avanza troppe pretese.
> ...


io nell'azienda mi occupo della parte amministrativa/contabile .. e sono la sola a farlo .. potrei cercarmi un'altra occupazione ma anche se la trovassi il problema sarebbe economico .. nessuno mi darebbe lo stipendio che percepisco qui e francamente non ho intenzione di avere anche un problema economico sulle spalle ...


----------



## Old t r a d i t a (13 Novembre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> Tutti conoscono la scenetta di lui che viene scoperto dalla moglie a letto con l'amante... e lui risponde:
> 
> "Non è come tu pensi!"
> 
> La mente fa brutti giochi!!!


 
sembra una barzelletta hai ragione ma lui ne è ancora fermamente convinto ... ieri sera gli ho detto che almeno potrebbe avere le palle di ammettere che gli piaceva s c o p a r s e l a che lo faceva godere di brutto visto che gli tirava alla grande caxxo almeno questo .. non ne eri innamorato ok ma  non mi venire a dire che ti sacrificavi x amor mio ... per risparmiarmi tutto questo ... così offendi la mia intelligenza!!!


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Novembre 2008)

affiorano gli inevitabili problemi economici.
La proiezione di un futuro dopo la separazione porta inevitabilmente a questo.

Te lo dico con il cuore in mano: non perdere tempo, vai subito da un legale.

e fatti tutelare in tutto e per tutto.

metti già in conto che il lavoro lo dovrai cambiare, a meno che tu non abbia le palle di farlo star male tutte le mattine in ditta.....sarebbe un bel modo di vendicarti.

ora per ora, però, non pensare alle vendette o a cosa pensa lui di te: legale e basta, tutelati.
Se ti ha fatto quello che ti ha fatto vuol dire che è capace di rovinarti anche economicamente, non devi permettere che ciò accada.


----------



## Old mirtilla (13 Novembre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> Cara Tradita,
> sono comportamenti del tutto normali in una storia di tradimento.
> Ci sono passata anche io, e chissà quante altre discussioni ci saranno se deciderete di recuperare e ricostruire il vostro rapporto.
> Quando è successo a me, il mio umore passava da positivo a negativo in un batter di ciglia, un momento stavamo bene, baci e abbracci ed un momento dopo insulti ed urla.
> ...


 
quoto giulia, specialmente sul finale.....per recuperare 2 mesi di bugie ci ha messo 3 anni..... per recuperare 6 anni quanto pensi di metterci? Leggendo la tua storia mi sembrava di rivivere la mia e tutti ti hanno già detto tutto ma posso aggiungere la mia esperienza personale.
A me nn è servito niente, anch'io ho subito 5 anni di tradimento, con l'aggravante che nel frattempo (forse soprattutto per tenermi buona) abbiamo anche fatto una figlia.
Abbiamo fatto terapia di coppia, terapia individuale, parlato e urlato, pianto, sco*ato e fatto l'amore, regali e attenzioni, presenza fisica e psicologica.....non è servito a NIENTE! Io mi consumavo nel dolore e stavo sempre peggio....(se vuoi leggere la mia esperienza vedi il thread "perchè sto ancora così?" dei primi di settembre)....
Un giorno mi sono guardata allo specchio e mi sono parlata, come si parla ad un'amica, ad una sorella, e mi sono chiesta mille volte: "Ne vale la pena?" Vale la pena consacrare la propria vita ad una persona che mi ha ferito così profondamente? Vale la pena mettere in discussione tutto il mio io, i miei valori, i miei affetti, mia figlia e tutto il resto per un uomo che si è preso gioco di me in questo modo? 
Io sapevo che nn avrei mai potuto perdonarlo, lo sentivo, era troppo evidente e l'ho lasciato.
Sono passati quasi 8 anni e sto male ancora gioia mia, non è facile, anzi, ma almeno ho recuperato quella dignità e quel rispetto per me stessa che mi spetta di diritto sacrosanto e senza il quale nn puoi affermare di vivere.
La strada è ancora in salita, ma sto andando avanti e sicuramente meglio di quando ero sposata con lui.

Quindi l'unico consiglio che mi sento di darti è di guardarti dentro sinceramente e capire se per te "vale la pena" continuare con lui o ricostruire ex novo....anche da sola, ma con il rispetto, la dignità e a testa alta.
Un abbraccio forte!


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> .. lui che vuole la separazione *... ma di me non gliene frega proprio niente?*  ...


Mi sa di no.
Fattene una ragione, anzi, per certi versi considerati "fortunata" che non ti si attacca come una colla pretendendo di stare con te e crogiolarsi nelle sue idiote visioni giustificative.
E' una zecca che si stacca da sola. Approfittane.


----------



## Old t r a d i t a (13 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> affiorano gli inevitabili problemi economici.
> La proiezione di un futuro dopo la separazione porta inevitabilmente a questo.
> 
> Te lo dico con il cuore in mano: non perdere tempo, vai subito da un legale.
> ...


 
non ho intenzione di cambiare lavoro ... mi sono fatta un paiolo allucinante x questa azienda .. tante responsabilità tante preoccupazioni e notti in bianco e adesso perchè lui ha fatto quello che sappiamo devo rinunciare a tutto? non lo trovo giusto è il mio lavoro quello che so fare .. e lo faccio con tutta me stessa, senza riserve .. se lo scorda che me ne vado .. non sarà facile vedersi tutti i giorni .. che poi anche questo è relativo abbiamo ruoli molto differenti per cui potremmo limitare gli scambi d'informazioni allo stretto necessario ..


----------



## Old t r a d i t a (13 Novembre 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> quoto giulia, specialmente sul finale.....per recuperare 2 mesi di bugie ci ha messo 3 anni..... per recuperare 6 anni quanto pensi di metterci? Leggendo la tua storia mi sembrava di rivivere la mia e tutti ti hanno già detto tutto ma posso aggiungere la mia esperienza personale.
> A me nn è servito niente, anch'io ho subito 5 anni di tradimento, con l'aggravante che nel frattempo (forse soprattutto per tenermi buona) abbiamo anche fatto una figlia.
> Abbiamo fatto terapia di coppia, terapia individuale, parlato e urlato, pianto, sco*ato e fatto l'amore, regali e attenzioni, presenza fisica e psicologica.....non è servito a NIENTE! Io mi consumavo nel dolore e stavo sempre peggio....(se vuoi leggere la mia esperienza vedi il thread "perchè sto ancora così?" dei primi di settembre)....
> Un giorno mi sono guardata allo specchio e mi sono parlata, come si parla ad un'amica, ad una sorella, e mi sono chiesta mille volte: "Ne vale la pena?" Vale la pena consacrare la propria vita ad una persona che mi ha ferito così profondamente? Vale la pena mettere in discussione tutto il mio io, i miei valori, i miei affetti, mia figlia e tutto il resto per un uomo che si è preso gioco di me in questo modo?
> ...


 
ringrazio il cielo di non essere mai rimasta incinta anche se era la cosa che desideravo di più e credevo lo volesse veramente anche lui .. ma come si fa a cercare un figlio con una donna che tradisci da 6 anni? non trovo logica in quello che ha fatto e che continua a fare .. 
forse ha ragione chi mi dice in questi giorni che con lui sono stata troppo buona .. è sempre stato molto "coccolato" .. mi sono sempre fatta in 4 tra lavoro e casa ... troppa pappa pronta ed alla fine lui se nè approfittato .. forse si è sempre fatto forte della "dipendenza" che avevo da lui ... anche in passato in molte discussioni anche se ero convinta di avere ragione alla fine ero sempre io che mi riavvicinavo a lui chiedendo anche scusa e questo mi ha fatto sembrare molto debole ai suoi occhi ... ma arrivare a questo è veramente troppo ... 
ho sempre pensato che in amore .. nei rapporti di coppia bisognasse mettere da parte quell'orgoglio che ci mantiene fissi sulle nostre posizioni perchè non c'è nulla di male nel tendere la mano verso chi si ama ed è altrettanto giusto mettersi sempre e comunque in discussione .. io l'ho fatto molte volte .. forse sempre ... e lui? 
Gielo dicevo anche ieri sera .. forse è ora di togliere quella maschera di pefezione e di onnipotenza che porta da anni perchè alla luce dei fatti non è più credibile .. sono sempre più convinta che preferisce una separazione piuttosto che pagare in eterno per i suoi errori ... 
scusate se delle volte scrivo cose senza senso ma sono profondamente confusa ..


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> non ho intenzione di cambiare lavoro ... mi sono fatta un paiolo allucinante x questa azienda .. tante responsabilità tante preoccupazioni e notti in bianco e adesso perchè lui ha fatto quello che sappiamo devo rinunciare a tutto? non lo trovo giusto è il mio lavoro quello che so fare .. e lo faccio con tutta me stessa, senza riserve .. se lo scorda che me ne vado .. non sarà facile vedersi tutti i giorni .. che poi anche questo è relativo abbiamo ruoli molto differenti per cui potremmo limitare gli scambi d'informazioni allo stretto necessario ..


 
bene! e così sia.

ma scoltami: parla con un legale.....


----------



## Grande82 (13 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> non ho intenzione di cambiare lavoro ... mi sono fatta un paiolo allucinante x questa azienda .. tante responsabilità tante preoccupazioni e notti in bianco e adesso perchè lui ha fatto quello che sappiamo devo rinunciare a tutto? non lo trovo giusto è il mio lavoro quello che so fare .. e lo faccio con tutta me stessa, senza riserve .. se lo scorda che me ne vado .. non sarà facile vedersi tutti i giorni .. che poi anche questo è relativo abbiamo ruoli molto differenti per cui potremmo limitare gli scambi d'informazioni allo stretto necessario ..


 Dunque, un legale saprà come consigliarti, visto che tu hai contribuito alla crescita dell'azienda te ne spetta sicuramente una parte e comunque il tuo stipendio (se già ne hai uno) non te lo toglei nessuno. Lui DEVE garantirti lo stesso tenore di vita di prima.
Detto ciò, io credo che tu dovresti COMUNQUE tutelarti, che tu decida di andare avanti e separarti oppure no. E mi domando cosa vorresti davvero che facesse.... che strisciasse? che andasse via cacciato da te ma dormisse sul portone? Aiutaci a capire chi è tradita e cosa vuole dal suo presente e dal futuro.


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> ringrazio il cielo di non essere mai rimasta incinta anche se era la cosa che desideravo di più e credevo lo volesse veramente anche lui .. ma come si fa a cercare un figlio con una donna che tradisci da 6 anni? non trovo logica in quello che ha fatto e che continua a fare ..
> forse ha ragione chi mi dice in questi giorni che con lui sono stata troppo buona .. è sempre stato molto "coccolato" .. mi sono sempre fatta in 4 tra lavoro e casa ... troppa pappa pronta ed alla fine lui se nè approfittato .. forse si è sempre fatto forte della "dipendenza" che avevo da lui ... anche in passato in molte discussioni anche se ero convinta di avere ragione alla fine ero sempre io che mi riavvicinavo a lui chiedendo anche scusa e questo mi ha fatto sembrare molto debole ai suoi occhi ... ma arrivare a questo è veramente troppo ...
> ho sempre pensato che in amore .. nei rapporti di coppia bisognasse mettere da parte quell'orgoglio che ci mantiene fissi sulle nostre posizioni perchè non c'è nulla di male nel tendere la mano verso chi si ama ed è altrettanto giusto mettersi sempre e comunque in discussione .. io l'ho fatto molte volte .. forse sempre ... e lui?
> Gielo dicevo anche ieri sera .. forse è ora di togliere quella maschera di pefezione e di onnipotenza che porta da anni perchè alla luce dei fatti non è più credibile .. sono sempre più convinta che preferisce una separazione piuttosto che pagare in eterno per i suoi errori ...
> scusate se delle volte scrivo cose senza senso ma sono profondamente confusa ..


Il fatto che lui sia così propenso a mollare tutto, a separarsi è chiaro che non lo fa per te ma per se stesso, per non doversi mettere davvero in discussione, per non rivedere di una virgola come è o come si racconta di essere...perchè come è evidentemente gli piace, perchè è profondamente egoista, perchè probabilmente mente anche e soprattutto a se stesso, perchè mente anche su come considera il vostro rapporto, perchè tu...tu vieni dopo. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





La mancata gravidanza è stato determinato a chi dei due è imputabile? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Hai parlato della morte di un suo fratello....quando è avvenuta? Hai notato cambiamenti in lui da quel momento in poi?


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Novembre 2008)

*Attenzione...*



Grande82 ha detto:


> Dunque, un legale saprà come consigliarti, visto che tu hai contribuito alla crescita dell'azienda te ne spetta sicuramente una parte e *comunque il tuo stipendio (se già ne hai uno) non te lo toglei nessuno. Lui DEVE garantirti lo stesso tenore di vita di prima.*
> Detto ciò, io credo che tu dovresti COMUNQUE tutelarti, che tu decida di andare avanti e separarti oppure no. E mi domando cosa vorresti davvero che facesse.... che strisciasse? che andasse via cacciato da te ma dormisse sul portone? Aiutaci a capire chi è tradita e cosa vuole dal suo presente e dal futuro.


Per esser estremamente pratici quanto sottolineato non è così immediato e consequenziale, visto che, da quel che si è capito, lui segue la parte commerciale, quindi se, in vista della separazione, limitasse l'attività potrebbe far calare gli utili e poter dimostrare che la ditta non regge e portarla alla chiusura...salvo poi trovare il modo di lavorare senza far figurare più di tanto utili o addirittura in nero (dipende molto dal settore in cui operano)...


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Novembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Per esser estremamente pratici quanto sottolineato non è così immediato e consequenziale, visto che, da quel che si è capito, lui segue la parte commerciale, quindi se, in vista della separazione, limitasse l'attività potrebbe far calare gli utili e poter dimostrare che la ditta non regge e portarla alla chiusura...salvo poi trovare il modo di lavorare senza far figurare più di tanto utili o addirittura in nero (dipende molto dal settore in cui operano)...


 
proprio per questo motivo le ho paventato l'ipotesi di cambiare lavoro.


----------



## Old t r a d i t a (13 Novembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Il fatto che lui sia così propenso a mollare tutto, a separarsi è chiaro che non lo fa per te ma per se stesso, per non doversi mettere davvero in discussione, per non rivedere di una virgola come è o come si racconta di essere...perchè come è evidentemente gli piace, perchè è profondamente egoista, perchè probabilmente mente anche e soprattutto a se stesso, perchè mente anche su come considera il vostro rapporto, perchè tu...tu vieni dopo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Abbiamo iniziato a cercare un figlio credo più o meno nel periodo che è nata la loro storia non me lo ricordo di preciso perchè mi sembra di cercarlo da sempre .. abbiamo fatto 1000 visite alla fine è emerso che la sua "truppa" è parecchio rimbambita .. quest'anno ci eravamo rivolti ad un centro per la fecondazione assisitita e la dottoressa ci aveva proposto una IUI però dopo l'esame del liquido seminale la % di spermatozoi con forme normali era troppo bassa .. per cui l'andrologo gli ha dato una cura da fare e dopo quella avrebbe dovuto ripetere l'esame e vedere se era fattibile ... ma non ci siamo arrivati a questo ...

Suo fratello è morto nel 2001 .. aveva 23 anni .. è nato con un problema al cuore .. tra alti e bassi ha condotto una vita normale .. ma l'ultima operazione che avrebbe dovuto essere risolutiva si è conclusa in disgrazia .. l'operazione è andata bene ma ha preso un'infezione nei 33 giorni di terapia intensiva che gli è stata fatale ..
dopo la morte del fratello si è molto "incattivito" .. era molto arrabbiato con la vita e ha sempre vissuto con un fortissimo senso di impotenza .. per lui è come se l'avesse lasciato morire senza far niente ma niente si poteva fare purtroppo ... logico che questa tragica perdita l'abbia segnato ..
Purtroppo le disgrazie non finiscono qui perchè dopo poco a sua mamma viene diagnosticato un tumore al seno .. operata più volte .. poi un tumore alle ossa .. radiazioni e chemio ... infine al cervello che tra strazianti sofferenze se la porta via l'anno scorso ..
lui era molto legato alla mamma .. parlavano tanto era la sua confidente per eccellenza e lei una donna veramente straordinaria ... 
dopo la sua morte è diventato ancora più "rabbioso" lei riusciva in un certo senso a tirar fuori il buono che c'è in lui ...
è sicuramente una persona che nella vita ha sofferto molto .. e io con lui perchè anche se non erano i miei familiari erano persone alle quali ero molto legata e a cui volevo molto bene .. e poi veder soffrire così l'uomo che ami è veramente straziante ma questo dolore credevo ci avesse in un certo senso uniti di più in fondo è nella "cattiva sorte" che emerge il vero legame che c'è tra due persone .. o x lo meno pensavo fosse così ..


----------



## Old t r a d i t a (13 Novembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Per esser estremamente pratici quanto sottolineato non è così immediato e consequenziale, visto che, da quel che si è capito, lui segue la parte commerciale, quindi se, in vista della separazione, limitasse l'attività potrebbe far calare gli utili e poter dimostrare che la ditta non regge e portarla alla chiusura...salvo poi trovare il modo di lavorare senza far figurare più di tanto utili o addirittura in nero (dipende molto dal settore in cui operano)...


 
la trovo un'ipotesi irreale perchè comunque ci sono diversi dipendenti a cui deve render conto e ha sempre avuto, sotto questo punto di vista, un senso del dovere molto forte . .. in tutto questo immenso casino penso che l'unica certezza che ha sia l'azienda .. chiudere e riaprire lo potrebbe fare certo ma perderebbe molta "credibilità" agli occhi dei clienti .. 
e poi .. sarò per l'ennesima volta ingenua ma perchè dovrebbe fare tutto ciò . io cos'ho fatto di male? trascinerebbe anche me nel fango a che pro? mi tradisci x 6 anni e poi mi vuoi pure rovinare??


----------



## Old belledejour (13 Novembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Per esser estremamente pratici quanto sottolineato non è così immediato e consequenziale, visto che, da quel che si è capito, lui segue la parte commerciale, quindi se, in vista della separazione, limitasse l'attività potrebbe far calare gli utili e poter dimostrare che la ditta non regge e portarla alla chiusura...salvo poi trovare il modo di lavorare senza far figurare più di tanto utili o addirittura in nero (dipende molto dal settore in cui operano)...



Se lei con il suo legale riescono a dimostrare il tradimento può avere anche un risarcimento?


----------



## Old t r a d i t a (13 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Dunque, un legale saprà come consigliarti, visto che tu hai contribuito alla crescita dell'azienda te ne spetta sicuramente una parte e comunque il tuo stipendio (se già ne hai uno) non te lo toglei nessuno. Lui DEVE garantirti lo stesso tenore di vita di prima.
> Detto ciò, io credo che tu dovresti COMUNQUE tutelarti, che tu decida di andare avanti e separarti oppure no. E mi domando cosa vorresti davvero che facesse.... che strisciasse? che andasse via cacciato da te ma dormisse sul portone? Aiutaci a capire chi è tradita e cosa vuole dal suo presente e dal futuro.


non lo so cosa voglio .. 

sicuramente vorrei capire perchè è successo tutto questo cosa l'ha spinto tra le braccia di lei .. non accetto le sue stupide giustificazioni .. vorrei che fosse SINCERO con me .. che mi raccontasse tutto ogni emozione ogni sentimento senza riserve .. ma siamo già fermi qui perchè lui non è per niente intenzionato a farlo ..
si mette sulla difensiva mi attacca .. per lui aver amesso l'errore ed avermi chiesto scusa è più che sufficiente .. e poi errore .. non lo so mica se per lui è stato un errore o lo è solo perchè è stato scoperto .. gli avrà lasciato qualcosa la storia con quella .. nel bene o nel male .. ma 6 anni sono tanti avrai pur qualcosa da dire .. 

alla fine sembra che lui sia il buon samaritano di turno che si sacrificava ad avere rapporti con lei per risparmiarmi tutto questo .. e si incazza pure perchè non gli credo!!!

poi vorrei tempo per rimettere insieme i pezzi per leccarmi le ferite per piangermi addosso senza che lui mi faccia sentire in colpa ... devo trovare un modo per elaborare il tutto per farmene in un certo senso una ragione e soprattutto per convincermi che non meritavo questo e che non ho sbagliato in niente perchè a oggi, a momenti, tendo a colpevolizzarmi .. a chiedermi cosa gli ho fatto mancare .. di cosa non mi sono accorta .. 
lui dice che non gli è mancato niente .. che aveva tutto e se lè bruciato .. che è stato un p i r l a ...  mah ..


----------



## Grande82 (13 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> non lo so cosa voglio ..
> 
> sicuramente vorrei capire perchè è successo tutto questo cosa l'ha spinto tra le braccia di lei .. non accetto le sue stupide giustificazioni .. vorrei che fosse SINCERO con me .. che mi raccontasse tutto ogni emozione ogni sentimento senza riserve .. ma siamo già fermi qui perchè lui non è per niente intenzionato a farlo ..
> si mette sulla difensiva mi attacca .. per lui aver amesso l'errore ed avermi chiesto scusa è più che sufficiente .. e poi errore .. non lo so mica se per lui è stato un errore o lo è solo perchè è stato scoperto .. gli avrà lasciato qualcosa la storia con quella .. nel bene o nel male .. ma 6 anni sono tanti avrai pur qualcosa da dire ..
> ...


 sarebbe saggio ricordare che come ha avuto bisogno di uno spicologo per capire perchè non riusciva a far l'amore con te, così forse potrebbe servire un aiuto esterno per capire le sue ragioni in questo tradimento.
Certo è che mettendo in fila tutto ha perso un fratello, visto la madre malata e deciso di avere un figlio senza riuscirci tutto insieme e a pochi passi dal tradimento iniziale. Forse c'è una connessione...


----------



## Old t r a d i t a (13 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> sarebbe saggio ricordare che come ha avuto bisogno di uno spicologo per capire perchè non riusciva a far l'amore con te, così forse potrebbe servire un aiuto esterno per capire le sue ragioni in questo tradimento.
> Certo è che mettendo in fila tutto ha perso un fratello, visto la madre malata e deciso di avere un figlio senza riuscirci tutto insieme e a pochi passi dal tradimento iniziale. Forse c'è una connessione...


 
che tipo di connessione secondo te ...


----------



## Old sperella (13 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> non lo so cosa voglio ..
> 
> sicuramente vorrei capire perchè è successo tutto questo cosa l'ha spinto tra le braccia di lei .. non accetto le sue stupide giustificazioni .. *vorrei che fosse SINCERO con me *.. che mi raccontasse tutto ogni emozione ogni sentimento senza riserve .. ma siamo già fermi qui perchè lui non è per niente intenzionato a farlo ..
> *si mette sulla difensiva mi attacca .*. per lui aver amesso l'errore ed avermi chiesto scusa è più che sufficiente .. e poi errore .. non lo so mica se per lui è stato un errore o lo è solo perchè è stato scoperto .. gli avrà lasciato qualcosa la storia con quella .. nel bene o nel male .. ma 6 anni sono tanti avrai pur qualcosa da dire ..
> ...


Io non so fino a che punto riusciresti a credergli anche se fosse sincero ... 
Ti attacca perchè non vuol essere attacato lui ....
Perchè riesce comunque a farti sentire in colpa se piangi per ciò che lui ha fatto ? Chieditelo Tradita ...


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> Abbiamo iniziato a cercare un figlio credo più o meno nel periodo che è nata la loro storia non me lo ricordo di preciso perchè mi sembra di cercarlo da sempre .. abbiamo fatto 1000 visite alla fine è emerso che la sua "truppa" è parecchio rimbambita .. quest'anno ci eravamo rivolti ad un centro per la fecondazione assisitita e la dottoressa ci aveva proposto una IUI però dopo l'esame del liquido seminale la % di spermatozoi con forme normali era troppo bassa .. per cui l'andrologo gli ha dato una cura da fare e dopo quella avrebbe dovuto ripetere l'esame e vedere se era fattibile ... ma non ci siamo arrivati a questo ...
> 
> Suo fratello è morto nel 2001 .. aveva 23 anni .. è nato con un problema al cuore .. tra alti e bassi ha condotto una vita normale .. ma l'ultima operazione che avrebbe dovuto essere risolutiva si è conclusa in disgrazia .. l'operazione è andata bene ma ha preso un'infezione nei 33 giorni di terapia intensiva che gli è stata fatale ..
> dopo la morte del fratello si è molto "incattivito" .. era molto arrabbiato con la vita e ha sempre vissuto con un fortissimo senso di impotenza .. per lui è come se l'avesse lasciato morire senza far niente ma niente si poteva fare purtroppo ... logico che questa tragica perdita l'abbia segnato ..
> ...


Quindi poco dopo la morte del fratello è iniziata la sua storia extraconiugale...

Potrebbe esser un modo più o meno inconscio di voler allontanare da sè chi lo amava (TU)?

Poi la madre...

E quel suo "incattivirsi" ...

E' probabilmente con la vita che ce l'ha, e potrebbe aver assunto un attegiamento di "scadenza a breve" nei rapporti con le persone che ama e che lo amano...da lì forse anche il vedere come ineluttabile la fine del vostro rapporto e la volontà di un taglio netto per non prolungare di nuovo la sofferenza, quel non combattere perchè... tanto è inutile...
E la volontà di pensare solo a se stesso, di vivere il momento e quello che viene senza chiedersi se è giusto o sbagliato specie in rapporto ad altri...

Mi sembra inoltre di capire che non era così la persona che hai sposato, che chi hai davanti oggi sia uno profondamente diverso da quello di cui ti sei innamorata... che è sempre comunque quello che si scopre con un tradimento, ma che nel caso specifico era già cambiato profondamente negli ultimi dieci anni...

Quello che devi chiederti è se ritieni che scavando a fondo in lui, anche facendoti aiutare da un professionista, si può recuperare quello che era, in primisi per lui e di conseguenza in rapporto a te....o se sei troppo delusa per averti tagliato fuori così  già da tempo dalla sua vita....


----------



## Old sperella (13 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> sarebbe saggio ricordare che come ha avuto bisogno di uno spicologo per capire perchè non riusciva a far l'amore con te, così forse potrebbe servire un aiuto esterno per capire le sue ragioni in questo tradimento.
> Certo è che mettendo in fila tutto ha perso un fratello, visto la madre malata e deciso di avere un figlio senza riuscirci tutto insieme e a pochi passi dal tradimento iniziale. *Forse c'è una connessione...*


Eh già anche secondo me c'è una connessione ( capitò similarmente a me ) . Ma in questo momento Tradita può davvero mettersi nei suoi panni e cercare le sue ( di lui ) motivazioni ? Secondo me no anche alla luce di quanto ha appena scritto .


----------



## Grande82 (13 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> che tipo di connessione secondo te ...


 santo cielo, non posso fare ipotesi, non conosco lui, non so la dinamica dei fatti, non sono una professionista...... convincilo ad andare in terapia, magari andateci insieme, non è detto che tu DEBBA chiudere il matirmonio, ma se intendi dargli una chance devi da un verso andare dall'avvocato e dall'altro forse tentarle tutte per capire cos'è accaduto e per perdonare, se vuoi e puoi, o per chiudere definitivamente in pace.....


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Se lei con il suo legale riescono a dimostrare il tradimento può avere anche un risarcimento?


No, se non vi è stato pubblico scandalo e se non ha "infangato" il buon nome della consorte e ne ha leso l'onorabilità con ostentazione del rapporto clandestino (sembra retrogrado ma l'ordinamento italiano pur se cambiato parecchio negli ultimi anni ha ancora parecchi retaggi legati all'onore!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 :nuke


----------



## Old dolcenera (13 Novembre 2008)

Io ci vedo ancora più nero... secondo me lui ha finto di aver bisogno dell'aiuto delle psicologo per "rassicurarla" sul fatto che si stava impegnando per risollevare i suoi problemi di coppia, c'è andato ma senza convinzione, in realtà era una copertura per non far venire fuori la sua doppia vita.


----------



## Old t r a d i t a (13 Novembre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> Io non so fino a che punto riusciresti a credergli anche se fosse sincero ...
> Ti attacca perchè non vuol essere attacato lui ....
> Perchè riesce comunque a farti sentire in colpa se piangi per ciò che lui ha fatto ? Chieditelo Tradita ...


 
piango per come ha ridotto me .. la mia vita .. per il rapporto "importante" che credevo ci fosse tra di noi .. cavoli 6 anni di vita parallela .. piano piano riemergono tutte le situazioni in cui lo credevo in un posto e poi mi rendo conto che mi prendeva in giro ... tipo la domenica tardo pomeriggio che eravamo sempre insieme .. usciva con  la scusa di andare al cimitero o a comperare le sigarette ed invece si vedeva con lei x una sveltina ... bruciano parecchio queste cose ...
piango per la rabbia e la profonda delusione .. penso sia comprensibile ..


----------



## Old sperella (13 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> piango per come ha ridotto me .. la mia vita .. per il rapporto "importante" che credevo ci fosse tra di noi .. cavoli 6 anni di vita parallela .. piano piano riemergono tutte le situazioni in cui lo credevo in un posto e poi mi rendo conto che mi prendeva in giro ... tipo la domenica tardo pomeriggio che eravamo sempre insieme .. usciva con  la scusa di andare al cimitero o a comperare le sigarette ed invece si vedeva con lei x una sveltina ... bruciano parecchio queste cose ...
> piango per la rabbia e la profonda delusione .. penso sia comprensibile ..


Il tuo dolore è comprensibilissimo , ti sono crollate tutte le certezze che avevi riposto in lui , sogni , speranze e un progetto di vita .
Ciò che non ti fa bene è che lui riesca a colpevolizzarti nel momento in cui piangi .


----------



## Old t r a d i t a (13 Novembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Quindi poco dopo la morte del fratello è iniziata la sua storia extraconiugale...
> 
> Potrebbe esser un modo più o meno inconscio di voler allontanare da sè chi lo amava (TU)?
> 
> ...


la loro storia è iniziata nel 2003 ... quindi 2 anni dopo la morte del fratello .. 
sicuramente è arrabbiatissimo con la vita però mi ha sempre detto che l'unica cosa bella .. tutto quello che gli rimanevo ero io ... perchè allontanare l'unica persona che ti è sempre e comunque rimasta accanto?
infatti ha sempre avuto molte "attezioni" verso di me .. sempre preoccupato che stessi bene .. 2 anni fa ho subito un'operazione importante .. no mi ha mai lasciato sola notte e giorno mi è stato accanto  .. forse per senso di colpa? .. 

sicuramente è un'uomo diverso .. le sofferenze alle quali la vita ti costringe ti cambiano per forza .. ne abbiamo parlato tanto ma questo non giustifica comunque un tradimento così profondo e così prolungato nel tempo ..


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> piango per come ha ridotto me .. la mia vita .. per il rapporto "importante" che credevo ci fosse tra di noi .. cavoli 6 anni di vita parallela .. *piano piano riemergono tutte le situazioni in cui lo credevo in un posto e poi mi rendo conto che mi prendeva in giro* ... tipo la domenica tardo pomeriggio che eravamo sempre insieme .. usciva con la scusa di andare al cimitero o a comperare le sigarette ed invece si vedeva con lei x una sveltina ... bruciano parecchio queste cose ...
> piango per la rabbia e la profonda delusione .. penso sia comprensibile ..


Quello è il corollario al tradimento, non vi è tradimento senza inganno, non ti focalizzare sui dettagli...saranno uno peggio dell'altro...ma guarda al fatto in sè...e a cosa ha smosso in te e, se vuoi, ai motivi reali che possono averlo indotto lui a compierlo, come quelli che ipotizzavo nell'altro post...


----------



## Old t r a d i t a (13 Novembre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> Il tuo dolore è comprensibilissimo , ti sono crollate tutte le certezze che avevi riposto in lui , sogni , speranze e un progetto di vita .
> Ciò che non ti fa bene è che lui riesca a colpevolizzarti nel momento in cui piangi .


 
ieri sera mi ha detto che lui reagisce così, sbagliando, perchè non sopporta di vedermi stare male .. sapendo che la colpa è sua e che non può far niente ... 

quello che mi manda letteralmente in bestia è il suo non prendersi la minima responsabilità ... 
_ se mi attacca è perchè io sto male e la cosa lo fa impazzire
_ se la trombava e lo faceva per me per non farmi soffrire e poi era lei che lo cercava e lo provocava 
_ non parla perchè tanto io non gli credo
_ non fa niente perchè tanto qualsiasi cosa faccia a me non va bene

ma è sempre colpa degli altri???  ho sposato un buon samaritano e non me ne sono mai accorta ???


----------



## Old sperella (13 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> ieri sera mi ha detto che lui reagisce così, sbagliando, perchè non sopporta di vedermi stare male .. sapendo che la colpa è sua e che non può far niente ...
> 
> quello che mi manda letteralmente in bestia è il suo non prendersi la minima responsabilità ...
> _ se mi attacca è perchè io sto male e la cosa lo fa impazzire
> ...


Si arrampica sugli specchi , come hai ben scritto non riesce ad assumersi ancora la responsabilità di ciò che ha fatto .
Continua a raccontarti balle perchè probabilmente cerca di ridurre il danno , se così possiamo dire , senza rendersi conto che non ha modo di ridurlo , non in questi termini almeno  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Novembre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> Si arrampica sugli specchi , come hai ben scritto non riesce ad assumersi ancora la responsabilità di ciò che ha fatto .
> Continua a raccontarti balle perchè probabilmente *cerca di ridurre il danno* , se così possiamo dire , senza rendersi conto che non ha modo di ridurlo , non in questi termini almeno
> 
> 
> ...


Anzi, lo aggrava... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





L'unica è convincerlo a parlarne da adulto, voglia o non voglia...

Chiede cosa può fare?
 Intanto si metta seduto con te e affronti la cosa senza più balle (ricordargliene due o tre così la smette anche con il "tanto non mi credi") e si dica disponibile a un lavoro insieme per andare alla radice della sua ambìvalenza e del suo esser così falso...anche a farsi aiutare da un consulente sia insieme che separatamente...e che questo lo si faccia stando lontani, non sotto lo stesso tetto...sempre che TU voglia trovar il bandolo della matassa o che TU non decida che non varrebbe più la pena perchè è troppo il male che ti ha fatto...

Posso farti una domanda indiscreta?

Hai più fatto l'amore con lui o ne hai avuto almeno voglia? Lui si è avvicinato con quelle intenzioni dalla scoperta?


----------



## Old belledejour (13 Novembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> No, se non vi è stato pubblico scandalo e se non ha "infangato" il buon nome della consorte e ne ha leso l'onorabilità con ostentazione del rapporto clandestino (sembra retrogrado ma l'ordinamento italiano pur se cambiato parecchio negli ultimi anni ha ancora parecchi retaggi legati all'onore!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mmmm  e se lei andasse da uno pschiatra che afferma la gravità del tradimento del marito? Depressione es.
E poi loro lavorano insieme un avvocato non potrebbe buttarla sul mobbing? ( non ricordo di quale tipo, ma c'è )


----------



## Grande82 (13 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> mmmm  e se lei andasse da uno pschiatra che afferma la gravità del tradimento del marito? Depressione es.
> E poi loro lavorano insieme un avvocato non potrebbe buttarla sul mobbing? ( non ricordo di quale tipo, ma c'è )


mi sa di truffa.... perchè dovrebbe farlo?
Lei ha contribuito alla società e il giudice immagino glielo riconoscerà! E poi il resto sarà da vedere......


----------



## Old mirtilla (13 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> no non cambierebbe niente ... ma la cosa assurda è che lui questi 6 anni me li ha riassunti così " tu sei tutto quello che un uomo potrebbe desiderare e non ho mai smesso di amarti .. lei mi ha sedotto ed io come un pirla ci sono cascato .. mi sentivo terribilmente in colpa nei tuoi confronti era tutto uno sbaglio con lei e lo sapevo ma avevo troppa paura che ti venisse a raccontare tutto ed allora qualche volta rispondevo alle sue chiamate per tenerla tranquilla" .. così credo offenda la mia intelligenza .. ammettesse almeno che le piaceva stare con lei .. trombarsela .. ed invece mi dice che non gli piaceva affatto ..


 
maròòòòò, che dejavu!!!


----------



## Old belledejour (13 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> mi sa di truffa.... perchè dovrebbe farlo?
> Lei ha contribuito alla società e il giudice immagino glielo riconoscerà! E poi il resto sarà da vedere......



Infatti sto chiedendo perchè di divorzi so poco e niente.
So soltanto che io lo metterei in ginocchio fino alla fine.


----------



## Old t r a d i t a (13 Novembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Anzi, lo aggrava...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no non abbiamo più fatto l'amore dalla scoperta .. la voglia da parte mia c'è stata .. c'è ..  ma solo "fisica" solo puro desiderio di sesso e lui no non si è minimamente avvicinato .. il massimo è stato chiedermi un abbraccio mi sembra domenica che gli ho negato dicendo che sarebbe stato un contatto molto falso e per niente voluto ..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Novembre 2008)

*tradita*

La tua storia è tanto simile alla mia da farmi pensare che tu abbia rielaborato i miei scritti!
E perfino le reazioni di mio marito sono state simili ed ha usato anche frasi e termini identici  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Io ho reagito subito d'impulso e l'ho buttato fuori e lui non ha sollevato grandi obiezioni.
Ho passato i tuoi stessi tormenti e dubbi.
Lo sconcerto di trovarsi accanto uno sconosciuto mi ha portato a "psicanalizzarlo" per mesi e a trovare un senso nella sua storia e nei suoi lutti.
Tutto questo scavare è stato necessario a me "per farmene una ragione", per rielaborare un lutto molteplice: della mia vita, del rapporto che avevo creduto di vivere, dell'uomo che credevo di avere avuto accanto e che si è rivelato totalmente diverso (immaturo, stupido e amorale) da quel che credevo di conoscere, del padre dei miei figli, ...
Dopo tutto questo lavoro e rielaborazione e sforzo sovrumano di comprensione non è stato possibile iniziare a ricostruire nulla perché gli alibi che si era trovato e le sue colpe che, quando sono state rivelate, c'erano tra noi non lo rendevano possibile.
Capisco che ora anche tu abbia bisogno di fare il tuo percorso, ma credo che non sarà possibile nulla.
Tu stai cercando da lui quello che io chiamo "il miracolo" (citazione da "Casa di bambola" di Ibsen) che ti provi che nonostante tutto ti ama, ti vuole bene e che tutto è dipeso da altro, ma ora può liberarsi da quella specie di incantesimo che l'ha reso diverso ...ma il miracolo non può accadere perché lui non ha subito nessun incantesimo: lui è così.
Lui è come lo vedi ora per la prima volta! E' inutile che tu ti affanni per ricomporre, in realtà rimuovere, quegli anni di doppia vita e di menzogne perché, vedrai, ogni giorno ricorderai cose, frasi, momenti, che comprendi ora come menzogne e cattiverie.
Sei fortunata tradita: sei giovane e ...la tua vita cambierà in meglio e avrai i figli che desideri da un uomo vero che incontrerai.
Vai da un avvocato al più presto.
Telefona domani e prendi l'appuntamento.
Se sei di MI contattami in privato.


----------



## Old t r a d i t a (13 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La tua storia è tanto simile alla mia da farmi pensare che tu abbia rielaborato i miei scritti!
> E perfino le reazioni di mio marito sono state simili ed ha usato anche frasi e termini identici
> 
> 
> ...


 
non li ho letti i tuoi scritti ... forse i traditori un pò si assomigliano tutti ... non lo so ... 

ho smesso di credere ai miracoli .. forse è difficile da capire ma vorrei ..passami il termine .. provarle tutte .. per non aver nessun tipo di rimpianto .. per non dovermi pentire d'aver agito d'impulso sotto il peso della rabbia e della delusione .. 
nel fondo del mio cuore vedo improbabile una vita insieme ancora felice .. voglio arrivare a vederla impossibile se così è ... 
forse sto sbagliando tutto ed anche alla luce della tua esperienza sbatterlo fuori di casa e salvaguardare i miei interessi è l'unica cosa sensata che posso fare ... 
credo che solo il tempo  mi darà la forza che ora proprio manca ..


----------



## Grande82 (13 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> non li ho letti i tuoi scritti ... forse i traditori un pò si assomigliano tutti ... non lo so ...
> 
> ho smesso di credere ai miracoli .. forse è difficile da capire ma vorrei ..passami il termine .. provarle tutte .. per non aver nessun tipo di rimpianto .. per non dovermi pentire d'aver agito d'impulso sotto il peso della rabbia e della delusione ..
> nel fondo del mio cuore vedo improbabile una vita insieme ancora felice .. voglio arrivare a vederla impossibile se così è ...
> ...


il tempo passa. E se oggi a 32 anni ti senti grande... pensa fra 2, 3, 5anni!! 
Questa storia potrebbe trascinarsi a lungo, lui si è fatto i suoi porci comodi, se anche tu vuoi dare una possibilità al matrimonio, fallo tutelandoti e chiamando subito un avvocato e perchè no, pure guardandoti intorno! Attenta che quest' uomo non diventi anche la tua rovina oltre che la sua propria!


----------



## Bruja (13 Novembre 2008)

*tradita*

Consigli te ne sono stati dati tanti e molto ragionevoli, perà capisco che come tutti, anche tu hai la convinzione lecita che la tua storia é diversa, é la tua ed alla tua situazione deve riferirsi.
Una sola raccomandazione, ché di esperienze altrui non sempre possiamo, o vogliamo servirci. 
La tua vita é davvero nelle tue mani, la puoi reinvestire da subito o trascorrerne ancora un po' per capacitarti e programmare le tue scelte, ma non attendere troppo, infine lui é un episodio della tua vita, sgravedole, deludente e che disillude, ma sostanzailmente é già il tuo passato, tutto il resto deve venire... rendi tu possibile che avvenga al più presto.
Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Novembre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Consigli te ne sono stati dati tanti e molto ragionevoli, perà capisco che come tutti, anche tu hai la convinzione lecita che la tua storia é diversa, é la tua ed alla tua situazione deve riferirsi.
> Una sola raccomandazione, ché di esperienze altrui non sempre possiamo, o vogliamo servirci.
> La tua vita é davvero nelle tue mani, la puoi reinvestire da subito o trascorrerne ancora un po' per capacitarti e programmare le tue scelte, ma non attendere troppo, infine lui *é un episodio della tua vita, sgravedole, deludente e che disillude, ma sostanzailmente é già il tuo passato*, tutto il resto deve venire... rendi tu possibile che avvenga al più presto.
> Bruja


Beh, non si può parlare a mio avviso di espisodio quando rappresenta un terzo della tua vita!

Tradita mi sembra ancora nella fase in cui i sentimenti son molto confusi, in cui alterna la voglia di scappare dallo squallore in cui si è trovata coinvolta suo malgrado e la voglia di vedere se c'è ancora qualcosa di salvabile, di recuperabile...

E' ancora troppo presto...è già tanto se riesce a stare così calma nell'esaminare certe dinamiche....deve fare sue alcune considerazioni, perchè per ora son solo parole, impressioni di altri che le consentono lo sfogo, ma non di entrarvi dentro appieno...deve ancora sedimentare il tutto, ora c'è ancora troppa polvere, troppa "fumana" in giro...


----------



## Mari' (13 Novembre 2008)

*Calcolando*

6anni sono 2190 giorni ... escludendo l'anno bisestile  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  mi pare un po difficile dimenticare


----------



## Old belledejour (13 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> 6anni sono 2190 giorni ... escludendo l'anno bisestile
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Infatti l'ho detto tante volte in questo 3d, a calci va cacciato fuori. Perchè già il tradimento parla da se, ma vogliamo mettere che lui l'ha tradita con una che conosce? Con una che ha cenato al suo stesso tavolo e ha finto? Ma ci rendiamo conto di che gente stiamo parlando? 
Per me è l'umiliazione il danno più grave, per questo i calci ci vogliono!!!


----------



## Mari' (13 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Infatti l'ho detto tante volte in questo 3d, a calci va cacciato fuori. Perchè già il tradimento parla da se, ma vogliamo mettere che lui l'ha tradita con una che conosce? Con una che ha cenato al suo stesso tavolo e ha finto? Ma ci rendiamo conto di che gente stiamo parlando?
> Per me è l'umiliazione il danno più grave, per questo i calci ci vogliono!!!


Era una vera e propria ralazione pari-matrimoniale  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  lei poi (l'amante) ... non dico niente


----------



## Old giobbe (13 Novembre 2008)

*Tradita*

Secondo me se tuo marito è veramente pentito o se si pentirà in futuro, ci sono ancora margini per ricucire nonostante i 6 anni di tradimento.
Forse ritornerete insieme tra qualche anno.
In questo momento devi stare sola, "digerire" questa cosa tremenda che ti è capitata. Potresti fare 15 giorni di vacanza.
Non cedere alle pressioni di tuo marito: prenditi tutto il tempo che ti serve per riflettere e metabolizzare.


----------



## Mari' (13 Novembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Secondo me se tuo marito è veramente pentito o se si pentirà in futuro, ci sono ancora margini per ricucire nonostante i 6 anni di tradimento.
> Forse ritornerete insieme tra qualche anno.
> In questo momento devi stare sola, "digerire" questa cosa tremenda che ti è capitata. Potresti fare 15 giorni di vacanza.
> Non cedere alle pressioni di tuo marito: prenditi tutto il tempo che ti serve per riflettere e metabolizzare.


Se se Giobbe ... se se.


----------



## Old belledejour (13 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Era una vera e propria ralazione pari-matrimoniale
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Infatti!!! Lui e lei sono sullo stesso piano.
Sul marito dell'amante poi non mi pronuncio. E' il piu' ridicolo di tutti. Per la serie " manco le corna ti svegliano".


----------



## Old belledejour (13 Novembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Secondo me se tuo marito è veramente pentito o se si pentirà in futuro, ci sono ancora margini per ricucire nonostante i 6 anni di tradimento.
> Forse ritornerete insieme tra qualche anno.
> In questo momento devi stare sola, "digerire" questa cosa tremenda che ti è capitata. Potresti fare 15 giorni di vacanza.
> Non cedere alle pressioni di tuo marito: prenditi tutto il tempo che ti serve per riflettere e metabolizzare.



Macchè pentitoooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Questo non lo sarà maiiii!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old sperella (13 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Infatti!!! Lui e lei sono sullo stesso piano.
> Sul marito dell'amante poi non mi pronuncio. E' il piu' ridicolo di tutti. Per la serie " manco le corna ti svegliano".


e perchè dovrebbe ? secondo te lui pure non tradisce ? secondo me sì , e non si scompone minimanente , si tiene assicurato casa , panni puliti e pure pranzi e cene


----------



## Old belledejour (13 Novembre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> e perchè dovrebbe ? secondo te lui pure non tradisce ? secondo me sì , e non si scompone minimanente , si tiene assicurato casa , panni puliti e pure pranzi e cene


Mah!!!! Non lo so. Potrebbe essere un opzione. Ma spesso chi tradisce è molto orgoglioso, e poi un uomo certe cose non le digerisce proprio. Almeno la faccia sarebbe andata a spaccargliela ed invece..." la colpa è di lui che s'è preso gioco di questa povera bimba" ( la bimba quanti anni ha? 40?)


----------



## Old belledejour (13 Novembre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> Pentito  mi sembra veramente una parola grossa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Un domani si lo sarà. Quando avrà bisogno di assistenza, e una moglie gli faceva comodo. Alias verso i suoi 75 anni.


----------



## Old sperella (13 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Mah!!!! Non lo so. Potrebbe essere un opzione. Ma spesso chi tradisce è molto orgoglioso, e poi un uomo certe cose non le digerisce proprio. Almeno la faccia sarebbe andata a spaccargliela ed invece..." la colpa è di lui che s'è preso gioco di questa povera bimba" ( la bimba quanti anni ha? 40?)


Dipende dall'uomo ...questo è un omino , altrimenti avrebbe avuto _almeno _l'impulso di ******izzare la tipa .


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Novembre 2008)

Ho spostato i post non strettamente attinenti sempre qui nel confessionale sotto "Amanti e impegno"


----------



## Old t r a d i t a (14 Novembre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> Dipende dall'uomo ...questo è un omino , altrimenti avrebbe avuto _almeno _l'impulso di ******izzare la tipa .


 
Il marito di lei è un personaggio alquanto strano ... sicuramente innamorato perso della moglie perchè credo le perdonerebbe qualsiasi cosa .. farci l'amore dopo 3 giorni dal fattaccio la dice lunga ...

Ho parlato diverso tempo con lui e mi ha detto che in questi anni ha sempre avuto il sospetto che tra di loro ci fosse qualcosa e a tratti molto più di semplici sospetti .. gli ho chiesto più volte perchè non è mai venuto a dirmelo ma ha sempre sostenuto che l'avrei preso per pazzo ... e poi in un certo senso non era "affar suo" lui pensa per la sua di famiglia...
infatti quando ha scoperto tutto è andato da mio marito a chiedergli perchè gli avesse fatto una cosa del genere .. insomma x affrontarlo .. ma gli ha anche detto che a me non avrebbe mai detto niente perchè una famiglia rovinata bastava ..... ???? .....

per chi lo chiedeva il loro bimbo ha 2 anni ..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> Il marito di lei è un personaggio alquanto strano ... sicuramente innamorato perso della moglie perchè credo le perdonerebbe qualsiasi cosa .. farci l'amore dopo 3 giorni dal fattaccio la dice lunga ...
> 
> Ho parlato diverso tempo con lui e mi ha detto che in questi anni ha sempre avuto il sospetto che tra di loro ci fosse qualcosa e a tratti molto più di semplici sospetti .. gli ho chiesto più volte perchè non è mai venuto a dirmelo ma ha sempre sostenuto che l'avrei preso per pazzo ... e poi in un certo senso non era "affar suo" lui pensa per la sua di famiglia...
> infatti quando ha scoperto tutto è andato da mio marito a chiedergli perchè gli avesse fatto una cosa del genere .. insomma x affrontarlo .. ma gli ha anche detto che a me non avrebbe mai detto niente perchè una famiglia rovinata bastava ..... ???? .....
> ...


Mah ognuno ha le sue ragioni, conscie, inconscie, perverse, interessate ...che non ti riguardano.
Tu concentrati su di te e pensa a toglierti da questa situazione vischiosa.


----------



## luigi.codone (14 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> Il marito di lei è un personaggio alquanto strano ... sicuramente innamorato perso della moglie perchè credo le perdonerebbe qualsiasi cosa .. farci l'amore dopo 3 giorni dal fattaccio la dice lunga ...
> 
> Ho parlato diverso tempo con lui e mi ha detto che in questi anni ha sempre avuto il sospetto che tra di loro ci fosse qualcosa e a tratti molto più di semplici sospetti .. gli ho chiesto più volte perchè non è mai venuto a dirmelo ma ha sempre sostenuto che l'avrei preso per pazzo ... e poi in un certo senso non era "affar suo" lui pensa per la sua di famiglia...
> infatti quando ha scoperto tutto è andato da mio marito a chiedergli perchè gli avesse fatto una cosa del genere .. insomma x affrontarlo .. ma gli ha anche detto che a me non avrebbe mai detto niente *perchè una famiglia rovinata bastava* ..... ???? .....
> ...


comprendo. Ho fotografato mia moglie con l'amante, l'ho costretta a confessare, ho avuto un classico incontro a tre (io, mia moglie e l'altro...) ed ho ottenuto tutti i dati (indirizzo, telefono,ecc...) di lui. 
Dopodichè ci ho pensato sopra per una notte ed ho deciso di perdonare tutto e non parlarne mai più.
Perchè avrei dovuto telefonare alla di lui moglie? Che senso aveva rovinare un'altra famiglia? Che soddisfazione ne avrei ricavato?
Che senso avrebbe avuto?
Io avevo già ottenuto ciò che volevo: riavere mia moglie....

cordialità

gigi


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Novembre 2008)

luigi.codone ha detto:


> comprendo. Ho fotografato mia moglie con l'amante, l'ho costretta a confessare, ho avuto un classico incontro a tre (io, mia moglie e l'altro...) ed ho ottenuto tutti i dati (indirizzo, telefono,ecc...) di lui.
> Dopodichè ci ho pensato sopra per una notte ed ho deciso di perdonare tutto e non parlarne mai più.
> Perchè avrei dovuto telefonare alla di lui moglie? Che senso aveva rovinare un'altra famiglia? Che soddisfazione ne avrei ricavato?
> Che senso avrebbe avuto?
> ...


e adesso sarete tutti felicissimi, immagino...


----------



## Old giulia (14 Novembre 2008)

luigi.codone ha detto:


> comprendo. Ho fotografato mia moglie con l'amante, l'ho costretta a confessare, ho avuto un classico incontro a tre (io, mia moglie e l'altro...) ed ho ottenuto tutti i dati (indirizzo, telefono,ecc...) di lui.
> Dopodichè ci ho pensato sopra per una notte ed ho deciso di perdonare tutto e non parlarne mai più.
> Perchè avrei dovuto telefonare alla di lui moglie? Che senso aveva rovinare un'altra famiglia? Che soddisfazione ne avrei ricavato?
> Che senso avrebbe avuto?
> ...












 una notte sola?
Io devo essere proprio de coccio!!!!!! 3 anni!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Angel (14 Novembre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> una notte sola?
> Io devo essere proprio de coccio!!!!!! 3 anni!!!!!!!


Ahhh non sei la sola 3 anni pure a me


----------



## Old belledejour (14 Novembre 2008)

luigi.codone ha detto:


> comprendo. Ho fotografato mia moglie con l'amante, l'ho costretta a confessare, ho avuto un classico incontro a tre (io, mia moglie e l'altro...) ed ho ottenuto tutti i dati (indirizzo, telefono,ecc...) di lui.
> Dopodichè ci ho pensato sopra per una notte ed ho deciso di perdonare tutto e non parlarne mai più.
> Perchè avrei dovuto telefonare alla di lui moglie? Che senso aveva rovinare un'altra famiglia? Che soddisfazione ne avrei ricavato?
> Che senso avrebbe avuto?
> ...



Non vorrei sempre fare la pecora nera ma.. sei sicuro che lei non ti tradisca più?


----------



## Old giulia (14 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Non vorrei sempre fare la pecora nera ma.. sei sicuro che lei non ti tradisca più?


Belle... vai a letto!! subito!!
E non nominare la pecora invana!!!!


----------



## Old belledejour (14 Novembre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> Belle... vai a letto!! subito!!
> E non nominare la pecora invana!!!!


Ah eh la pecora!!! 
Perdono
Perdono
Perdono


----------



## Old t r a d i t a (17 Novembre 2008)

ciao,
venerdì abbiamo parlato un pò senza arrivare a niente com'era prevedibile .. gli ho proposto una terapia di coppia precisando che non è comunque un modo per riavvicinarmi a lui .. ma solo un modo per capire .. alla fine potrei comunque lasciarlo e ho detto chiaramente che non ho nessuna intenzione di costringermi ad un rapporto infelice .. anche se con lui ho investito molto .. 10 anni della mia vita e non sono pochi .. sono disposta a ricominciare tutto da sola se questo mi fa "star bene" ..
ho pensato troppo a lui in questi anni adesso forse è arrivato il momento di occuparmi di me stessa .. 
non so bene cosa apettarmi da questa terapia di coppia ... di fatto il nostro rapporto è completamente distrutto e non si riesce a parlare ...

qualcuno ci sarà sicuramente passato .. mi sapete dire come funziona? .. non saprei nemmeno a chi rivolgermi  .. io abito in provincia di Varese avete magari qualche professionista da segnalarmi ?  .. grazie 1000


----------



## Verena67 (17 Novembre 2008)

La pecora ha telefonato, dice che si sente sola...!


----------



## Old t r a d i t a (17 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> La pecora ha telefonato, dice che si sente sola...!


 

scusa non capisco ... cosa vuol dire?


----------



## Old micia008 (17 Novembre 2008)

ciao...ho letto solo ora la tua storia ma vedo che hai già avuto molte risposte...spero lo stesso di esserti di aiuto...sai anche io ho cercato un appoggio nel forum ma non è semplice, chi risponde dovrebbe conoscere te, tuo marito, la vostra vita, insomma troppo difficile.
Cmq se ti può consolare sto vivendo la tua solita cosa in contemporanea a te, solo che io l'ho scoperto da sola, ho trentanni, una convivenza in corso ed un rapporto più lungo di 10 anni, e lui x metà se l'è giocato insieme ad un'altra...da un mese mi sbatto per capire cosa devo fare, la tensione in casa si taglia con il coltello, ogni volta che ci guardiamo sembra che si nasconda qualcosa dietro...a me ha detto che ha perso tutta la sua dignità nei miei confronti, ma che non riesce a staccarsi da me, in fondo siamo cresciuti insieme, ci vogliamo bene.
E diciamocelo chiaramente, credo valga anche x te, non riusciamo in questo momento a pensare di svegliarci domani e non averlo più con noi...allora io sai cosa sto facendo?a fatica, molta, sto provando ad aspettare, far passare un pò di tempo, intanto sento cosa succede in me e qualcosa sta cambiando...viene da se...sempre più spesso provo a pensare solo a me, senza lui, insomma mi metto alla prova..e intanto il tempo passa e la rabbia cala, subentra la ragione, e la ragione ti potrebbe anche suggerire il perdono.
Non c'è nulla di cui vergognarsi se si ama una persona e si è disposti al perdono...
Ti ho scritto solo una piccola parte di quello che penso, avremo modo di approfondire, magari riesco a cogliere qualche aiuto anche da te...x ora ti saluto...forza forza forza!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (17 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> ciao,
> venerdì abbiamo parlato un pò senza arrivare a niente com'era prevedibile .. gli ho proposto una terapia di coppia precisando che non è comunque un modo per riavvicinarmi a lui .. ma solo un modo per capire .. alla fine potrei comunque lasciarlo e ho detto chiaramente che non ho nessuna intenzione di costringermi ad un rapporto infelice .. anche se con lui ho investito molto .. 10 anni della mia vita e non sono pochi .. sono disposta a ricominciare tutto da sola se questo mi fa "star bene" ..
> ho pensato troppo a lui in questi anni adesso forse è arrivato il momento di occuparmi di me stessa ..
> non so bene cosa apettarmi da questa terapia di coppia ... di fatto il nostro rapporto è completamente distrutto e non si riesce a parlare ...
> ...


Personalmente ritengo che le possibilità di successo di una terapia di coppia sono direttamente proporzionali alla volontà di chi l'affronta...e alla finalità che si vorrebbe raggiungere.
Diversamente forse è meglio un percorso individuale che porti chiarezza in ognuno dei due riguardo al rapporto, per poi eventualmente arrivare alla terapia di coppia, ma solo su una concorde volontà emersa per i singoli di tendere ancora verso la coppia.

Come va con l'amico? Sentito ancora?


----------



## Old t r a d i t a (17 Novembre 2008)

micia008 ha detto:


> ciao...ho letto solo ora la tua storia ma vedo che hai già avuto molte risposte...spero lo stesso di esserti di aiuto...sai anche io ho cercato un appoggio nel forum ma non è semplice, chi risponde dovrebbe conoscere te, tuo marito, la vostra vita, insomma troppo difficile.
> Cmq se ti può consolare sto vivendo la tua solita cosa in contemporanea a te, solo che io l'ho scoperto da sola, ho trentanni, una convivenza in corso ed un rapporto più lungo di 10 anni, e lui x metà se l'è giocato insieme ad un'altra...da un mese mi sbatto per capire cosa devo fare, la tensione in casa si taglia con il coltello, ogni volta che ci guardiamo sembra che si nasconda qualcosa dietro...a me ha detto che ha perso tutta la sua dignità nei miei confronti, ma che non riesce a staccarsi da me, in fondo siamo cresciuti insieme, ci vogliamo bene.
> E diciamocelo chiaramente, credo valga anche x te, non riusciamo in questo momento a pensare di svegliarci domani e non averlo più con noi...allora io sai cosa sto facendo?a fatica, molta, sto provando ad aspettare, far passare un pò di tempo, intanto sento cosa succede in me e qualcosa sta cambiando...viene da se...sempre più spesso provo a pensare solo a me, senza lui, insomma mi metto alla prova..e intanto il tempo passa e la rabbia cala, subentra la ragione, e la ragione ti potrebbe anche suggerire il perdono.
> Non c'è nulla di cui vergognarsi se si ama una persona e si è disposti al perdono...
> Ti ho scritto solo una piccola parte di quello che penso, avremo modo di approfondire, magari riesco a cogliere qualche aiuto anche da te...x ora ti saluto...forza forza forza!!!


 
Ciao,
mi dispiace per quello che stai passando ... nessuna donna/uomo dovrebbe mai provare un dolore così...
vedi tu dici che non c'è nulla di male nel perdonare chi si ama .. concettualmente ti posso dar ragione ma io sono sempre stata convinta che non basta l'amore per far funzionare un rapporto .. è anche vero che senza quello nemmono si parte ... ma se poi ti manca il rispetto, la stima, la fiducia .... è tutto inutile .. lui mi ha tolto tutto questo e ad oggi recuperarale mi sembra impossibile .. 
poi non vedo un reale pentimento in lui .. e andando avanti così ho paura che si perda anche la capacità di poter parlare in modo civile .. finiremmo per scannarci ed io non sono propio quel tipo di persona ... 
non alzo mai la voce .. sono sempre molto razionale .. penso 1000 volte prima di aprir bocca perchè le parole si sa possono far male .. preferisco essere aggredita che aggredire ... insomma una cacca di donna ... e lui credo faccia molto leva su questo .. mi commuovo ancora quando lo vedo piangere e le uniche 2 volte che l'ho visto piangere è stato per la morte del fratello e della mamma .. ma mi sforzo di non colpevolizzarmi .. non l'ho creata io questra situazione e se c'è uyna persona che per primo ne deve fare le spese quello è lui ... 
di riflesso però anche il prezzo che mi trovo a dover pagare io è esageratamente alto perchè mi ha proprio rovinato la vita e non aveva nessun diritto di farlo ... 
ti abbraccio


----------



## Old t r a d i t a (17 Novembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Personalmente ritengo che le possibilità di successo di una terapia di coppia sono direttamente proporzionali alla volontà di chi l'affronta...e alla finalità che si vorrebbe raggiungere.
> Diversamente forse è meglio un percorso individuale che porti chiarezza in ognuno dei due riguardo al rapporto, per poi eventualmente arrivare alla terapia di coppia, ma solo su una concorde volontà emersa per i singoli di tendere ancora verso la coppia.
> 
> Come va con l'amico? Sentito ancora?


si concettualmente hai ragione ma non me la sento di affrontare una terapia di coppia volta al perdono .. non sono pronta per questo e forse non lo sarò mai .. 
voglio solo capire .. sentirlo parlare .. magari con le domande giuste fatte da chi ha una certa professionalità .. capire se è realmente consapevole di quello che ha fatto .. se è pentito .. insomma se è sincero .. forse sono molto ingenua ma non vedo altro modo per poter comunicare ... 

io e il marito di lei non siamo esattamente amici ... conoscenti .. compagni di sventura .. no non l'ho più sentito e sono certa che non lo sentirò più a meno che non sia io a chiamarlo ma non ne vedo il motivo .. lui in fondo non vive il mio dramma .. ha perdonato tranquillamente la moglie e quindi non  abbiamo nulla da spartire ...


----------



## Old belledejour (17 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> si concettualmente hai ragione ma non me la sento di affrontare una terapia di coppia volta al perdono .. non sono pronta per questo e forse non lo sarò mai ..
> voglio solo capire .. sentirlo parlare .. magari con le domande giuste fatte da chi ha una certa professionalità .. capire se è realmente consapevole di quello che ha fatto .. se è pentito .. insomma se è sincero .. forse sono molto ingenua ma non vedo altro modo per poter comunicare ...
> 
> io e il marito di lei non siamo esattamente amici ... conoscenti .. compagni di sventura .. no non l'ho più sentito e sono certa che non lo sentirò più a meno che non sia io a chiamarlo ma non ne vedo il motivo .. lui in fondo non vive il mio dramma .. ha perdonato tranquillamente la moglie e quindi non  abbiamo nulla da spartire ...


Nessuna terapia di coppia T R A D I T A, piuttosto una terapia tua singola!


----------



## Old sperella (17 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Nessuna terapia di coppia T R A D I T A, piuttosto una terapia tua singola!


ma perchè ? La terapia di coppia non li riunirà comunque se non sarà quella la loro volontà , ma tanto vale tentare .


----------



## Old belledejour (17 Novembre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> ma perchè ? La terapia di coppia non li riunirà comunque se non sarà quella la loro volontà , ma tanto vale tentare .



Mah! Perchè sta donna deve continuarsi ad annullare dietro st'idiota? Ma un po' di sano orgoglio no eh?


----------



## Old sperella (17 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Mah! Perchè sta donna deve continuarsi ad annullare dietro st'idiota? Ma un po' di sano orgoglio no eh?


? Andare in terapia è mancanza di orgoglio ? Se le è venuta in mente una cosa simile evidentemente non è così certa di ciò che vuole al momento . E visto che in ballo c'è la sua vita sentimentale , il suo matrimonio , e una relazione di 10 anni se non sbaglio , non ci trovo nulla di strano e nessun motivo di azzerbinamento .
Tanto più che sarà comunque una crescita individuale a prescindere dall'esito della terapia di coppia .


----------



## Old t r a d i t a (17 Novembre 2008)

luigi.codone ha detto:


> comprendo. Ho fotografato mia moglie con l'amante, l'ho costretta a confessare, ho avuto un classico incontro a tre (io, mia moglie e l'altro...) ed ho ottenuto tutti i dati (indirizzo, telefono,ecc...) di lui.
> Dopodichè ci ho pensato sopra per una notte ed ho deciso di perdonare tutto e non parlarne mai più.
> Perchè avrei dovuto telefonare alla di lui moglie? Che senso aveva rovinare un'altra famiglia? Che soddisfazione ne avrei ricavato?
> Che senso avrebbe avuto?
> ...


ma come fai? ci hai pensato sopra 1 notte e hai deciso di perdonare e non parlarne mai più? adesso capisco che ami alla follia tua moglie ma dovresti amare un pò anche te stesso .. e se te lo dico io ...
forse la tua è paura di perderla e piuttosto che affrontare il tutto preferisci chiudere il cassetto ... ma non esiste un posto così grande da poter contenere tutto quello che inevitabilmente genera un tradimento ... 
e poi come puoi essere certo che non riaffiorerà nulla in futuro?
hai "riavuto" tua moglie .. ne sei certo?


----------



## Old t r a d i t a (17 Novembre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> ? Andare in terapia è mancanza di orgoglio ? Se le è venuta in mente una cosa simile evidentemente non è così certa di ciò che vuole al momento . E visto che in ballo c'è la sua vita sentimentale , il suo matrimonio , e una relazione di 10 anni se non sbaglio , non ci trovo nulla di strano e nessun motivo di azzerbinamento .
> Tanto più che sarà comunque una crescita individuale a prescindere dall'esito della terapia di coppia .


 
ho pensato fosse un modo per poter comunicare perchè tra sabato e domenica non ci siamo rivolti la parola ed è veramente pesante .. 

non lo faccio per lui ma solo per "capire" ammesso che ci sia ancora qualcosa da comprendere ... alla fine quello che capirò potrebbe comunque non piacermi ...

per come sono fatta io è troppo presto per qualsiasi cosa .. ho ancora tanto bisogno di parlare e capire ..


----------



## Old belledejour (17 Novembre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> ? Andare in terapia è mancanza di orgoglio ? Se le è venuta in mente una cosa simile evidentemente non è così certa di ciò che vuole al momento . E visto che in ballo c'è la sua vita sentimentale , il suo matrimonio , e una relazione di 10 anni se non sbaglio , non ci trovo nulla di strano e nessun motivo di azzerbinamento .
> Tanto più che sarà comunque una crescita individuale a prescindere dall'esito della terapia di coppia .


A parte che lui non mostra segni di pentimento, il venerdi precedente sono stati insieme a letto e ad acqua calmate ci ritorneranno.
Lui andrà in terapia con lei per "zittirla", lei si calmerà, tutto tornerà normale. 
Sono 10 anni da salvare di cosa? Sei anni se ne sono andati in bugie su bugie quindi già qui non ci vedo molto da salvare, e poi i primi quattro? Vogliamo credere che sia stato fedelissimo in quei quattro?
Non ci vedo un bel niente da salvare. 
L'unica cosa da salvare è se stessa ringraziando il cielo, il fato, la fortuna o che volete, per essersi accorta di tutto ed in particolar modo di non avere figli.


----------



## Fedifrago (17 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> Ciao,
> mi dispiace per quello che stai passando ... nessuna donna/uomo dovrebbe mai provare un dolore così...
> vedi tu dici che non c'è nulla di male nel perdonare chi si ama .. concettualmente ti posso dar ragione ma io sono sempre stata convinta che non basta l'amore per far funzionare un rapporto .. è anche vero che senza quello nemmono si parte ... ma se poi ti manca il rispetto, la stima, la fiducia .... è tutto inutile .. lui mi ha tolto tutto questo e ad oggi recuperarale mi sembra impossibile ..
> poi non vedo un reale pentimento in lui .. e andando avanti così ho paura che si perda anche la capacità di poter parlare in modo civile .. finiremmo per scannarci ed io non sono propio quel tipo di persona ...
> ...


Stai scherzando vero? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Inizia con il non sentirti sbagliata per il modo corretto di porti che hai, e non permettere a lui di sminuirlo o di giocare su queste tue caratteristiche per magari far passare il concetto che visto che sei così razionale e 'pacata' anche tu ci tieni in fondo poco... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Quanto alla terapia, se lui non rimuove certi blocchi suoi, la vedo dura che possa anche solo accettare di parlare a un terapeuta con te presente...visto che non lo fa con te, che avresti diritto a mille spiegazioni..
Però farti aiutare può far si che almeno tu veda più chiaramente le tue reali aspettative verso ciò che rimane del rapporto...e farti agire con maggior cognizione di causa...


----------



## Old sperella (17 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> ho pensato fosse un modo per poter comunicare perchè tra sabato e domenica non ci siamo rivolti la parola ed è veramente pesante ..
> 
> non lo faccio per lui ma solo per "capire" ammesso che ci sia ancora qualcosa da comprendere ... alla fine quello che capirò potrebbe comunque non piacermi ...
> 
> per come sono fatta io è troppo presto per qualsiasi cosa .. ho ancora tanto bisogno di parlare e capire ..


Secondo me fai benissimo ad andarci , ti servirà a prescindere da lui , proprio per capire cosa vuoi e per avere una visione chiara di ciò che è successo tra voi .


----------



## Old t r a d i t a (17 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> A parte che lui non mostra segni di pentimento, il venerdi precedente sono stati insieme a letto e ad acqua calmate ci ritorneranno.
> Lui andrà in terapia con lei per "zittirla", lei si calmerà, tutto tornerà normale.
> Sono 10 anni da salvare di cosa? Sei anni se ne sono andati in bugie su bugie quindi già qui non ci vedo molto da salvare, e poi i primi quattro? Vogliamo credere che sia stato fedelissimo in quei quattro?
> Non ci vedo un bel niente da salvare.
> L'unica cosa da salvare è se stessa ringraziando il cielo, il fato, la fortuna o che volete, per essersi accorta di tutto ed in particolar modo di non avere figli.


 
Dormire nello stesso letto è successo ancora ma è come se dormisse sul divano non cambia assolutamente niente e lui lo sa bene perchè glielo ho detto molto chiaramente .. 

non affronto la terapia con la voglia di calmarmi .. mi ha talmente deluso che non potrei fare neiente "per lui" ..
lo faccio per me .. per capire quanto sono scema .. 

le tue parole sono una sberla in pieno viso ma ho bisogno di sentirmele dire ..


----------



## Old sperella (17 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> A parte che lui non mostra segni di pentimento, il venerdi precedente sono stati insieme a letto e ad acqua calmate ci ritorneranno.
> Lui andrà in terapia con lei per "zittirla", lei si calmerà, tutto tornerà normale.
> Sono 10 anni da salvare di cosa? Sei anni se ne sono andati in bugie su bugie quindi già qui non ci vedo molto da salvare, e poi i primi quattro? Vogliamo credere che sia stato fedelissimo in quei quattro?
> Non ci vedo un bel niente da salvare.
> L'unica cosa da salvare è se stessa ringraziando il cielo, il fato, la fortuna o che volete, per essersi accorta di tutto ed in particolar modo di non avere figli.


Non pensare che la terapia abbia il fine ultimo del salvataggio , perchè così non è Belle .
Prova ad immedesimarti in Tradita : una storia di 10 anni , la scoperta che lui non è ciò che pensava fosse , mille domande oltre alla tristezza e alla concreta possibilità di dover rivoltare totalmente la sua vita .
Se sente di volere un esperto che l'aiuti a capire / capirsi / capire lui ben venga .


----------



## Old belledejour (17 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> Dormire nello stesso letto è successo ancora ma è come se dormisse sul divano non cambia assolutamente niente e lui lo sa bene perchè glielo ho detto molto chiaramente ..
> 
> non affronto la terapia con la voglia di calmarmi .. mi ha talmente deluso che non potrei fare neiente "per lui" ..
> lo faccio per me .. per capire quanto sono scema ..
> ...


Lo so. Ti sento narcotizzata e hai bisogno di svegliarti!
Un analista può aiutarti.


----------



## Old belledejour (17 Novembre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> Non pensare che la terapia abbia il fine ultimo del salvataggio , perchè così non è Belle .
> Prova ad immedesimarti in Tradita : una storia di 10 anni , la scoperta che lui non è ciò che pensava fosse , mille domande oltre alla tristezza e alla concreta possibilità di dover rivoltare totalmente la sua vita .
> Se sente di volere un esperto che l'aiuti a capire / capirsi / capire lui ben venga .


Di terapie di coppie, di psicanalisi e di psicologi credo di saperne un pochino.
Quindi le dico di andare per i fatti suoi. 
(E tra l'altro se vuoi mi contatti in privato e te ne cerco uno bravo nella zona in cui vivi).

Io a  t r a d i t a mi rivolgo come una che è stata amante e certi giochetti subdoli li conosce. 
Loro continueranno a vedersi, se non hanno già ripreso!


----------



## Old sperella (17 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> I*o a  t r a d i t a mi rivolgo come una che è stata amante e certi giochetti subdoli li conosce. *
> Loro continueranno a vedersi, se non hanno già ripreso!


E la differenza nel mio e tuo modo di consigliare sta proprio in questo .
So bene cosa significa chiudere un rapporto decennale , e per esperienza so che una terapia fa più che bene , purtroppo non ci si " sveglia "in due giorni e non perchè terze persone ci dipingono la realtà . Noi qui dentro diamo consigli perchè non siamo coinvolti e ci è facile essere obiettivi , però a volte ci dimentichiamo che per arrivare a certe conclusioni si deve necessariamente fare un percorso . 

In quanto a loro , lui e l'altra , non è detto . Ovvero se veramente andassero in terapia , lui potrebbe ridiscutere se stesso e capire finalmente anche il perchè ha tradito . Ma questo in ogni caso non sarebbe il fine ultimo della terapia a due .


----------



## Old micia008 (17 Novembre 2008)

ciao di nuovo...dal tuo punto di vista hai ragione, io al contrario sono una persona forte di carattere, difficilmente mi faccio calpestare e quando una cosa non mi sta bene lo dico al volo...e questo mi è stato criticato xchè spesso non ci ho ragionato e ho fatto male a qualcuno...ti posso dire che anche io l'ho tradito tempo fa e da quell'episodio ho capito tante cose...era un brutto momento, ho sbagliato, ma ti posso giurare che dopo aver distolto per un pò di tempo la mia attenzione da lui mi sono accorta che lo amavo, e sono rientrata nella nostra storia ancora più innamorata di prima...è chiaro che adesso ogni volta che lo guardo e mi dice che va di qui o di la ho sempre mille dubbi, ho le antenne dritte e sono sempre in guardia, ma penso anche che nessuno gli vieta di andarsene, nessuno ha le catene, mancherà il coraggio ma se veramente non c'è più niente presto verrà fuori.
Anche io non ne sono ancora uscita...MAGARI!!!magari tra un mese ti dirò che l'ho sbattuto fuori di casa a forza, ma prima voglio provarle tutte x vedere se è possibile rinascere...spero...


----------



## Old giulia (17 Novembre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> Secondo me fai benissimo ad andarci , ti servirà a prescindere da lui , proprio per capire cosa vuoi e per avere una visione chiara di ciò che è successo tra voi .





sperella ha detto:


> Non pensare che la terapia abbia il fine ultimo del salvataggio , perchè così non è Belle .
> Prova ad immedesimarti in Tradita : una storia di 10 anni , la scoperta che lui non è ciò che pensava fosse , mille domande oltre alla tristezza e alla concreta possibilità di dover rivoltare totalmente la sua vita .
> Se sente di volere un esperto che l'aiuti a capire / capirsi / capire lui ben venga .


Sono d'accordo con Sperella,
dopo un anno dalla scoperta, anche noi abbiamo deciso di andare da un'analista (perchè io nn riuscivo ad accettarlo, a metabolizzarlo, era come se mi fossi fermata a quel giorno quando ho letto quella e-mail scritta da lui a lei).
Abbiamo fatto terapia di coppia: le sedute erano alternate a quelle singole... io... mio marito... insieme.
A me hanno aiutato a capire... ma quando ho cominciato nn era chiara in me il da farsi... se allontanarlo o se ricominciare.
Ho capito con il tempo, strada facendo.


----------



## Old belledejour (17 Novembre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> E la differenza nel mio e tuo modo di consigliare sta proprio in questo .
> So bene cosa significa chiudere un rapporto decennale , e per esperienza so che una terapia fa più che bene , purtroppo non ci si " sveglia "in due giorni e non perchè terze persone ci dipingono la realtà . Noi qui dentro diamo consigli perchè non siamo coinvolti e ci è facile essere obiettivi , però a volte ci dimentichiamo che per arrivare a certe conclusioni si deve necessariamente fare un percorso .
> 
> In quanto a loro , lui e l'altra , non è detto . Ovvero se veramente andassero in terapia , lui potrebbe ridiscutere se stesso e capire finalmente anche il perchè ha tradito . Ma questo in ogni caso non sarebbe il fine ultimo della terapia a due .




Appunto siamo in due posizioni completamente diverse.
Tu leggi il dolore che c'è nel lasciarsi dopo 10 anni, dolore che io non conosco.
Io leggo quello che è lui al di fuori di loro.
Ma pensi/ate davvero che sia finita tra l'amante e il marito di lei? Lei l'ha fatta franca in un niente, quindi sicuro l'ha ricercato o almeno già si stanno rivedendo solo con maggiore cautela. Il loro ( degli adulteri) rapporto è finito per un problema esterno a loro due, quindi non hanno modo di "lasciarsi". 
Che la terapia occorra non ne dubito, ma serve a lei per andare avanti con le sue gambe. Di conseguenza una terapia singola, perchè quella di coppia è un ulteriore "condivisibilità".
Hai ragione quando dici che qui parliamo dall'esterno, ci mancherebbe che non tenessimo in considerazione il dolore altrui, ma io parlo ad una donna che continua a ripetere di aver perso del tempo, che vuole un figlio e che resta aggrappato all'ultimo degli uomini.
Sei anni non sono sei mesi.
Non c'è niente da ricucire o da capire insieme. 
Lo dico per l'ennesima volta, ora non ha nulla da colpevolizzarsi, ma ogni altro giorno con lui significa essere carnefici di se stessi.
Mi dispiace essere cosi dura, ma questa qui deve tirare fuori l'orgoglio.


----------



## Fedifrago (17 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Appunto siamo in due posizioni completamente diverse.
> Tu leggi il dolore che c'è nel lasciarsi dopo 10 anni, dolore che io non conosco.
> Io leggo quello che è lui al di fuori di loro.
> Ma pensi/ate davvero che sia finita tra l'amante e il marito di lei? Lei l'ha fatta franca in un niente, quindi sicuro l'ha ricercato o almeno già si stanno rivedendo solo con maggiore cautela. Il loro ( degli adulteri) rapporto è finito per un problema esterno a loro due, quindi non hanno modo di "lasciarsi".
> ...


Io invece inizio a credere che per lui sia stata davvero una liberazione l'emersione di questa storia...e che sia risolvente di quel rapporto...

Ma se lui non risolve le sue problematiche relazionali, se non tira fuori quel che lo rode e non rimuove il macigno dal cuore...non potrà che ripetere le stesse dinamiche irrisolventi...


----------



## Old sperella (17 Novembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> *Io invece inizio a credere che per lui sia stata davvero una liberazione l'emersione di questa storia...e che sia risolvente di quel rapporto...*
> 
> Ma se lui non risolve le sue problematiche relazionali, se non tira fuori quel che lo rode e non rimuove il macigno dal cuore...non potrà che ripetere le stesse dinamiche irrisolventi...


Si capirà appena si concretizzerà la proposta della terapia di coppia : se rifiuterà le sue intenzioni saranno chiare ...

Quoto , se non risolverà adesso ripeterà nel prossimo rapporto di coppia , con lei o con un 'altra .


----------



## Old belledejour (17 Novembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Io invece inizio a credere che per lui sia stata davvero una liberazione l'emersione di questa storia...e che sia risolvente di quel rapporto...
> 
> Ma se lui non risolve le sue problematiche relazionali, se non tira fuori quel che lo rode e non rimuove il macigno dal cuore...non potrà che ripetere le stesse dinamiche irrisolventi...


Infatti era cosi pesante questa storia che qualche giorno prima della scoperta del tradimento lui ha cenato con moglie, amante e cornuto.
Sto pover uomo si sente pure sollevato.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Novembre 2008)

Un paio di anni fa venne segnalato qui con un post questo sito
http://www.mediazioneonline.org/main.html

credo che leggervi possa far comprendere che può essere utile un sostegno sia per tornare insieme sia per lasciarsi.


----------



## Old t r a d i t a (19 Novembre 2008)

ieri siamo stati dallo psicologo .. solo un breve incontro di mezz'ora per esporre la situazione .. 
dice che vuole incontrare me e lui singolarmente per capire se ci sono i presupposti per costruire un nuovo rapporto tra di noi ... 
lui sostiene che se lui mi ha tradita è perchè comunque il nostro matrimonio non andava bene .. non verteva su basi solide .. il tradimento poi ha distrutto completamente tutto .. e a detta sua non è possibile rimettere insieme i pezzi .. quello che è stato è stato lo "buttiamo via" e ripartiamo dal presente ... 
istintivamente mi ha trasmesso un senso di sicurezza .. di tranquillità .. però la vedo veramente dura ... non si parla di 2/3 mesi ... ma di 10 anni di fallimenti? mah ..


----------



## MK (19 Novembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> ..
> 
> Ma se lui non risolve le sue problematiche relazionali, se non tira fuori quel che lo rode e non rimuove il macigno dal cuore...non potrà che ripetere le stesse dinamiche irrisolventi...


Sono d'accordo. Dovrebbe fare terapia lui.


----------



## Old belledejour (19 Novembre 2008)

Si son 10 anni, quindi 10 anni della tua vita spesi in ipocrisie.
Se ti interessa il mio punto di vista devi prima ricostruire la tua identità di persona poi magari lavorare sul tuo ruolo nella coppia.
Non si può costruire un terrazzo con un casa inesistente.


----------



## Grande82 (19 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> ieri siamo stati dallo psicologo .. solo un breve incontro di mezz'ora per esporre la situazione ..
> dice che vuole incontrare me e lui singolarmente per capire se ci sono i presupposti per costruire un nuovo rapporto tra di noi ...
> lui sostiene che se lui mi ha tradita è perchè comunque il nostro matrimonio non andava bene .. non verteva su basi solide .. il tradimento poi ha distrutto completamente tutto .. e a detta sua non è possibile rimettere insieme i pezzi .. quello che è stato è stato lo "buttiamo via" e ripartiamo dal presente ...
> istintivamente mi ha trasmesso un senso di sicurezza .. di tranquillità .. però la vedo veramente dura ... non si parla di 2/3 mesi ... ma di 10 anni di fallimenti? mah ..


mi sorprende sempre la paraculaggine..... soprattutto dei traditori.






ins isntesi lui ti ha tradito, ma era stato solo sedotto e amava te. Ora però dice che era la coppia che non funzionava e che bisogna cancelalre col colpo d spugna e ripartire?
Interessante!!!
Beh, credo che la terapia almeno ti farà ben capire che uomo hai vicino....


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> mi sorprende sempre la paraculaggine..... soprattutto dei traditori.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guarda che credo che tu abbia messo in bocca al marito le parole dello psyco...


----------



## Grande82 (19 Novembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Guarda che credo che tu abbia messo in bocca al marito le parole dello psyco...


 OPS!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












scusa, tradita!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Novembre 2008)

Manda lui dallo Psico e tu ... 
*VAI DALL'AVVOCATO!!!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	



*


----------



## Old belledejour (19 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Manda lui dallo Psico e tu ...
> *VAI DALL'AVVOCATO!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old irresponsabile (19 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Manda lui dallo Psico e tu ...
> *VAI DALL'AVVOCATO!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old mirtilla (19 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Manda lui dallo Psico e tu ...
> *VAI DALL'AVVOCATO!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...





belledejour ha detto:


>





irresponsabile ha detto:


>


----------



## Bruja (19 Novembre 2008)

*tradita*



t r a d i t a ha detto:


> ieri siamo stati dallo psicologo .. solo un breve incontro di mezz'ora per esporre la situazione ..
> dice che vuole incontrare me e lui singolarmente per capire se ci sono i presupposti per costruire un nuovo rapporto tra di noi ...
> lui sostiene che se lui mi ha tradita è perchè comunque il nostro matrimonio non andava bene .. non verteva su basi solide .. il tradimento poi ha distrutto completamente tutto .. e a detta sua non è possibile rimettere insieme i pezzi .. quello che è stato è stato lo "buttiamo via" e ripartiamo dal presente ...
> istintivamente mi ha trasmesso un senso di sicurezza .. di tranquillità .. però la vedo veramente dura ... non si parla di 2/3 mesi ... ma di 10 anni di fallimenti? mah ..


 
Lo psicologo può anche dire cose giuste, ma deve capire che buttare tutto quando c'é un carico pendente di malesseri e ricominciare da zero quando lo zero é pieno di macerie mi pare un po' utopistico...
Mah... anche certe terapie mi lasciano perplessa... la tranquillità e la sicurezza la provi col terapeuta, ma é con quei 10 anni che ti devi rapportare quando vedi LUI...
Ti auguro di farcela ma non sono certa che quella terapia muova le pedine giuste... prima si deve ripulire la scacchiera!
Bruja


----------



## Old belledejour (19 Novembre 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


>



E' brutto screditare un professionista ma.. il terapeuta con le varie sedute si pagherà la vacanza a Natale. 
Quindi io interverrei con una terapia d'urto, una brava psicologa che l'aiuti ad affrontare la separazione e questi anni di vuoto. Poi magari continuerei con l'analisi.
Ma sperperare il denaro per una terapia campata in aria no!


----------



## Old belledejour (19 Novembre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Lo psicologo può anche dire cose giuste, ma deve capire che buttare tutto quando c'é un carico pendente di malesseri e ricominciare da zero quando lo zero é pieno di macerie mi pare un po' utopistico...
> Mah... anche *certe terapie mi lasciano perplessa*... la tranquillità e la sicurezza la provi col terapeuta, ma é con quei 10 anni che ti devi rapportare quando vedi LUI...
> Ti auguro di farcela ma non sono certa che quella terapia muova le pedine giuste... prima si deve ripulire la scacchiera!
> Bruja


Sapessi che gente esce con il foglio di carta dalla mia facoltà.


----------



## Old tenebroso67 (19 Novembre 2008)

Non voglio sfiduciare nessuno,
ma il percorso di riconciliazione e perdono e' molto lungo.
Pochi mesi non bastano per metabolizzare un tradimento.
E poi a me sta capitando una cosa forse strana.
Piu' passa il tempo e meno sono disposto a tollerare quello che ho subito.
Per me sono passati 8 mesi e sono sempre piu' arrabbiato.
Altro che calmarmi e ragionare ........


----------



## Old t r a d i t a (19 Novembre 2008)

io non ho detto di voler ricucire un rapporto con lui ... l'ho detto anche allo psicologo ieri .. prima vorrei far chiarezza .. se possibile .. capire "cosa mi sono persa" .. per quale motivo si è a questo punto ... non riesco ad andare avanti, in un senso o nell'altro, senza aver districato la matassa .. 
poi potrei anche non avere la forza di ripartire da zero .. anch'io penso che quello che è stato non posso mica dimenticarlo ... farà purtroppo sempre parte di me ... e comunque ha sottolineato che dopo averci incontrati separatamente potrebbe consigliarci una separazione perchè non c'è alternativa .... 

io vi ringrazio moltissimo per i vostri preziosi consigli ma ad oggi sono veramente troppo confusa ... per dirla tutta mi sento immobile .. incapace di prendere una decisione consapevole e quindi preferisco prendere tempo ....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> io non ho detto di voler ricucire un rapporto con lui ... l'ho detto anche allo psicologo ieri .. prima vorrei far chiarezza .. se possibile .. capire "cosa mi sono persa" .. per quale motivo si è a questo punto ... non riesco ad andare avanti, in un senso o nell'altro, senza aver districato la matassa ..
> poi potrei anche non avere la forza di ripartire da zero .. anch'io penso che quello che è stato non posso mica dimenticarlo ... farà purtroppo sempre parte di me ... e comunque ha sottolineato che dopo averci incontrati separatamente potrebbe consigliarci una separazione perchè non c'è alternativa ....
> 
> io vi ringrazio moltissimo per i vostri preziosi consigli ma ad oggi sono veramente troppo confusa ... per dirla tutta mi sento immobile .. incapace di prendere una decisione consapevole e quindi preferisco prendere tempo ....


vai dall'avvocatoooo!!!!!​ 
Lui non è immobile ci ha pensato per anni e mentre tu resti immobile e inebetita, iNcredula per l'accaduto lui sta già muovendosi per perderci il meno possibile e guadagnarci il massimo!
Gli avvocati servono proprio per le situazioni in cui non si sa come muoversi. Ci vuole freddezza e capacità di valutare la situazione PRESTO e tu, l'hai detto, non sei in grado di farlo.
*VAI DALL'AVVOCATO!*
*TELEFONA DOMANI!*​


----------



## Old sperella (19 Novembre 2008)

Avrà bisogno di tempo per capire , per riprendersi un minimo ? Deciderà , non ci sono dubbi su questo , e probabilmente si separerà .
Ricordatevi che hanno anche un'azienda in comune , nulla mi vieta di pensare che se lei andasse dall'avvocato seduta stante avrebbe ripercussioni anche per ciò che riguarda l'ambito lavorativo , quindi in ogni caso deve valutare la situazione nella sua completezza , sbrogliando la matassa sentimentale e arrivando a comprendere come muoversi .


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Novembre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> Avrà bisogno di tempo per capire , per riprendersi un minimo ? Deciderà , non ci sono dubbi su questo , e probabilmente si separerà .
> Ricordatevi che hanno anche un'azienda in comune , nulla mi vieta di pensare che se lei andasse dall'avvocato seduta stante avrebbe ripercussioni anche per ciò che riguarda l'ambito lavorativo , quindi in ogni caso deve valutare la situazione nella sua completezza , sbrogliando la matassa sentimentale e arrivando a comprendere come muoversi .


Lui che ne sa se lei va dall'avvocato?
Lei deve andare per chiarirsi le idee e sapere tutte le possibilità e avere consigli.
Poi quando partire con la raccomandata lo potrà decidere in seguito.
Ma almeno avrà delle conoscenze e saprà a chi rivolgersi se lui le chiedesse di firmare qualcosa o se le proponesse qualche soluzione.


----------



## Old Becco (20 Novembre 2008)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Non voglio sfiduciare nessuno,
> ma il percorso di riconciliazione e perdono e' molto lungo.
> Pochi mesi non bastano per metabolizzare un tradimento.
> E poi a me sta capitando una cosa forse strana.
> ...


_______________________________________

Infatti. Tenebroso67 credo che tu abbia centrato un dato importante. Più passa il tempo e più ci si rende conto che i tentativi di riaprire sono difficili. In un primo tempo a me successo addirittura di sottostimare il fatto. Eravamo stati fidanzati otto anni e sposati da pochi mesi quando lei in poche parole mi mise al corrente del suo tradimento, dicendo che era tutto finito, che era stata una sciocchezza, che mi amava etc etc, le solite cazzate. Poi ho capito con i mesi e le ricadute che in realtà lei aveva una vita molto diversa da quella che io credevo. Non era più la ragazzina del liceo e le sue esigenze di donna erano bel lontane dalla mia capacità di soddisfarle. E non solo sessualmente, ma anche come maturità personale. Mi sono reso conto anche dei miei limiti e delle mie responsabilità, una scoperta che in fondo è stata l'unica cosa accettabile del mio sfacelo sentimentale e umano.
Così il male si è incancrenito, i tradimenti sono ripresi e il mio rancore è divenuto un dolore sordo e continuo, e poi l'indifferenza, la solitudine etc...
Io sono molto poco ottimista sulle possibilità di guarire. Non vedo molta differenza fra una storiella di corna di alcuni mesi e una di molti anni e addirittura una doppia vita. Chi ti tradisce in realtà non ti ama più.
Mi spiace Tenebroso.....


----------



## Old belledejour (20 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> vai dall'avvocatoooo!!!!!​
> *VAI DALL'AVVOCATO!*
> *TELEFONA DOMANI!*​


Lui e l'amante hanno ripreso a vedersi.
Adesso t r a d i t a sei cornuta e consapevole.


----------



## Old claudio (20 Novembre 2008)

lascialo subito, non ti merita


----------



## Old tenebroso67 (20 Novembre 2008)

Caro Becco, 
ho letto molti tuoi interventi,
e so' che hai molto da raccontare e da insegnare.....

Cara Tradita,
io lo immagino che per te la riconciliazione sia una cosa quasi impossibile,
ed e' giusto che tu ti prenda tutto il tempo necessario per capire 
la situazione ed equilibrare le tue emozioni.
Anch'io mi sto prendendo tutto il tempo necessario per ragionare su scelte importanti e definitive.
Sicuramente "a caldo" non conviene prendere troppe decisoni.
Lo sto provando anch'io e so' che solo il tempo ti ridara' la fermezza necessaria per agire nel modo piu' opportuno.
Adesso questa sofferenza che ti sembra insostenibile,e' proprio l'allenamento che ti rendera' quasi invincibile.
Non te ne rendi conto ma stai costruendo ulteriormente la tua persona
 ora apparentemente distrutta.
lo so' che ora ti sembra impossibile ma tu ce la farai e tu sarai migliore, mentre "*l'altro*" rimarrà mediocre nella sua ipocrisia.

tenebroso67


----------



## Old tenebroso67 (20 Novembre 2008)

_


Becco ha detto:



			_______________________________________
In un primo tempo a me successo addirittura di sottostimare il fatto. Eravamo stati fidanzati otto anni e sposati da pochi mesi quando lei in poche parole mi mise al corrente del suo tradimento, dicendo che era tutto finito, che era stata una sciocchezza, che mi amava etc etc, le solite cazzate.
		
Clicca per espandere...

_ 
Infatti..............
chi tradisce tende a sminuire l'accaduto....
frasi tipo :
" in quel momento avevo bisogno di quella persona... "
" e' stato solo un passatempo.... "
" ma mica lo amavo..... "
" ma non lo abbiamo fatto quasi mai .... "

Ma dico io ....
Ma che stupidaggini dobbiamo sentire ???
Perche' le finte scuse di un traditore si aprono nel ridicolo ???
Quando la dignita' scompare sotto i piedi, non ci sono scuse che tengano.....!!!!!!


----------



## Old t r a d i t a (20 Novembre 2008)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Caro Becco,
> ho letto molti tuoi interventi,
> e so' che hai molto da raccontare e da insegnare.....
> 
> ...


nelle tue parole mi ritrovo molto .. è proprio così che mi sento ... e spero che il tempo faccia "il miracolo" perchè adesso è solo tutto un enorme casino ingestibile .. fatto di 1000 sentimenti contrastanti .. alterno momenti di rabbia ad altri di disperazione totale, senso di fallimento .. ed altri ancora di lucidità in cui penso che peggio di così non posso stare quindi qualsiasi cosa farò non potrà che farmi sentire un pò meglio ..


----------



## Old t r a d i t a (20 Novembre 2008)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Infatti..............
> chi tradisce tende a sminuire l'accaduto....
> frasi tipo :
> " in quel momento avevo bisogno di quella persona... "
> ...


perchè tendono a "salvare il salvabile" .. nella loro ottica è come se confessare un pezzo in più della storia potesse in qualche modo peggiorare la situazione ... 
mio marito non era innamorato di lei di questo ne sono certa .. non perchè lo dice lui ma perchè anche la sua "bella" l'ha confermato .. insomma gli credo ... però quando dice che non gli piaceva fare sesso con lei li veramente mi viene da vomitare perchè non è proprio possibile ..


----------



## Grande82 (20 Novembre 2008)

tradita, ma perchè non chiedi consiglio ad un avvocato su come eventualmente muoverti?
davvero potrebbe aiutarti anche a capire le intenzioni di tuo marito: spiegagli la proposta fatta da lui e l'avvocato ti dirà se era onesta o l'ennesimo tentativo di raggirarti.....


----------



## Old t r a d i t a (20 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> tradita, ma perchè non chiedi consiglio ad un avvocato su come eventualmente muoverti?
> davvero potrebbe aiutarti anche a capire le intenzioni di tuo marito: spiegagli la proposta fatta da lui e l'avvocato ti dirà se era onesta o l'ennesimo tentativo di raggirarti.....


 
questo .lo farò sicuramente ... sto solo aspettando di trovare il momento giusto .. non voglio che lui lo sappia e mi sto organizzando in questo senso ... a prescindere da come finirà non voglio che la mia sicurezza economica sia tra le sue mani .. questo è poco ma sicuro ..


----------



## Old belledejour (20 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> questo .lo farò sicuramente ... sto solo aspettando di trovare il momento giusto .. non voglio che lui lo sappia e mi sto organizzando in questo senso ... a prescindere da come finirà non voglio che la mia sicurezza economica sia tra le sue mani .. questo è poco ma sicuro ..


Leggo un passo avanti. Brava.


----------



## Bruja (20 Novembre 2008)

*tradita*

Pensa al tuo benesser, lui non lo farà....
E un  minimizzatore... é convinto che il suo agire non sia poi tanto grave, manipola la realtà e in qualche modo tende ad accusare te di esagerare. Il rischio é che una persona attraverso la manipolazione anziché sentirsi vittima si senta in colpa perché vedere la realtà vera risulta terribile.
Meno male che  non sei caduta in quella trappola.
Dagli un bel due di picche, e fallo pure nei modi e nei tempi che ritieni opportuni, ma non sprecare un attimo in più della tua vita per lui.
Bruja


----------



## Old belledejour (20 Novembre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Pensa al tuo benesser, lui non lo farà....
> E un  minimizzatore... é convinto che il suo agire non sia poi tanto grave, manipola la realtà e in qualche modo tende ad accusare te di esagerare._* Il rischio é che una persona attraverso la manipolazione anziché sentirsi vittima si senta in colpa perché vedere la realtà vera risulta terribile.*_
> Meno male che  non sei caduta in quella trappola.
> Dagli un bel due di picche, e fallo pure nei modi e nei tempi che ritieni opportuni, ma non sprecare un attimo in più della tua vita per lui.
> Bruja


Si ma è un rischio sempre presente, deve stare molto attenta ai giochini che lui potrebbe mettere in pratica.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> perchè tendono a "salvare il salvabile" .. nella loro ottica è come se confessare un pezzo in più della storia potesse in qualche modo peggiorare la situazione ...
> mio marito non era innamorato di lei di questo ne sono certa .. non perchè lo dice lui ma perchè anche la sua "bella" l'ha confermato .. insomma gli credo ... però quando dice che non gli piaceva fare sesso con lei li veramente mi viene da vomitare perchè non è proprio possibile ..


Sono frasi del Manuale del perfetto traditore...dicono tutti così ...credono di sminuire  

	
	
		
		
	


	















t r a d i t a ha detto:


> questo .lo farò sicuramente ... sto solo aspettando di trovare il momento giusto .. non voglio che lui lo sappia e mi sto organizzando in questo senso ... a prescindere da come finirà non voglio che la mia sicurezza economica sia tra le sue mani .. questo è poco ma sicuro ..








  Brava!!!


----------



## Old t r a d i t a (21 Novembre 2008)

ieri sera abbiamo parlato molto ma fatico veramente e capire cosa gli passa x la testa ... mi ha detto che alcune volte ha l'impressione - si riferiva al mio non prendere una decisione - che il mio comportamento sia volto a sfinirlo .. a far si che lui arrivi e mi dica .. ok .. basta così non si può più andare avanti e me ne vado ... gli ho detto che è libero di farlo quando vuole e la sua risposta è stata che sa benissimo di essere libero in questo senso e che non deve certo chiedermi il permesso ... 

si è inoltre lamentato del fatto che continuo a sottolineare il fatto che mi ha tradito x 6 anni ... mi ha detto "sembra quasi che il continuare a ripeterlo ti faccia stare meglio?" ma sarebbe ora di smetterla .. con quell'aria da seccato .... grrrrr ... una rabbia!!!! Come fa a non pensare che lo continuo a dire perchè ancora non riesco ad accettarlo ... non ci credo ...

poi noto questo suo atteggiamento sempre molto "risentito" quando gli parlo o gli dico cose che non gli piace sentire ... ma dico ... risentito di cosa? dopo tutto quello che hai fatto? .. e gli ho anche detto che dal suo atteggiamento si evince che non è per nulla pentito ... dice che mi sbaglio di grosso ...


----------



## Old belledejour (21 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> ieri sera abbiamo parlato molto ma fatico veramente e capire cosa gli passa x la testa ... mi ha detto che alcune volte ha l'impressione - si riferiva al mio non prendere una decisione - che il mio comportamento sia volto a sfinirlo .. a far si che lui arrivi e mi dica .. ok .. basta così non si può più andare avanti e me ne vado ... gli ho detto che è libero di farlo quando vuole e la sua risposta è stata che sa benissimo di essere libero in questo senso e che non deve certo chiedermi il permesso ...
> 
> si è inoltre lamentato del fatto che continuo a sottolineare il fatto che mi ha tradito x 6 anni ... mi ha detto "sembra quasi che il continuare a ripeterlo ti faccia stare meglio?" ma sarebbe ora di smetterla .. con quell'aria da seccato .... grrrrr ... una rabbia!!!! Come fa a non pensare che lo continuo a dire perchè ancora non riesco ad accettarlo ... non ci credo ...
> 
> poi noto questo suo atteggiamento sempre molto "risentito" quando gli parlo o gli dico cose che non gli piace sentire ... ma dico ... risentito di cosa? dopo tutto quello che hai fatto? .. e gli ho anche detto che dal suo atteggiamento si evince che non è per nulla pentito ... dice che mi sbaglio di grosso ...



Ti rendi conto che ti vuol mettere dalla parte del torto?
Ti rendi conto che fai ruotare tutto intorno a lui?
Ti rendi conto che stai provando tu a giustificarti?
Ti rendi conto che ho sempre avuto ragione sul fatto che non sia pentito?


----------



## Old Chicchi (21 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> ieri sera abbiamo parlato molto ma fatico veramente e capire cosa gli passa x la testa ... mi ha detto che alcune volte ha l'impressione - si riferiva al mio non prendere una decisione - che il mio comportamento sia volto a sfinirlo .. a far si che lui arrivi e mi dica .. ok .. basta così non si può più andare avanti e me ne vado ... gli ho detto che è libero di farlo quando vuole e la sua risposta è stata che sa benissimo di essere libero in questo senso e che non deve certo chiedermi il permesso ...
> 
> si è inoltre lamentato del fatto che continuo a sottolineare il fatto che mi ha tradito x 6 anni ... mi ha detto "sembra quasi che il continuare a ripeterlo ti faccia stare meglio?" ma sarebbe ora di smetterla .. con quell'aria da seccato .... grrrrr ... una rabbia!!!! Come fa a non pensare che lo continuo a dire perchè ancora non riesco ad accettarlo ... non ci credo ...
> 
> poi noto questo suo atteggiamento sempre molto "risentito" quando gli parlo o gli dico cose che non gli piace sentire ... ma dico ... risentito di cosa? dopo tutto quello che hai fatto? .. e gli ho anche detto che dal suo atteggiamento si evince che non è per nulla pentito ... dice che mi sbaglio di grosso ...


Mobbing puro.
Ti sta prendendo per sfinimento, fino a quando te ne andrai tu.


----------



## Old t r a d i t a (21 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Ti rendi conto che ti vuol mettere dalla parte del torto?
> Ti rendi conto che fai ruotare tutto intorno a lui?
> Ti rendi conto che stai provando tu a giustificarti?
> Ti rendi conto che ho sempre avuto ragione sul fatto che non sia pentito?


 
si me ne rendo perfettamente conto ... trovarmi a dovergli dire che da 3 settimane la mia vità è totalmente sconvolta e che non può pretendere che abbia la lucidità mentale di prendere una decisione consapevole lo trovo assurdo .... una persona pentita e sopratutto innamorata farebbe DI TUTTO  per me in una situazione del genere .. accetterebbe i miei umori senza lamentarsi ... considererebbe un privilegio vivere ancora sotto lo stesso tetto con me ... sarebbe disposto ad aspettare x tutto il tempo che mi occorre senza farmi sentire in colpa x questo .... 
lui si giustifica dicendo che non sa cosa fare .. non trova un modo per gestire questa situazione ... e pretende che ce l'abbia io? che io sappia cosa fare? ... non sono stata io a tradirlo x 6 anni ... forse questo concetto non gli è ancora chiaro!!!

abbiamo parlato di nuovo come dividere il tutto ... ovviamente lui ci pensa perchè questa sarà la conclusione .. sembra che sia l'unica cosa importante ... e si è pure "infastidito" quando gli ho detto che comunque non ho intenzione di rinunciare al tenore di vita al quale sono sempre stata abituata .. mi ha detto che se non potrò più permettermi di fare shopping in negozi "in" dovrò accontentarmi di un livello inferiore ... e perchè mai? .. tu mi mandi a remengo la vita ed io mi devo accontentare???  .. perchè è ancora convinto che tutto gli sia dovuto?


----------



## Old belledejour (21 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> si me ne rendo perfettamente conto ... trovarmi a dovergli dire che da 3 settimane la mia vità è totalmente sconvolta e che non può pretendere che abbia la lucidità mentale di prendere una decisione consapevole lo trovo assurdo .... una persona pentita e sopratutto innamorata farebbe DI TUTTO  per me in una situazione del genere .. accetterebbe i miei umori senza lamentarsi ... considererebbe un privilegio vivere ancora sotto lo stesso tetto con me ... sarebbe disposto ad aspettare x tutto il tempo che mi occorre senza farmi sentire in colpa x questo ....
> lui si giustifica dicendo che non sa cosa fare .. non trova un modo per gestire questa situazione ... e pretende che ce l'abbia io? che io sappia cosa fare? ... non sono stata io a tradirlo x 6 anni ... forse questo concetto non gli è ancora chiaro!!!
> 
> abbiamo parlato di nuovo come dividere il tutto ... ovviamente lui ci pensa perchè questa sarà la conclusione .. sembra che sia l'unica cosa importante ... e si è pure "infastidito" quando gli ho detto che comunque non ho intenzione di rinunciare al tenore di vita al quale sono sempre stata abituata .. mi ha detto che se non potrò più permettermi di fare shopping in negozi "in" dovrò accontentarmi di un livello inferiore ... e perchè mai? .. tu mi mandi a remengo la vita ed io mi devo accontentare???  .. perchè è ancora convinto che tutto gli sia dovuto?


E' convinto perchè non ha stima di te. Ha troppe sicurezza, tanto come gira gira, nella sua testa, TU FARAI QUELLO CHE VUOLE LUI.
Ora io lo butterei fuori casa, cambierei la serratura e chiamerei un avvocato. Lui saprà consigliarti. Quando sentirai l'avvocato dirti che queste situazioni accadono tutti i giorni e che ne ha viste di storie cosi, allora comincerai anche a sentirti piu forte. 
Nel frattempo lo sfrattato comincerà a pensare " forse non è tanto stupida come credevo".


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> E' convinto perchè non ha stima di te. Ha troppe sicurezza, tanto come gira gira, nella sua testa, TU FARAI QUELLO CHE VUOLE LUI.
> *Ora io lo butterei fuori casa, cambierei la serratura e chiamerei un avvocato.* Lui saprà consigliarti. Quando sentirai l'avvocato dirti che queste situazioni accadono tutti i giorni e che ne ha viste di storie cosi, allora comincerai anche a sentirti piu forte.
> Nel frattempo lo sfrattato comincerà a pensare " forse non è tanto stupida come credevo".


Invertirei l'ordine, per non trovarsi poi grane dopo.


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> si me ne rendo perfettamente conto ... trovarmi a dovergli dire che da 3 settimane la mia vità è totalmente sconvolta e che non può pretendere che abbia la lucidità mentale di prendere una decisione consapevole lo trovo assurdo .... *una persona pentita e sopratutto innamorata farebbe DI TUTTO per me in una situazione del genere *.. accetterebbe i miei umori senza lamentarsi ... considererebbe un privilegio vivere ancora sotto lo stesso tetto con me ... sarebbe disposto ad aspettare x tutto il tempo che mi occorre senza farmi sentire in colpa x questo ....
> lui si giustifica dicendo che *non sa cosa fare .. non trova un modo per gestire questa situazione ... e pretende che ce l'abbia io?* che io sappia cosa fare? ... non sono stata io a tradirlo x 6 anni ... forse questo concetto non gli è ancora chiaro!!!
> 
> abbiamo parlato di nuovo come dividere il tutto ... ovviamente lui ci pensa perchè questa sarà la conclusione .. sembra che sia l'unica cosa importante ... e si è pure "infastidito" quando gli ho detto che comunque non ho intenzione di rinunciare al tenore di vita al quale sono sempre stata abituata .. mi ha detto che se non potrò più permettermi di fare shopping in negozi "in" dovrò accontentarmi di un livello inferiore ... e perchè mai? .. tu mi mandi a remengo la vita ed io mi devo accontentare??? .. perchè è ancora convinto che tutto gli sia dovuto?


Mi pare che tu stia inquadrando la questione, ma forse la domanda che devi anche porti è: LUI SA ANCORA AMARE? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





E' chiaro che vede solo se stesso e come pararsi lui le chiappe...


----------



## Verena67 (21 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sono frasi del Manuale del perfetto traditore...dicono tutti così ...credono di sminuire
> 
> 
> 
> ...


già.
A meno che il marito di Tradita non facesse sesso con l'amante per sei anni per beneficienza


----------



## Verena67 (21 Novembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Mi pare che tu stia inquadrando la questione, ma forse la domanda che devi anche porti è: LUI SA ANCORA AMARE?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
saro' strana.

Ma in questo contesto l'amore mi pare la priorità n. 98078...!


----------



## Old mirtilla (21 Novembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Mi pare che tu stia inquadrando la questione, ma forse la domanda che devi anche porti è: LUI SA ANCORA AMARE?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ma che gli frega di porsi la domanda se lui sa ancora amare o no????
Lui gliel'ha ampiamente dimostrato che NON sa amare, o meglio, nn sa amare o nn vuole amare LEI!!




Fedifrago ha detto:


> Invertirei l'ordine, per non trovarsi poi grane dopo.


Quoto invece questo, vai dall'avvocato e buttalo fuori. 
Fagli vedere che hai ancora la tua dignità.
Spiazzalo. Di sicuro nn se l'aspetta perchè se come il mio ex marito sa che pendi dalle sue labbra ed è troppo sicuro....ma nn cambierà mai!


----------



## Old mirtilla (21 Novembre 2008)

NESSUNA PIETA'. Come nn ce l'ha avuta lui per salvare il vostro matrimonio o per nn farti soffrire!


----------



## Old belledejour (21 Novembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Invertirei l'ordine, per non trovarsi poi grane dopo.


Si giusto. Sarà che il buttarlo fuori casa è la cosa che mi piace di piu!


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> saro' strana.
> 
> Ma in questo contesto l'amore mi pare la priorità n. 98078...!





mirtilla ha detto:


> ma che gli frega di porsi la domanda se lui sa ancora amare o no????
> Lui gliel'ha ampiamente dimostrato che NON sa amare, o meglio, nn sa amare o nn vuole amare LEI!!


Conterebbe meno di zero se lei avesse già smesso di amarlo... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Vi pare che sia così?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Novembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Conterebbe meno di zero se lei avesse già smesso di amarlo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 A me pare che lei non vuole ancora credere che lui davvero non la ami per nulla e non la scongiuri di perdonarlo.
Mentre rielabora l'accaduto e se ne fa una ragione deve...

*ANDARE DALL'AVVOCATO!!!!!!!!!!*​ 
Quello la vuole fregare ...a noi è chiaro che non voleva rimetterci del suo perché ha fatto l'imprudenza di farla socia!


----------



## Mari' (21 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A me pare che lei non vuole ancora credere che lui davvero non la ami per nulla e non la scongiuri di perdonarlo.
> Mentre rielabora l'accaduto e se ne fa una ragione deve...
> *ANDARE DALL'AVVOCATO!!!!!!!!!!*​
> Quello la vuole fregare ...a noi è chiaro che non voleva rimetterci del suo perché ha fatto l'imprudenza di farla socia!


Direi andare dall'avvocato e mettere ordine curando nei particolari l'aspetto economico e' un dovere verso se stessa ... poi il dopo si verdra' ... se lui veramente l'ama (?) non puo' rifiutarsi alla proposta, non e' nella posizione di opporsi.


----------



## Old nanapuffosa (21 Novembre 2008)

ti posso solo dire che ti capisco e ti mando un abbraccio di incoraggiamento, non avere pi sicurezza sull'amore che ti stava accanto è terribile........in bocca al lupo


----------



## Old giulia (21 Novembre 2008)

*messaggio x belle...*



belledejour ha detto:


> Si giusto. Sarà che il buttarlo fuori casa è la cosa che mi piace di piu!


Se ci tieni alla pelle... cambia avatar... immediatamente!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old belledejour (22 Novembre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> Se ci tieni alla pelle... cambia avatar... immediatamente!!!!!!!!!!!



Oddiooooo e mo che ho fatto????
Perchè?????????? Io somiglio a Trilly!!!!














Comunque ne cerco un altro e ubbidisco!!!!


----------



## Old giulia (22 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Oddiooooo e mo che ho fatto????
> Perchè?????????? Io somiglio a Trilly!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Brava cara... ubbidisci!!

Mi vergogno un po' a dirlo ma quando mio marito aveva la tresca con  la signorina... nella loro intimità lei lo chiamava Peter (Pan) e lui... Trilly...

ma và và!!!!!!!!!! ma guarda a me cosa doveva capitarmi!!!!!


----------



## Old Becco (22 Novembre 2008)

In parole povere ma vere, io credo che "tradita" abbia una sola necessità. Chiarirsi se vuole salvare il suo matrimonio oppure no.
Si, perchè in fin dei conti, la cosa si riduce tutta lì. 
E' chiaro a tutti che per salvare la baracca, Tradita dovrà calpestare se stessa e cercare di ricostruire una nuova immagine del marito e riprogettare il matrimonio alla luce dei reali comportamenti del coniuge.
Io personalmente capisco le esitazioni della nostra amica, perchè quando ti accade una cosa così non riesci a capacitarti davvero. Faccio un esempio.
Nel mio lavoro a volte capita di commettere degli errori di calcolo ingegneristico e programmare male i robot che eseguono illavoro. Ne consegue spesso che un  particolare meccanico del costo di migliaia di € deve essere buttato in fonderia. Eppure quando mi succede (raramente per fortuna) continuo a misurare, ricontrollare il mio sbaglio, a chiedermi come ho potuto..... Eppure il mio sbaglio è lì fisicamente in tutta la sua grandezza, ma stento a crederlo....
Tradita è sconvolta, guarda il marito chiedendosi chi sia quel losco individuo che l'ha ingannata per sei anni , e che ora fischietta davanti alla tomba del loro amore.
Tradita ha bisogno di pochi consigli, ora consoliamola con il nostro rispetto e con la nostra stima.
Forza Tradita!


----------



## Old tenebroso67 (22 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> ............ si riferiva al mio non prendere una decisione - che il mio comportamento sia volto a sfinirlo .. a far si che lui arrivi e mi dica .. ok .. basta così non si può più andare avanti e me ne vado ... gli ho detto che è libero di farlo quando vuole e la sua risposta è stata che sa benissimo di essere libero in questo senso e che non deve certo chiedermi il permesso ...
> 
> si è inoltre lamentato del fatto che continuo a sottolineare il fatto che mi ha tradito x 6 anni ... mi ha detto "sembra quasi che il continuare a ripeterlo ti faccia stare meglio?" ma sarebbe ora di smetterla .. con quell'aria da seccato .... grrrrr ... una rabbia!!!! Come fa a non pensare che lo continuo a dire perchè ancora non riesco ad accettarlo ... non ci credo ...
> 
> poi noto questo suo atteggiamento sempre molto "risentito" quando gli parlo o gli dico cose che non gli piace sentire ... ma dico ... risentito di cosa? dopo tutto quello che hai fatto? .. e gli ho anche detto che dal suo atteggiamento si evince che non è per nulla pentito ... dice che mi sbaglio di grosso ...


Anch'io credo che l'atteggiamento di tuo marito sia quello di un uomo che non e' assolutamente pentito.
E oltretutto riesce benissimo a distaccarsi mentalmnte e sentimentalmente da te perche' ormai ti ha cancellato dal suo cuore.
Dopo 6 anni di rapporti extraconiugali cosa vuoi che gli sia rimasto in quel cuore di pietra ????
Tu invece ti fai degli scrupoli perche' forse ancora lo ami.
E' facile distaccarsi sentimentalmente da una persona quando ce ne' gia' un'altra pronta a rimpiazzare il posto . 
Questo si chiama atterraggio morbido .....!!!!
e tuo marito sta atterrando sul morbido....
Hai diritto di avere tutto il tuo tempo a disposizione per ragionare.
Hai tutto il diritto di ricordargli il suo tradimento .
Tuo marito si e' fatto per caso degli scrupoli nel tradirti ????

Anche per me ci sono voluti mesi per ripigliarmi dalla "botta".
Abbi fede e pazienza....ne uscirai....e piu' forte di prima.....

tenebroso67


----------



## Old belledejour (22 Novembre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> Brava cara... ubbidisci!!
> 
> Mi vergogno un po' a dirlo ma quando mio marito aveva la tresca con  la signorina... nella loro intimità lei lo chiamava Peter (Pan) e lui... Trilly...
> 
> ma và và!!!!!!!!!! ma guarda a me cosa doveva capitarmi!!!!!


Peter pan?????????????'  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Pero' dai è una dichiarazione inconscia meravigliosa!!! Freud ci avrebbe sguazzato!!! Combio la pupazza aspe!!!!


----------



## Verena67 (22 Novembre 2008)

Becco, io penso (dal primo post) che Tradita il maritino se lo terrà.


----------



## Mari' (22 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Becco, io penso (dal primo post) che Tradita il maritino se lo terrà.


Ne sono convinta anch'io ... sta solo cercando la scusa buona  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  .


----------



## Old Becco (22 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Becco, io penso (dal primo post) che Tradita il maritino se lo terrà.


 
Io non voglio esprimermi perchè sono la persona meno indicata a dire ad altri "molla tutto". Io me la sono tenuta la moglie traditrice, quindi capisco anche Tradita.
Lo so che è incomprensibile, inspiegabile, inammissibile, intollerabile, ingiusto, incongruento, inaccettabile, idiota, imbecille, ignobile, improbabile, irresponsabile..... e con la "I" avrei finito.... 
Vado a chiudere la finestra del balcone che sono tutto I...ntirizzito


----------



## Verena67 (22 Novembre 2008)

Piu' che altro è I - mmaturo. Certe cose non sono perdonabili, come la pecora e la tresca con l'alunno.


----------



## Verena67 (22 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Peter pan?????????????'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


piu' che altro io nei panni dell'amante mi sarei incavolata a morte, sono le classiche bambinate che mi danno profondamente sui nervi.


----------



## Old Becco (22 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Piu' che altro è I - mmaturo. .


 
Ecco una cosa (non l'unica e nemmeno la più criptica) che non capisco delle donne: 
Ogni volta che un uomo, maschio o meno, manifesta la propria personalità, le donne finiscono invariabilmente per definirlo immaturo.
Che in fondo, poi, è vero, gli uomini sono immaturi e bamboccioni e puerili, schematici, semplici, approssimativi, arruffoni e spannometrici. Ma come mai voi donne, mature, adulte, compiute, progettuali, complesse, vi ostinate a meravigliarvi di un fatto scientificamente e statisticamente conclamato:
GLI UOMINI SONO IMMATURI!​Eppure, voi donne non lo sospettate nemmeno, anche da quassotto la vita è degna di essere vissuta e comunque ci incoraggia e ci sostiene il fatto che pur nella nostra pochezza, siamo degni del vostro amore.....a volte.​


----------



## Old giulia (22 Novembre 2008)

Becco ha detto:


> Ecco una cosa (non l'unica e nemmeno la più criptica) che non capisco delle donne:
> Ogni volta che un uomo, maschio o meno, manifesta la propria personalità, le donne finiscono invariabilmente per definirlo immaturo.
> Che in fondo, poi, è vero, gli uomini sono immaturi e bamboccioni e puerili, schematici, semplici, approssimativi, arruffoni e spannometrici. Ma come mai voi donne, mature, adulte, compiute, progettuali, complesse, vi ostinate a meravigliarvi di un fatto scientificamente e statisticamente conclamato:
> GLI UOMINI SONO IMMATURI!​
> Eppure, voi donne non lo sospettate nemmeno, anche da quassotto la vita è degna di essere vissuta e comunque ci incoraggia e ci sostiene il fatto che pur nella nostra pochezza, siamo degni del vostro amore.....a volte.​


 
Noi ci meravigliamo perchè oltre che essere donne siamo anche mamme... (è l'istinto materno che la fà da padrona)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Novembre 2008)

Becco ha detto:


> Ecco una cosa (non l'unica e nemmeno la più criptica) che non capisco delle donne:
> Ogni volta che un uomo, maschio o meno, manifesta la propria personalità, le donne finiscono invariabilmente per definirlo immaturo.
> Che in fondo, poi, è vero, gli uomini sono immaturi e bamboccioni e puerili, schematici, semplici, approssimativi, arruffoni e spannometrici. Ma come mai voi donne, mature, adulte, compiute, progettuali, complesse, vi ostinate a meravigliarvi di un fatto scientificamente e statisticamente conclamato:
> GLI UOMINI SONO IMMATURI!​
> Eppure, voi donne non lo sospettate nemmeno, anche da quassotto la vita è degna di essere vissuta e comunque ci incoraggia e ci sostiene il fatto che pur nella nostra pochezza, siamo degni del vostro amore.....a volte.​


 Comunque Verena diceva di quell'uomo ...non generalizzerei.
Ci sono uomini maturi e uomini immaturi.
Ma tante donne non scherzano in immaturità...


----------



## Old Becco (22 Novembre 2008)

Certo PersaRitrovata. Anche io ho trovato donne un tantino acerbine. Però sai com'è quando si scrive un post o si parla al bar, si esprime un concetto e lo si sostiene magari con un linguaggio colorito e senza andare troppoper il sottile. E' evidente che per elaborare un giudizio serio bisognerebbe scrivere pagine e pagine.
Comunque ci siamo capiti vero?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Novembre 2008)

Becco ha detto:


> Certo PersaRitrovata. Anche io ho trovato donne un tantino acerbine. Però sai com'è quando si scrive un post o si parla al bar, si esprime un concetto e lo si sostiene magari con un linguaggio colorito e senza andare troppoper il sottile. E' evidente che per elaborare un giudizio serio bisognerebbe scrivere pagine e pagine.
> Comunque ci siamo capiti vero?


 No 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Non ti ho capito.
Mi sembra che tu attribuisca alla tua esperienza un valore universale.
Un po' lo si fa tutti, esperienze dolorose e deludenti segnano e influenzano il nostro pensiero.
Ma non mi sognerei mai di dire che forse le donne potrebbero esere degne di amore. Ogni persona lo è e lo può essere.
Io sono davvero degna d'amore anche se non sono stata amata.


----------



## Verena67 (23 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Comunque Verena diceva di quell'uomo ...non generalizzerei.
> Ci sono uomini maturi e uomini immaturi.
> Ma tante donne non scherzano in immaturità...


io mi rivolgevo a LEI !


----------



## Verena67 (23 Novembre 2008)

Ho riletto la frase tua, che riportava una scelta - quella di tenersi il fedifrago/a non repento - che è secondo me (e Mari' appoggiava) la scelta di TRADITA, e ad essa scelta (e quindi in estensione a lei) mi riferivo, mica al marito!

Il marito non è immaturo, è paraculo! Due vibes completamente diverse! (Minerva, ho una cucciolata di vibes tutta per te...sono qui che scodinzolano!!)


----------



## Mari' (23 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ho riletto la frase tua, che riportava una scelta - quella di tenersi il fedifrago/a non repento - che è secondo me *(e Mari' appoggiava)* la scelta di TRADITA, e ad essa scelta (e quindi in estensione a lei) mi riferivo, mica al marito!
> 
> Il marito non è immaturo, è paraculo! Due vibes completamente diverse! (Minerva, ho una cucciolata di vibes tutta per te...sono qui che scodinzolano!!)


... e come potevo esimermi, da quello che scrive Tradita  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  si capisce, NO?


----------



## Old Becco (23 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> No
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
_______________________
In effetti non riusciamo a capirci. Pazienza.
Ci sarannno altre occasioni per intenderci. Magari quando ci troveremo d'accordo sull'argomento.


----------



## Old cicalona (25 Novembre 2008)

Ciao a tutti..e soprattutto ciao tradita..scusa la schiettezza ma non capisco come si fa a dirti di prendere tempo..allora..tuo marito..praticamente ha avuto 2 mogli!ma come si fa?!ma che schifo di uomini ci sono in giro?!io non riuscirei mai più a guardarlo negli occhi,ad accarezzarlo, ma soprattutto non mi fiderei mai più di lui..e questo significa vivere un inferno..pieno di paure,insicurezze e timori per una persona che forse infondo non merita niente.
Scusatemi ma ho letto delle cose assurde..dicono di prendere tempo, di ragionarci, che tutto ritornerà al proprio posto...ma quando mai???non si può morire dentro solo perchè ormai è da tanto tempo che si sta insieme..e menomale a questo punto che non hai figli..come si fa a spiegare al tuo bambino che papà è uno *******?!scusa ancora se sono stata così cruda,ma hai 32 anni..la tua vita non è finita..ti abbraccio


----------



## Mari' (25 Novembre 2008)

cicalona ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti..e soprattutto ciao tradita..scusa la schiettezza ma non capisco come si fa a dirti di prendere tempo..allora..tuo marito..praticamente ha avuto 2 mogli!ma come si fa?!ma che schifo di uomini ci sono in giro?!io non riuscirei mai più a guardarlo negli occhi,ad accarezzarlo, ma soprattutto non mi fiderei mai più di lui..e questo significa vivere un inferno..pieno di paure,insicurezze e timori per una persona che forse infondo non merita niente.
> Scusatemi ma ho letto delle cose assurde..dicono di prendere tempo, di ragionarci, che tutto ritornerà al proprio posto...ma quando mai???*non si può morire dentro *solo perchè ormai è da tanto tempo che si sta insieme..e menomale a questo punto che non hai figli..come si fa a spiegare al tuo bambino che papà è uno *******?!scusa ancora se sono stata così cruda,ma hai 32 anni..la tua vita non è finita..ti abbraccio



Lo diceva anche Gianni Bella ... benvenuta Cicalona! ... qual buon vento ti porta da queste parti?


----------



## Old cicalona (25 Novembre 2008)

ciao marì..sono in ufficio con poco da fare..e navigavo un po..così ho trovato questo forum..


----------



## Mari' (25 Novembre 2008)

cicalona ha detto:


> ciao marì..sono in ufficio con poco da fare..e navigavo un po..così ho trovato questo forum..


Come ti va la vita? ... tutto OK? ... per girare da queste parti qualcosa non va come dovrebbe, mi sbaglio?


----------



## Old cicalona (25 Novembre 2008)

no..è tutto ok..ma sono una persona molto diffidente..e ho una gran paura di essere tradita..


----------



## Old cicalona (25 Novembre 2008)

e tu?sei iscritta da molto,vedo..che ti è succeso?


----------



## Mari' (25 Novembre 2008)

cicalona ha detto:


> no..è tutto ok..ma sono una persona molto diffidente..e ho una gran paura di essere tradita..


Non ti preoccupare, capita anche nelle migliori famiglie.


----------



## Mari' (25 Novembre 2008)

cicalona ha detto:


> e tu?sei iscritta da molto,vedo..che ti è succeso?


EH Eh eh ... troppo lunga la faccenda  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  comunque  oggi come oggi tutto OK, e' passata la bufera.


----------



## Old cicalona (25 Novembre 2008)

oddio..spero di no..io parlandone in giro ho come l'impressione che ormai sia una cosa scontata,normale che capita a tutti..ma secondo me non è affatto normale!io davvero non riuscirei a ricucire il rapporto dopo un tradimento..ed è per questo che ho paura,perchè sto con un uomo fantastico..comunque sono contenta che la bufera sia passata..dopo la tempesta c'è sempre il sole,vero!


----------



## Old avalon (25 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> ciao a tutti .. è facile intuire la mia storia .. ho 32 anni .. sposata da 9 e conosco mio marito da 10 .. e sabato scorso mi è letteralmente crollato il mondo addosso perchè lui si trova costretto a confessare che da 6 anni ha una relazione con un'altra donna .. costretto perchè il marito di lei aveva scoperto tutto e quindi a quel punto ha dovuto confessare .. ma anche in questo non è riuscito ad essere sincero perchè mi dice che è andato a letto con lei solo 2-3 volte anni fa .. invece alla fine salta fuori che sono stati 6 anni di s c o p a t e l'ultima venerdì prima del fattaccio ... ci sono stati un paio d'anni di stop perchè lei ha avuto un bambino ma comunque si sono sempre visti e rimasti in contatto..
> per prima cosa mi chiedo come ho fatto a non accorgermi di nulla .. credevo di aver costruito un matrimonio felice ed invece ..
> lui sostiene che di lei non importa nulla .. che lo ha sedotto e poi ha continuato per paura che lei mi venisse a raccontare tuttto ..
> non l'ho sbattutto fuori di casa perchè non è nella mia indole .. tanto lui adesso non mi fa ne caldo ne freddo .. mi fa solo schifo x come mi ha rovinato la vita .. ha in un certo senso scelto per me e questo è difficile da perdonare .. se non fosse che per diversi anni abbiamo cercato un bimbo che fortunatamente non è arrivato .. quindi visite operazioni .. insomma un calvario fisico ed emotivo per poi scoprire tutto questo ..
> ...


Ciao. Benvenuta!

Ascolta il consiglio di una che "è" l'altra. Non fidarti e dai un taglio netto visto che hai la fortuna di non aver figli e di poter ricominciare! 

Un abbraccio.


----------



## Old avalon (25 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> non faccio altro che chiedermi questo .. se AVESSE VOLUTO troncare con lei come dice lo avrebbe fatto ... e poi anche sta cosa che lei lo ha sedotto e lui ha ceduto .. la tipa in questione la conosco eravamo "amiche" poi x altre questioni non ho più voluto avere a che fare con lei .. e questo gli è dispiaciuto ovviamente perchè non si usciva più tutti insieme ..
> tutto è nato da un incontro x caso .. una parola tira l'altra .. si scambiano il numero di cell .. una mattina lei lo chiama lui era in azienda lei passa a trovarla e trombano ..


Ma non vorrai credere davvero alla storia de povero sedotto e ricattato!


----------



## Old t r a d i t a (25 Novembre 2008)

ciao a tutti .. 
le cose vanno male .. lui sempre fermo sulle sue convinzioni ed in più ho scoperto dei particolari della loro relazione che rasentano la pornografia .. che schifo!!! ho proprio sposato uno sconosciuto!!

ieri sono stata da sola dallo psicologo .. abbiamo parlato un pò .. anche lui dice che tutto quello che lui racconta sono fesserie .. che 6 anni sono una vera e propria relazione altro che paura di essere scoperto ...  ma ne ero ovviamente già convinta .. solo l'ennesima conferma .. 

io sono veramente a pezzi .. provo un senso di fallimento e di sconforto fortissimo .. vorrei andare lontano da tutto e da tutti per non dover afrontare questa situazione.. più vado avanti e più stò peggio ... dicono che il tempo cura tutto .. inizio a dubitarne ...


----------



## Mari' (25 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> ciao a tutti ..
> le cose vanno male .. lui sempre fermo sulle sue convinzioni ed in più ho scoperto dei particolari della loro relazione che rasentano la pornografia .. che schifo!!! ho proprio sposato uno sconosciuto!!
> 
> ieri sono stata da sola dallo psicologo .. abbiamo parlato un pò .. anche lui dice che tutto quello che lui racconta sono fesserie .. che 6 anni sono una vera e propria relazione altro che paura di essere scoperto ...  ma ne ero ovviamente già convinta .. solo l'ennesima conferma ..
> ...




*Prima passa dall'Avvocato, e' la cosa piu' importante da fare*


----------



## Old avalon (25 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> ciao a tutti ..
> le cose vanno male .. lui sempre fermo sulle sue convinzioni ed in più ho scoperto dei particolari della loro relazione che rasentano la pornografia .. che schifo!!! ho proprio sposato uno sconosciuto!!
> 
> ieri sono stata da sola dallo psicologo .. abbiamo parlato un pò .. anche lui dice che tutto quello che lui racconta sono fesserie .. che 6 anni sono una vera e propria relazione altro che paura di essere scoperto ...  ma ne ero ovviamente già convinta .. solo l'ennesima conferma ..
> ...


Ciao... andarsene via per un po' non sarebbe male ..... Liberati di lui e soprattutto non dubitare mai di te stessa! 
Chi di noi può dire di conoscere veramente non solo la persona che ha sposato ma addirittura se stesso?


----------



## Old amarax (25 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> ciao a tutti ..
> le cose vanno male .. lui sempre fermo sulle sue convinzioni ed in più ho scoperto dei particolari della loro relazione che rasentano la pornografia .. che schifo!!! *ho proprio sposato uno sconosciuto!!*
> 
> ieri sono stata da sola dallo psicologo .. abbiamo parlato un pò .. anche lui dice che tutto quello che lui racconta sono fesserie .. che *6 anni sono una vera e propria relazione altro che paura di essere scoperto ... ma ne ero ovviamente già convinta .. solo l'ennesima conferma .. *
> ...


Ciao 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 . Ognuno di noi ti aveva anticipato questa situazione.
A me fa male leggere che ti senti fallita tu. La conosco bene come sensazione...ti posso solo dire che aprirai gli occhi. Capirai che la fallita non sei tu. Tu hai sbagliato a credere che l'uomo che stava al tuo fiano fosse come appariva, come tu lo vedevi.
E' il tuo unico errore.
Il fallito è lui. Lui che aveva fra le mani un amore grande, enorme, pulito e lo ha fatto a brandelli.


----------



## Old NeHoDuePalleCosì (26 Novembre 2008)

T R A D I T A non pensi di meritare di meglio?

Io direi di si...


----------



## Bruja (26 Novembre 2008)

*Tradita*

Solo una cosa, non cadere nella trappola di sentirti colpevole di qualcosa o di provare vergogna o imbarazzi... é l'arma peggiore che involontariamente puoi mettere in mano ad un traditore.
Adesso sei certamente depressa, incredula e delusa, ma il tempo può veramente fare molto, a patto che tu dia un taglio ben preciso alla tua situazione.
Non ti dico chiudi immediatamente, ma cerca di essere veramente "fuori" dalle sue pianificazioni, dal suo comodo, e soprattutto impediscigli di dirti bugie... digli chiaro che hai troppo rispetto per te stessa per fingere di credere alle sue giustificazioni-alibi. E' stato in grado di fare quel che le é parso? Sia ora in grado di non aggiungere la menzogna alla sua già magra figura di "adulto".
Bruja


----------



## Old t r a d i t a (26 Novembre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Solo una cosa, non cadere nella trappola di sentirti colpevole di qualcosa o di provare vergogna o imbarazzi... é l'arma peggiore che involontariamente puoi mettere in mano ad un traditore.
> Adesso sei certamente depressa, incredula e delusa, ma il tempo può veramente fare molto, a patto che tu dia un taglio ben preciso alla tua situazione.
> Non ti dico chiudi immediatamente, ma cerca di essere veramente "fuori" dalle sue pianificazioni, dal suo comodo, e soprattutto impediscigli di dirti bugie... digli chiaro che hai troppo rispetto per te stessa per fingere di credere alle sue giustificazioni-alibi. E' stato in grado di fare quel che le é parso? Sia ora in grado di non aggiungere la menzogna alla sua già magra figura di "adulto".
> Bruja


non mi sento colpevole di niente .. siamo separati in casa .. lui pensa x se ed io x me .. 
che non credo a ciò che dice gliel'ho detto 1000 volte e lo sa bene .. 
quello che mi fa un male cane è il suo atteggiamento .. non fa assolutamente NIENTE .. non mi dice NIENTE ... gli ho anche detto se sta aspettando che qualcosa scenda dal cielo x risolvere questa situazione perchè è così ... 
io dopo qualche giorno "aggressivo" in cui mi sentivo carica .. distaccata e ragionevolmente tranquilla sono ricaduta nella disperazione più nera .. piango in continuazione non ho voglia di fare niente .. vorrei chiudermi in una stanza buia lontano da tutto questo ... non ce la faccio più e il bello deve ancora venire ..


----------



## Grande82 (26 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> non mi sento colpevole di niente .. siamo separati in casa .. lui pensa x se ed io x me ..
> che non credo a ciò che dice gliel'ho detto 1000 volte e lo sa bene ..
> quello che mi fa un male cane è il suo atteggiamento .. non fa assolutamente NIENTE .. non mi dice NIENTE ... gli ho anche detto se sta aspettando che qualcosa scenda dal cielo x risolvere questa situazione perchè è così ...
> io dopo qualche giorno "aggressivo" in cui mi sentivo carica .. distaccata e ragionevolmente tranquilla sono ricaduta nella disperazione più nera .. piango in continuazione non ho voglia di fare niente .. vorrei chiudermi in una stanza buia lontano da tutto questo ... non ce la faccio più e il bello deve ancora venire ..


guarda, leggiti la storia di amarax. e dopo che l'hai letta rifletti bene: lei va avanti da tre anni e mezzo. E' dimagrita, piange, non dorme. Lui fa finta di nulla, o quasi.
E' questo che vuoi dal tuo futuro? Niente alibi. 
se quest'uomo non è all'altezza di se stesso e del tuo amore, non puoi farci nulla, tu.


----------



## Old giulia (26 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> non mi sento colpevole di niente .. siamo separati in casa .. lui pensa x se ed io x me ..
> che non credo a ciò che dice gliel'ho detto 1000 volte e lo sa bene ..
> *quello che mi fa un male cane è il suo atteggiamento .. non fa assolutamente NIENTE .. non mi dice NIENTE ...* gli ho anche detto se sta aspettando che qualcosa scenda dal cielo x risolvere questa situazione perchè è così ...
> io dopo qualche giorno "aggressivo" in cui mi sentivo carica .. distaccata e ragionevolmente tranquilla sono ricaduta nella disperazione più nera .. piango in continuazione non ho voglia di fare niente .. vorrei chiudermi in una stanza buia lontano da tutto questo ... non ce la faccio più e il bello deve ancora venire ..


Fagli la valigia!!!!!!! Vedrai che ti sentirai meglio subito!!!!!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Il fatto che lui on dica/faccia nulla per rincuorarti e recuperare (un traditore lo dovrebbe fare da subito!!! appena scoperto!!! se veramente ci tiene!!!) è un brutto sentimento... lui avverte la tua debolezza e non sa decidere perchè è codardo... aspetta una tua mossa... falla!!! Tradita non ti isolare, cerca di reagire.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> non mi sento colpevole di niente .. siamo separati in casa .. lui pensa x se ed io x me ..
> che non credo a ciò che dice gliel'ho detto 1000 volte e lo sa bene ..
> quello che mi fa un male cane è il suo atteggiamento .. non fa assolutamente NIENTE .. non mi dice NIENTE ... gli ho anche detto se sta aspettando che qualcosa scenda dal cielo x risolvere questa situazione perchè è così ...
> io dopo qualche giorno "aggressivo" in cui mi sentivo carica .. distaccata e ragionevolmente tranquilla sono ricaduta nella disperazione più nera .. piango in continuazione non ho voglia di fare niente .. vorrei chiudermi in una stanza buia lontano da tutto questo ... non ce la faccio più e il bello deve ancora venire ..


 Per te tutto è accaduto ora.
Per lui è accaduto anni fa.
Per lui il distacco da te si è compiuto. Come puoi pensare che cerchi di recuperare qualcosa che per lui non c'è più da ANNI e che ha solo recitato per comodità sua?
Non cadere nella trappola di aspettarti almeno delle scuse sentite, lui non sente di doversi scusare di nulla; ha avuto anni di tempo per trovare/inventarsi colpe e responsabilità tua! Perfino la tua fidcia lui l'avrà tradotta in colpevole indifferenza. Da lui non puoi avere più nulla.

*VAI DALL'AVVOCATO!!!!*​


----------



## Old Disperata78 (27 Novembre 2008)

Ciao tradita, brutta cosa quel che ti è successo.
Comunque se non parla è perchè nasconde qualcosa, se non credi a quel che dice inutile continuare un rapporto neanche come amicizia. Per stare un po' "meglio" parla con qualcuno di fidato, sfogati e ancora sfogati, ma soprattutto allontanati da dove ci sono menzogne. 
Certo che quando vien tolta la maschera da santone ai falsi c'è da stupirsi per come sia poi così facile vedere un comportamento per quel che è in realtà, indipendetemente se si tratta di un rapporto amoroso o relazionale.

Io ancora mi chiedo come si possa avere il coraggio di andare avanti anni e anni mentendo...e dire che è pieno zeppo di vicende simili...


----------



## Verena67 (27 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> non mi sento colpevole di niente .. siamo separati in casa .. lui pensa x se ed io x me ..
> che non credo a ciò che dice gliel'ho detto 1000 volte e lo sa bene ..
> quello che mi fa un male cane è il suo atteggiamento .. non fa assolutamente NIENTE .. non mi dice NIENTE ... *gli ho anche detto se sta aspettando che qualcosa scenda dal cielo x risolvere questa situazione perchè è così ... *
> ..


 
sei TU quella che deve risolvere questa situazione! SBATTENDOLO FUORI!


----------



## Bruja (27 Novembre 2008)

*tradita*

Consiglio delle 14.48....  mandalo a radicchi!
Bruja


----------



## Grande82 (27 Novembre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Consiglio delle 14.48.... mandalo a radicchi!
> Bruja


 ma sono le 14.57!!!!


----------



## Bruja (27 Novembre 2008)

*Grande*



Grande82 ha detto:


> ma sono le 14.57!!!!


Ho arrotondato i secondi per eccesso... impicciona!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Grande82 (27 Novembre 2008)

quelli erano minuti, non secondi, carissima badessa!!! 
E non per puntualizzare, lo dico, ma proprio proprio per puntualizzZZare!


----------



## Old ortica (27 Novembre 2008)

prendere tempo è giusto ma non sopravvalutare chi hai accanto a te. in fondo se la cosa non fosse esplosa da sola non avrebbe mai confessato ne probabilmente avrebbe  interrotto la storia con l'altra, perchè magari era la condizione che più preferisce quella di non scegliere e di non crescere. c'è qualcosa che ti fa pensare che sia cambiato?


----------



## Bruja (27 Novembre 2008)

*Grande*



Grande82 ha detto:


> quelli erano minuti, non secondi, carissima badessa!!!
> E non per puntualizzare, lo dico, ma proprio proprio per puntualizzZZare!


Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja

p.s. (guarda che ero a 46 secondi dal minuto successivo... ne mancavano 14 a 60 e quindi allo scatto del minuto... ho arrotondato per eccesso!


----------



## Grande82 (27 Novembre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 A ma quindi intendevi 14.58????
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz anche a te!!


----------



## Old tenebroso67 (28 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> _non mi sento colpevole di niente .. siamo separati in casa .. lui pensa x se ed io x me ..
> che non credo a ciò che dice gliel'ho detto 1000 volte e lo sa bene ..
> quello che mi fa un male cane è il suo atteggiamento .. non fa assolutamente NIENTE .. non mi dice NIENTE ... gli ho anche detto se sta aspettando che qualcosa scenda dal cielo x risolvere questa situazione perchè è così ...
> io dopo qualche giorno "aggressivo" in cui mi sentivo carica .. distaccata e ragionevolmente tranquilla sono ricaduta nella disperazione più nera .. piango in continuazione non ho voglia di fare niente .. vorrei chiudermi in una stanza buia lontano da tutto questo ... non ce la faccio più e il bello deve ancora venire .._


La conosco questa fase.........
Soffri come non hai mai sofferto..........
Non mollare, anche tu stai cambiando ......
Le metamorfosi sono dolorose ma ne usciamo piu' forti......
Lo so' , ti sembra di non farcela, e' normale, ma ce la farai,.
*Essere consapevole di tutto quello che e' successo e' la tua forza !!!!!
*
So' anch'io cos'e' la delusione..... ritrovarsi dopo 10 anni con una persona
che si pensava di conoscere a tutti gli effetti......e poi invece vedi un'estraneo di fianco a te....e' terribile......una vita sentimentale in fumo....
Ma la sofferenza che tu stai provando e' tutta energia che si sta immagazzinando dentro di té per darti una forza che neanche credevi di avere......E questa forza la tirerai fuori al momento opportuno,  vedrai ....!

tenebroso67


----------



## Old t r a d i t a (28 Novembre 2008)

ortica ha detto:


> prendere tempo è giusto ma non sopravvalutare chi hai accanto a te. in fondo se la cosa non fosse esplosa da sola non avrebbe mai confessato ne probabilmente avrebbe interrotto la storia con l'altra, perchè magari era la condizione che più preferisce quella di non scegliere e di non crescere. c'è qualcosa che ti fa pensare che sia cambiato?


 
no niente mi fa pensare che sia cambiato e nemmeno che abbia l'intenzione di farlo ... vorrebbe essere perdonato ... un colpo di spugna e via ma è IMPOSSIBILE .. è troppo grave quello che mi ha fatto ed ancora più grave il suo non darmi delle spiegazioni .. 
da che è venuto fuori il tutto ha sempre cercato di "tutelare la sua posizione" cercando di apparire come colui che ha si sbagliato ma che è stato sedotto, provocato .. che è andato avanti per paura che io sapessi .. bla bla bla .. parole al vento che peggiorano solo la situazione .. 
l'altro giorno ho saputo che oltre a fare sesso con lei si mandavo foto delle rispettive parti intime .. e chiedeva inoltre alla sua bella di "introdursi cose" ... lui ha confermato .. ovviamente non l'ho saputo da lui .. non si ricordava questo particolare .. gli ho chiesto se anche questo lo faceva per paura che io sapessi ... mi ha detto che in effetti potrebbe non sembrare così  .... ???? .. rimango basita ... 
delle volte ho come l'impressione che questi 6 anni li considera come una cosa sua .. come se non fosse tenuto a darmi nessuna spiegazione .. che tristezza .. che schifo!!!!
inoltre i loro rapporti erano sempre molto veloci .. 2 - 3 minuti e puntualmente si scusava con lei per questa velocità .. facevano anche un gioco molto simpatico .. se non venivano entrambi scattava il debito ... e chi era rimasto a bocca asciutta doveva provvedere la volta successiva ... 
ho accanto un uomo che non conosco e che non ho intenzione di conoscere ..


----------



## Old t r a d i t a (28 Novembre 2008)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> La conosco questa fase.........
> Soffri come non hai mai sofferto..........
> Non mollare, anche tu stai cambiando ......
> Le metamorfosi sono dolorose ma ne usciamo piu' forti......
> ...


 
spero con tutto il cuora che sia come dici tu ... mi sento sopraffatta dagli eventi e tutt'altro che forte .. 
sono molto spaventata per quello che sarà .. per il futuro e per il peso di questa enorme delusione ... il sapere che non dimenticherò mai mi porta a pensare che non troverò nemmeno la forza per voltare pagina .. e resterò per sempre intrappolata in questa melma .. a crogiolarmi nel dolore e rimpiangere quello che potevo avere .. quello che avrebbe potuto essere e che non è stato ..


----------



## Old belledejour (28 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> no niente mi fa pensare che sia cambiato e nemmeno che abbia l'intenzione di farlo ... vorrebbe essere perdonato ... un colpo di spugna e via ma è IMPOSSIBILE .. è troppo grave quello che mi ha fatto ed ancora più grave il suo non darmi delle spiegazioni ..
> da che è venuto fuori il tutto ha sempre cercato di "tutelare la sua posizione" cercando di apparire come colui che ha si sbagliato ma che è stato sedotto, provocato .. che è andato avanti per paura che io sapessi .. bla bla bla .. parole al vento che peggiorano solo la situazione ..
> l'altro giorno ho saputo che oltre a fare sesso con lei si mandavo foto delle rispettive parti intime .. e chiedeva inoltre alla sua bella di "introdursi cose" ... lui ha confermato .. ovviamente non l'ho saputo da lui .. non si ricordava questo particolare .. gli ho chiesto se anche questo lo faceva per paura che io sapessi ... mi ha detto che in effetti potrebbe non sembrare così  .... ???? .. rimango basita ...
> delle volte ho come l'impressione che questi 6 anni li considera come una cosa sua .. come se non fosse tenuto a darmi nessuna spiegazione .. che tristezza .. che schifo!!!!
> ...


E quindi?


----------



## Old belledejour (28 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> spero con tutto il cuora che sia come dici tu ... mi sento sopraffatta dagli eventi e tutt'altro che forte ..
> sono molto spaventata per quello che sarà .. per il futuro e per il peso di questa enorme delusione ..._* il sapere che non dimenticherò mai mi porta a pensare che non troverò nemmeno la forza per voltare pagina .. e resterò per sempre intrappolata in questa melma .. a crogiolarmi nel dolore e rimpiangere quello che potevo avere .. quello che avrebbe potuto essere e che non è stato ..*_


Per questo ci sono gli addetti ai lavori.


----------



## Old t r a d i t a (28 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> E quindi?


 
e quindi penso che non esista margine di recupero..


----------



## Old belledejour (28 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> e quindi penso che non esista margine di recupero..


E quindi? Praticamente?


----------



## Old t r a d i t a (28 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> E quindi? Praticamente?


 
cavoli non molli  

praticamente penso sia finita .. quello che mi piacerebbe sapere è come si fa a prendere una decisione "consapevole" .. senza rimpianti .. senza la paura di aver preso la decisione sbagliata ... 
in cuor mio so che non è possibile recuperare un rapporto con lui ma allo stesso tempo ho tanta paura di andare nella direzione sbagliata di aggiungere in un certo senso dolore al dolore ... sono un caso disperato o qualcuno riesce a capirmi?


----------



## Old belledejour (28 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> cavoli non molli
> 
> praticamente penso sia finita .. quello che mi piacerebbe sapere è come si fa a prendere una decisione "consapevole" .. senza rimpianti .. senza la paura di aver preso la decisione sbagliata ...
> in cuor mio so che non è possibile recuperare un rapporto con lui ma allo stesso tempo ho tanta paura di andare nella direzione sbagliata di aggiungere in un certo senso dolore al dolore ... sono un caso disperato o qualcuno riesce a capirmi?


Io ti capisco, sei cresciuta con lui ed ora ti senti vuota e sola. Mi par ovvio. Che strada prendere? Vai da uno psicologo e gli dici pari pari quello che hai scritto a me! 
Cmq no, non mollo. Ci giri intorno, ti piangi adosso ma non reagisci. E io scasso le palxe


----------



## Old t r a d i t a (28 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Io ti capisco, sei cresciuta con lui ed ora ti senti vuota e sola. Mi par ovvio. Che strada prendere? Vai da uno psicologo e gli dici pari pari quello che hai scritto a me!
> Cmq no, non mollo. Ci giri intorno, ti piangi adosso ma non reagisci. E io scasso le palxe


 
hai ragione .. e di brutto anche!!
non è che sono cresciuta con lui ... abbiamo camminato x tanti anni uno accanto all'altra ed è difficile immaginare di camminare sola da domani .. 
ma sempre meglio sola che con una persona così accanto .. 
siamo sempre state 2 persone completamente diverse .. io "la matta" .. quella che prima di conoscere lui si è sempre data alla pazza gioia .. divertimenti, sballi .. lui molto più tranquillo ma che non ha mai smorzato questo mio entusiasmo accettandomi x quella che sono .. così come io ho fatto con lui .. desiderando però alcune volte che fossi una persona più "a modo" .. all'altezza di frequentare ambienti e persone "in" come piace a lui .. ma che a me hanno sempre annoiato da morire .... 

e poi il sesso .. quello mi brucia parecchio .. sentire tutte le porcate che faceva con lei e con me niente .. perchè? .. oddio sono proprio patetica ma  come si fa ad accettare anni di umiliazioni tra le lenzuola alla luce di quello che è successo con lei? ..


----------



## Grande82 (28 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> no niente mi fa pensare che sia cambiato e nemmeno che abbia l'intenzione di farlo ... vorrebbe essere perdonato ... un colpo di spugna e via ma è IMPOSSIBILE .. è troppo grave quello che mi ha fatto ed ancora più grave il suo non darmi delle spiegazioni ..
> da che è venuto fuori il tutto ha sempre cercato di "tutelare la sua posizione" cercando di apparire come colui che ha si sbagliato ma che è stato sedotto, provocato .. che è andato avanti per paura che io sapessi .. bla bla bla .. parole al vento che peggiorano solo la situazione ..
> l'altro giorno ho saputo che oltre a fare sesso con lei si mandavo foto delle rispettive parti intime .. e chiedeva inoltre alla sua bella di "introdursi cose" ... lui ha confermato .. ovviamente non l'ho saputo da lui .. non si ricordava questo particolare .. gli ho chiesto se anche questo lo faceva per paura che io sapessi ... mi ha detto che in effetti potrebbe non sembrare così .... ???? .. rimango basita ...
> delle volte ho come l'impressione che questi 6 anni li considera come una cosa sua .. come se non fosse tenuto a darmi nessuna spiegazione .. che tristezza .. che schifo!!!!
> ...


 questi particolari sono agghiaccianti. non so come tu li abbia appresi, ma forse farai più fatica a scordare questi che il resto. 
io credo che tuo marito non l'amasse, era una relazione che teneva proprio perchè adulterina. Ma non amava neanche te, se no non sarebbe arrivato a tanto. Il fatto che tu abbia saputo è di una gravità inaudita.

Leggo che speri ancora, con una minuscola molecola, che sia come dice lui, che stava con lei per non farti sapere. E anche se lo sbeffaggi lo speri, perchè è troppo dura. Troppo. 

La tua vita di prima non esiste. Escine finchè puoi, tradita, escine perchè così muori dentro. Escine perchè hai 32anni e tutto il tempo di reiniziare. Un altro uomo, dei figli forse, una vita tua. Escine con attenzione, andando oggi da un avvocato e tutelandoti su come avere ciò che ti spetta. niente di più e niente di meno. 

tieni duro e ricostruisci da qui la tua vita.

L'uomo che hai accanto non può cambiare: le persone non cambiano e lui non è mai stato diverso da così.


----------



## Old avalon (28 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> hai ragione .. e di brutto anche!!
> non è che sono cresciuta con lui ... abbiamo camminato x tanti anni uno accanto all'altra ed è difficile immaginare di camminare sola da domani ..
> ma sempre meglio sola che con una persona così accanto ..
> siamo sempre state 2 persone completamente diverse .. io "la matta" .. quella che prima di conoscere lui si è sempre data alla pazza gioia .. divertimenti, sballi .. lui molto più tranquillo ma che non ha mai smorzato questo mio entusiasmo accettandomi x quella che sono .. così come io ho fatto con lui .. desiderando però alcune volte che fossi una persona più "a modo" .. all'altezza di frequentare ambienti e persone "in" come piace a lui .. ma che a me hanno sempre annoiato da morire ....
> ...


Ciao Tradita,
scusa se mi intrometto. Prima di tutto sappi che hai tutta la mia simpatia. Ma certi particolari intimi chi ha avuto il pessimo gusto di riferirteli?  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Per quanto riguarda il sesso direi che se il tutto si limitava a incontri di 2-3 minuti la poveretta da compatire è l'altra.... pensa un po' che miseria 6 anni così.......... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  meglio perderlo che trovarlo!   -  dai era solo una battuta per strapparti un sorriso! Coraggio. 

Trova il coraggio di lasciarlo e spennalo come un pollo!


----------



## Grande82 (28 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> cavoli non molli
> 
> praticamente penso sia finita .. quello che mi piacerebbe sapere è come si fa a prendere una decisione "consapevole" .. senza rimpianti .. senza la paura di aver preso la decisione sbagliata ...
> in cuor mio so che non è possibile recuperare un rapporto con lui ma allo stesso tempo ho tanta paura di andare nella direzione sbagliata di aggiungere in un certo senso dolore al dolore ... sono un caso disperato o qualcuno riesce a capirmi?


 ancora una volta un tradito che crede che fare un passo avanti non possa essere che una perdita. Non lo è e nulla è definitivo.
Fai un passo avanti tradita, *vai da un avvocato*. Se non te la sentirai, poi, potrai non farne nulla, ma vacci oggi.


----------



## Old t r a d i t a (28 Novembre 2008)

i dettagli li ho saputi dal marito dell'altra .. lui continua ad indagare perchè vuole sapere tutto .. ma ragazzi cose veramente allucinanti .. addirittura è arrivato a chiederle di introdursi il ciuccio del figlio .. dai!!!! e ancora cerchi con me di giustificarti???
e poi non capisco nemmeno lei .. da quanto ho letto qui con l'amamte si fa sesso da urlo ... lei è andata x 6 anni  con mio marito x 2-3 minuti? ne deduco che il marito era anche peggio allora.. mah... 
ma la cosa bella è che quando gli ho sbattutto in faccia tutta sta roba .. lui .. prima ha sgranato gli occhi .. poi ha detto molto tranquillamente "SI FORSE E' SUCCESSO QUALCOSA DEL GENERE MA RICORDO VAGAMENTE" -- ma si possono dimenticare certe cose? .. alla fine sono giunta alla conclusione che pensa che sono veramente stupida!


----------



## Grande82 (28 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> i dettagli li ho saputi dal marito dell'altra .. lui continua ad indagare perchè vuole sapere tutto .. ma ragazzi cose veramente allucinanti .. addirittura è arrivato a chiederle di introdursi il ciuccio del figlio .. dai!!!! e ancora cerchi con me di giustificarti???
> e poi non capisco nemmeno lei .. da quanto ho letto qui con l'amamte si fa sesso da urlo ... lei è andata x 6 anni con mio marito x 2-3 minuti? ne deduco che il marito era anche peggio allora.. mah...
> ma la cosa bella è che quando gli ho sbattutto in faccia tutta sta roba .. lui .. prima ha sgranato gli occhi .. poi ha detto molto tranquillamente "SI FORSE E' SUCCESSO QUALCOSA DEL GENERE MA RICORDO VAGAMENTE" -- ma si possono dimenticare certe cose? .. alla fine sono giunta alla conclusione che pensa che sono veramente stupida!


approfittane e dimostragli che non è così.
Quando vai dall'avvocato? ne hai trovato uno?





PS dì al marito dell'altra che non vuoi sapere altro, va bene così. Il masochismo di quest'uomo è tragicomico.


----------



## Old belledejour (28 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> hai ragione .. e di brutto anche!!
> non è che sono cresciuta con lui ... abbiamo camminato x tanti anni uno accanto all'altra ed è difficile immaginare di camminare sola da domani ..
> ma sempre meglio sola che con una persona così accanto ..
> siamo sempre state 2 persone completamente diverse .. io "la matta" .. quella che prima di conoscere lui si è sempre data alla pazza gioia .. divertimenti, sballi .. lui molto più tranquillo ma che non ha mai smorzato questo mio entusiasmo accettandomi x quella che sono .. così come io ho fatto con lui .. desiderando però alcune volte che fossi una persona più "a modo" .. all'altezza di frequentare ambienti e persone "in" come piace a lui .. ma che a me hanno sempre annoiato da morire ....
> ...



Non sei patetica. Va dallo psicologo. Ti guiderà lui.


----------



## Old belledejour (28 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> i dettagli li ho saputi dal marito dell'altra .. lui continua ad indagare perchè vuole sapere tutto .. ma ragazzi cose veramente allucinanti .. addirittura è arrivato a chiederle di introdursi il ciuccio del figlio .. dai!!!! e ancora cerchi con me di giustificarti???
> e poi non capisco nemmeno lei .. da quanto ho letto qui con l'amamte si fa sesso da urlo ... lei è andata x 6 anni  con mio marito x 2-3 minuti? ne deduco che il marito era anche peggio allora.. mah...
> ma la cosa bella è che quando gli ho sbattutto in faccia tutta sta roba .. lui .. prima ha sgranato gli occhi .. poi ha detto molto tranquillamente "SI FORSE E' SUCCESSO QUALCOSA DEL GENERE MA RICORDO VAGAMENTE" -- ma si possono dimenticare certe cose? .. alla fine sono giunta alla conclusione che pensa che sono veramente stupida!


Ma mi spieghi come fai a tenerlo in casa sto tizio?


----------



## Old t r a d i t a (28 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Ma mi spieghi come fai a tenerlo in casa sto tizio?


 
non mi fa ne caldo ne freddo ... totale indifferenza come se non ci fosse ..
ieri sera mi ha detto che gli manco .. gli manca anche solo il bacio del buongiorno o della buona notte .. gli manca un contatto con me  .. mi ha detto "so che non te ne frega niente ma sentivo di dovertelo dire .. " 
infatti la cosa mi ha lasciato totalmente indifferente .. come se per strada incontrassi una persona qualsiasi che mi dice che gli manco ...


----------



## Old t r a d i t a (28 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> approfittane e dimostragli che non è così.
> Quando vai dall'avvocato? ne hai trovato uno?
> 
> 
> ...


 
si ho un cottatto .. mi è stato segnalato da una persona qui ... settimana prossima mi devo organizzare quando lui non c'è ..


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> hai ragione .. e di brutto anche!!
> non è che sono cresciuta con lui ... abbiamo camminato x tanti anni uno accanto all'altra ed è difficile immaginare di camminare sola da domani ..
> ma sempre meglio sola che con una persona così accanto ..
> siamo sempre state 2 persone completamente diverse .. io "la matta" .. quella che prima di conoscere lui si è sempre data alla pazza gioia .. divertimenti, sballi .. lui molto più tranquillo ma che non ha mai smorzato questo mio entusiasmo accettandomi x quella che sono .. così come io ho fatto con lui .. desiderando però alcune volte che fossi una persona più "a modo" .. all'altezza di frequentare ambienti e persone "in" come piace a lui .. ma che a me hanno sempre annoiato da morire ....
> ...


ti consiglio vivamente di vederti l'erba di grace...
per certi versi quel film è illuminante.


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> i dettagli li ho saputi dal marito dell'altra .. lui continua ad indagare perchè vuole sapere tutto .. ma ragazzi cose veramente allucinanti .. addirittura è arrivato a chiederle di introdursi il ciuccio del figlio .. dai!!!! e ancora cerchi con me di giustificarti???
> e poi non capisco nemmeno lei .. da quanto ho letto qui con l'amamte si fa sesso da urlo ... lei è andata x 6 anni con mio marito x 2-3 minuti? ne deduco che il marito era anche peggio allora.. mah...
> ma la cosa bella è che quando gli ho sbattutto in faccia tutta sta roba .. lui .. prima ha sgranato gli occhi .. poi ha detto molto tranquillamente "SI FORSE E' SUCCESSO QUALCOSA DEL GENERE MA RICORDO VAGAMENTE" -- ma si possono dimenticare certe cose? .. alla fine sono giunta alla conclusione che *pensa che sono veramente stupida*!


non penso. semmai ha trattato da stupida l'altra.
tuo marito è un edonista a tutto tondo. capito questo capito tutto.


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> non mi fa ne caldo ne freddo ... totale indifferenza come se non ci fosse ..
> ieri sera mi ha detto che gli manco .. gli manca anche solo il bacio del buongiorno o della buona notte .. gli manca un contatto con me .. mi ha detto "so che non te ne frega niente ma sentivo di dovertelo dire .. "
> infatti la cosa mi ha lasciato totalmente indifferente .. come se per strada incontrassi una persona qualsiasi che mi dice che gli manco ...


sei già a buon punto se riesci a tenerlo a distanza.


----------



## Old amarax (28 Novembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> sei già a buon punto se riesci a tenerlo a distanza.


 
mmmm non so se credere a tutta questa storia.


----------



## Old tenebroso67 (28 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> _non mi fa ne caldo ne freddo ... totale indifferenza come se non ci fosse ..
> ieri sera *mi ha detto che gli manco .. gli manca anche solo il bacio del buongiorno o della buona notte .. gli manca un contatto con me  .. mi ha detto "so che non te ne frega niente ma sentivo di dovertelo dire .. " *
> infatti la cosa mi ha lasciato totalmente indifferente .. come se per strada incontrassi una persona qualsiasi che mi dice che gli manco ..._


Ma certo che tu gli manchi.....
ma si sara' pur ben accorto che quella ******* che si e' trombato per 6 anni gli da' solo sesso....
ma il cuore non puo' farselo scaldare da una cosi'......
quella gli ha scaldato solo il pisello !!!!
E' in questi momenti che un traditore forse capisce che la parte piu' tenera e sentimentale di un rapporto viene a mancare.

Eh si ....forse tuo marito (forse) imparera' che una scopata scalda qualche minuto, un vero amore invece scalda per tutta la vita.....
E quel vero amore non puo' certo averlo dalla sua amante,
cosi' focosa ma cosi' glaciale nei sentimenti.....eh gia'.....
perche' credi che una ******* cosi se la vada poi a sposare ??????
Ma giammaiiii.....


----------



## Verena67 (29 Novembre 2008)

Tenebroso...sei ancora lontano dalla luce. Ma parecchio.

Una cosa che dura SEI INTERMINABILI ANNI è imperdonabile PROPRIO perché non puo' essere solo sesso!!!


----------



## Old MINA (29 Novembre 2008)

IO SONO STAT TRADITA SEMPRE PER DIECI ANNI .SEMPRE PERDONATO, ADESSO MI SONO INNAMORATA IO GLIELO DETTO SAI COSA MI HA RISPOSTO, MI AVRESTI PERDONATO SE NON C'ERA LA'ALTRO, EMBE' MI VOLEVA SEMPRE MASSACRARE .NON POSSO PERDERE CHI AMO' PER CHI MI HA USATO...........NON CHIODO SCHIACCIA CHIODO ATTENTA CIO' MESSO 3 MESI PER DARGLI UN BACIO......PERCHE' VOLEVO ESSERE SICURA DEI MIEI SENTIMENTI.......PENSACI CHI TRADISCE NON TI VUOLE PIU' ....IO SONO ANDATA VIA PRIMA ........HO 45 ANNI E 30 DI MATRIMONIO, SOFFRO PERCHE' CHI LASCIA COMUNQUE SOFFRE, NON E' FACILE, MA SO CHI STA VICINO A ME FA FOLLIE ED IO PER NESSUNA RAGIONE AL MONDO VOGLIO PERDERE LA PERSONA CHE MI AMA E' CHE AMO......


----------



## Old tenebroso67 (29 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> _Tenebroso...sei ancora lontano dalla luce. Ma parecchio.
> 
> Una cosa che dura SEI INTERMINABILI ANNI è imperdonabile PROPRIO perché non puo' essere solo sesso!!!_


Dai ......
Voglio proprio vedere se questi 2 amanti si sposano o vanno a vivere assieme .......
Perche' allora non hanno deciso in questi 6 anni di andare a vivere sotto lo stesso tetto ???
Eppoi , anche se lasciassero i rispettivi coniugi per concretizzare una loro vita assieme, inizierebbero a trovare il rapporto noioso e senza stimoli, quindi si tradirebbero stavolta fra di loro ....

Puo' darsi che come dici te Verena, io sia fuori strada,
ma non riesco a pensarla diversamente........


----------



## Old belledejour (30 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Tenebroso...sei ancora lontano dalla luce. Ma parecchio.
> 
> Una cosa che dura SEI INTERMINABILI ANNI è imperdonabile PROPRIO perché non puo' essere solo sesso!!!



Ne sono convinta anche io.
In una qualsiasi relazione clandestina e non, che dura uno, due, tre anni e più c'è qualcosa di molto importante. E non crederò mai a chi lo rinnega, perchè rinnegandolo nello stesso tempo si ammette di essere stupidi per la serie " perchè allora ci sei stato??". Non credo che le persone siano tutte stupide e autolesioniste, al di là della loro etica.


----------



## Old belledejour (30 Novembre 2008)

MINA ha detto:


> IO SONO STAT TRADITA SEMPRE PER DIECI ANNI .SEMPRE PERDONATO, ADESSO MI SONO INNAMORATA IO GLIELO DETTO SAI COSA MI HA RISPOSTO, MI AVRESTI PERDONATO SE NON C'ERA LA'ALTRO, EMBE' MI VOLEVA SEMPRE MASSACRARE .NON POSSO PERDERE CHI AMO' PER CHI MI HA USATO...........NON CHIODO SCHIACCIA CHIODO ATTENTA CIO' MESSO 3 MESI PER DARGLI UN BACIO......PERCHE' VOLEVO ESSERE SICURA DEI MIEI SENTIMENTI.......PENSACI CHI TRADISCE NON TI VUOLE PIU' ....IO SONO ANDATA VIA PRIMA ........HO 45 ANNI E 30 DI MATRIMONIO, SOFFRO PERCHE' CHI LASCIA COMUNQUE SOFFRE, NON E' FACILE, MA SO CHI STA VICINO A ME FA FOLLIE ED IO PER NESSUNA RAGIONE AL MONDO VOGLIO PERDERE LA PERSONA CHE MI AMA E' CHE AMO......


La storia di tradita è un tantino diversa. Lei non ha punti d'appoggio per lasciare il marito, e questo è molto molto molto sano. 
Bisogna reggersi sulle proprio gambe e lei deve imparare a farlo. La strada giusto è andare da uno psicologo se non si ha la forza non trovarsi un'altro.


----------



## Old belledejour (30 Novembre 2008)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Dai ......
> Voglio proprio vedere se questi 2 amanti si sposano o vanno a vivere assieme .......
> Perche' allora non hanno deciso in questi 6 anni di andare a vivere sotto lo stesso tetto ???
> Eppoi , anche se lasciassero i rispettivi coniugi per concretizzare una loro vita assieme, inizierebbero a trovare il rapporto noioso e senza stimoli, quindi si tradirebbero stavolta fra di loro ....
> ...



Non credo ai finali Harmony, ma si parla di un rapporto di sei anni, non di qualche mese di fuoco. In piu c'è tutta la sofferenza che due amanti provano, perchè la provano!


----------



## Old tenebroso67 (30 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Non credo ai finali Harmony, ma si parla di un rapporto di sei anni, non di qualche mese di fuoco. In piu c'è tutta la sofferenza che due amanti provano, perchè la provano!


E allora che vadano a vivere assieme....
Non si sono fatti scrupoli prima , ne tantomeno se ne faranno ora....


----------



## Old tenebroso67 (30 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Non credo ai finali Harmony, ma si parla di un rapporto di sei anni, non di qualche mese di fuoco. In piu c'è tutta la sofferenza che due amanti provano, perchè la provano!


poverini ....
soffrono facendo sesso .........
mi fanno una pena ma una pena ......


----------



## Old amarax (30 Novembre 2008)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> poverini ....
> soffrono facendo sesso .........
> *mi fanno una pena ma una pena* ......




























  l'ho pensato anch'io, giuro!


----------



## Old tenebroso67 (30 Novembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> l'ho pensato anch'io, giuro!



ti credo ......ti credo ........!!


----------



## Old amarax (30 Novembre 2008)

MINA ha detto:


> IO SONO STAT TRADITA SEMPRE PER DIECI ANNI .SEMPRE PERDONATO, ADESSO MI SONO INNAMORATA IO GLIELO DETTO SAI COSA MI HA RISPOSTO, MI AVRESTI PERDONATO SE NON C'ERA LA'ALTRO, EMBE' MI VOLEVA SEMPRE MASSACRARE .NON POSSO PERDERE CHI AMO' PER CHI MI HA USATO...........NON CHIODO SCHIACCIA CHIODO ATTENTA CIO' MESSO 3 MESI PER DARGLI UN BACIO......PERCHE' VOLEVO ESSERE SICURA DEI MIEI SENTIMENTI.......PENSACI CHI TRADISCE NON TI VUOLE PIU' ....IO SONO ANDATA VIA PRIMA ........HO 45 ANNI E 30 DI MATRIMONIO, SOFFRO PERCHE' CHI LASCIA COMUNQUE SOFFRE, NON E' FACILE, MA SO CHI STA VICINO A ME FA FOLLIE ED IO PER NESSUNA RAGIONE AL MONDO VOGLIO PERDERE LA PERSONA CHE MI AMA E' CHE AMO......


da dove vieni? e tuo marito?


----------



## Old tenebroso67 (30 Novembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> i dettagli li ho saputi dal marito dell'altra .. lui continua ad indagare perchè vuole sapere tutto .. ma ragazzi cose veramente allucinanti .. addirittura è arrivato a chiederle di introdursi il ciuccio del figlio .. dai!!!! e ancora cerchi con me di giustificarti???
> e poi non capisco nemmeno lei .. da quanto ho letto qui con l'amamte si fa sesso da urlo ... lei è andata x 6 anni  con mio marito x 2-3 minuti? ne deduco che il marito era anche peggio allora.. mah...
> ma la cosa bella è che quando gli ho sbattutto in faccia tutta sta roba .. lui .. prima ha sgranato gli occhi .. poi ha detto molto tranquillamente "SI FORSE E' SUCCESSO QUALCOSA DEL GENERE MA RICORDO VAGAMENTE" -- ma si possono dimenticare certe cose? .. alla fine sono giunta alla conclusione che pensa che sono veramente stupida!



Meriti un'uomo che sia in sintonia con te....e che ti adori.....
quello con cui hai vissuto fino ad adesso e' solo un'estraneo....


----------



## Old MINA (30 Novembre 2008)

mio marito mi ha buttato, sai cosa mi ha risposto, che sono troppo celebrale, e che se non lo perdonato adesso e' perche' mi sono innamorata..........secondo te e' normale, io da dove vengo.......dalla luna sono sempre stata sospesa li' ha guardare ad aspettare............mentre una persona mi cercava ed io cercavo ma non sapevo che poteva esistere...........anche soffrendo molto............se ti interessa la citta' NAPOLI


----------



## Old belledejour (30 Novembre 2008)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> E allora che vadano a vivere assieme....
> Non si sono fatti scrupoli prima , ne tantomeno se ne faranno ora....


Infatti la cosa più giusta da fare è prendere di petto subito senza meschinità, menzogne e tradimenti. 
Restare con i rispettivi partner ovviamente sarebbe molto molto molto più egoista e meschino dell'intera storia adultera.


----------



## Old belledejour (30 Novembre 2008)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> poverini ....
> soffrono facendo sesso .........
> mi fanno una pena ma una pena ......


Perchè tu una storia di sei anni la definisci di sesso???
Io non la giustifico sia chiaro, ma che sia sesso no! Cerchiamo di scender dal pero e smetterla di raccontercela.
Quando c'è un tradimento NON C'E' AMORE! E' finito per il partner ufficiale ( anche se dopo torna con la coda tra le gambe) e NON C'E' PER L'AMANTE perchè altrimenti si aspetterebbe d'esser completamente liberi per poi cominciare una storia.
Quindi come non se la raccontino gli amanti non se la raccontino neppure i traditi, sicchè si verserebbero meno lacrime!


----------



## Old tenebroso67 (30 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Perchè tu una storia di sei anni la definisci di sesso???
> Io non la giustifico sia chiaro, ma che sia sesso no! Cerchiamo di scender dal pero e smetterla di raccontercela.
> Quando c'è un tradimento NON C'E' AMORE! E' finito per il partner ufficiale ( anche se dopo torna con la coda tra le gambe) e NON C'E' PER L'AMANTE perchè altrimenti si aspetterebbe d'esser completamente liberi per poi cominciare una storia.
> Quindi come non se la raccontino gli amanti non se la raccontino neppure i traditi, sicchè si verserebbero meno lacrime!


Secondo me, 6 anni di scappatelle con una persona sono molto piu' adrenaliniche del vivere lo stesso tempo in un rapporto regolare proprio con la persona che si sta usando per tradire.
Una volta sposati anche il miglior amante del mondo diventa una ciabatta stanca e poco interessante.
Quindi, *sempre secondo me*, le stesse 2 persone che godono nel loro tradimento (anche se dura 6 anni), se fossero sposate troverebbero di nuovo la loro vita monotona e vuota.
E poi se si amano alla follia perche' non si sposano ????
Forse perche' c'e' differenza tra l'adrenalina del "farlo di nascosto",
oppure della noia del farlo con una persona soltanto......

Due e' meglio di una/o ...............


----------



## Old tenebroso67 (30 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Perchè tu una storia di sei anni la definisci di sesso???


La definisco bigamia......
Poi se tutti e 4 son daccordo ....ben venga....
Ma non mi sembra che sia cosi ....!
In questa storia mi sembra che solo il 50% dei partecipanti sia favorevole alla bigamia........


----------



## Old tenebroso67 (30 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Io non la giustifico sia chiaro, ma che sia sesso no! Cerchiamo di scender dal pero e smetterla di raccontercela.
> Quando c'è un tradimento NON C'E' AMORE! E' finito per il partner ufficiale ( anche se dopo torna con la coda tra le gambe) e NON C'E' PER L'AMANTE perchè altrimenti si aspetterebbe d'esser completamente liberi per poi cominciare una storia.
> Quindi come non se la raccontino gli amanti non se la raccontino neppure i traditi, sicchè si verserebbero meno lacrime!


Hai ragione,
sono daccordo, 
quando c'e' un tradimento non c'e' amore,
ed e' finita per tutti !
E' davvero finita per tutti ........


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Novembre 2008)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Secondo me, 6 anni di scappatelle con una persona sono molto piu' adrenaliniche del vivere lo stesso tempo in un rapporto regolare proprio con la persona che si sta usando per tradire.
> Una volta sposati anche il miglior amante del mondo diventa una ciabatta stanca e poco interessante.
> Quindi, *sempre secondo me*, le stesse 2 persone che godono nel loro tradimento (anche se dura 6 anni), se fossero sposate troverebbero di nuovo la loro vita monotona e vuota.
> E poi se si amano alla follia perche' non si sposano ????
> ...


 Secondo me dura perché è difficile smettere, non tanto perché ci sia chissà quale sentimento che se ci fosse non sopporterebbe la menzogna e la relazione "parallela" con il partner ufficiale.
Poi sentimenti ci sono sempre e per tutti ...pure per il pesce rosso.


----------



## Old sperella (30 Novembre 2008)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Hai ragione,
> sono daccordo,
> *quando c'e' un tradimento non c'e' amore,*
> ed e' finita per tutti !
> E' davvero finita per tutti ........


non sempre , non in tutti i casi .


----------



## Old tenebroso67 (30 Novembre 2008)

Buona domenica a tutti,
domani si ricomincia,
e il lunedi e' dura per tutti ...


----------



## Old belledejour (30 Novembre 2008)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Secondo me, 6 anni di scappatelle con una persona sono molto piu' adrenaliniche del vivere lo stesso tempo in un rapporto regolare proprio con la persona che si sta usando per tradire. Non è vero. Adrenalina di che?
> Una volta sposati anche il miglior amante del mondo d_*iventa una ciabatta stanca e poco interessante.*_ Parla per te. Ma che gente frequenti???
> Quindi, *sempre secondo me*, le stesse 2 persone che godono nel loro tradimento (anche se dura 6 anni), se fossero sposate troverebbero di nuovo la loro vita monotona e vuota. Sicuro?
> E poi se si amano alla follia perche' non si sposano ???? Ecco su questo si, ma se si sposassare nessuno puo dire che finisca.
> ...


Hai una fortissima sfiducia di base nel matrimonio che spaventa eh!


----------



## Old tenebroso67 (30 Novembre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> non sempre , non in tutti i casi .


In fondo al mio cuore spero che sia cosi come dici tu ......

Buona domenica ....


----------



## Old belledejour (30 Novembre 2008)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> La definisco bigamia......
> Poi se tutti e 4 son daccordo ....ben venga....
> Ma non mi sembra che sia cosi ....!
> In questa storia mi sembra che solo il 50% dei partecipanti sia favorevole alla bigamia........


Si che siano bigami sicuramente, che non siano un esempio anche. Ma non è una storia di sesso, una storia di sesso dura 2-3 mesi. 
Parliamo di sei Natali, sei compleanni, sei estati.. ti auguro di non caderci mai.


----------



## Old tenebroso67 (30 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Hai una fortissima sfiducia di base nel matrimonio che spaventa eh!


buona domenica belledejour,
oggi pomeriggio provo ad uscire dalla mia tana
anche se  qui il tempo e' grigio e glaciale.

buona domenica ancora........


----------



## Old belledejour (30 Novembre 2008)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Hai ragione,
> sono daccordo,
> quando c'e' un tradimento non c'e' amore,
> ed e' finita per tutti !
> E' davvero finita per tutti ........



Ecco. 
Sono rarissimi i traditori che amano davvero il partner come sono davvero pochi i rapporti tra amanti che hanno un lieto fine.


----------



## Old belledejour (30 Novembre 2008)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> buona domenica belledejour,
> oggi pomeriggio provo ad uscire dalla mia tana
> anche se  qui il tempo e' grigio e glaciale.
> 
> buona domenica ancora........


Tana? Sei uno scoiattolo?


----------



## Old belledejour (30 Novembre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> non sempre , non in tutti i casi .


Rari e rarissimi.
In caso di tradimento io non mi metto nei panni del tradito piuttosto del traditore. Mi chiedo "al suo posto lo farei se lo amassi?". La risposta? Neppure mi verrebbe in mente.. del resto quando sono stata amante son stata fedele anche a lui.


----------



## Old tenebroso67 (30 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Tana? Sei uno scoiattolo?


Si, mi piace chiamarla tana,
anche una tana e' una casa .....

buon pomeriggio
meta' domenica ormai e' gia' passata.....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Rari e rarissimi.
> In caso di tradimento io non mi metto nei panni del tradito piuttosto del traditore. Mi chiedo "al suo posto lo farei se lo amassi?". La risposta? Neppure mi verrebbe in mente.. del resto quando sono stata amante son stata fedele anche a lui.


 Mica siamo tutti uguali.
Molti uomini provano sentimenti diversi per donne diverse e non attribuiscono al solo sesso il valore di tradimento, ma di semplice svago.


----------



## Verena67 (30 Novembre 2008)

MINA ha detto:


> IO SONO STAT TRADITA SEMPRE PER DIECI ANNI .SEMPRE PERDONATO, ADESSO MI SONO INNAMORATA IO GLIELO DETTO SAI COSA MI HA RISPOSTO, MI AVRESTI PERDONATO SE NON C'ERA LA'ALTRO, EMBE' MI VOLEVA SEMPRE MASSACRARE .NON POSSO PERDERE CHI AMO' PER CHI MI HA USATO...........NON CHIODO SCHIACCIA CHIODO ATTENTA CIO' MESSO 3 MESI PER DARGLI UN BACIO......PERCHE' VOLEVO ESSERE SICURA DEI MIEI SENTIMENTI.......PENSACI CHI TRADISCE NON TI VUOLE PIU' ....IO SONO ANDATA VIA PRIMA ........HO 45 ANNI E 30 DI MATRIMONIO, SOFFRO PERCHE' CHI LASCIA COMUNQUE SOFFRE, NON E' FACILE, MA SO CHI STA VICINO A ME FA FOLLIE ED IO PER NESSUNA RAGIONE AL MONDO VOGLIO PERDERE LA PERSONA CHE MI AMA E' CHE AMO......


Mina, il tuo post è incomprensibile.

Ti prego, rendilo piu' chiaro, impegnati a scrivere in modo comprensibile.

Per il resto, benvenuta!


----------



## Verena67 (30 Novembre 2008)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Dai ......
> Voglio proprio vedere se questi 2 amanti si sposano o vanno a vivere assieme .......
> Perche' allora non hanno deciso in questi 6 anni di andare a vivere sotto lo stesso tetto ???
> Eppoi , anche se lasciassero i rispettivi coniugi per concretizzare una loro vita assieme, inizierebbero a trovare il rapporto noioso e senza stimoli, quindi si tradirebbero stavolta fra di loro ....
> ...


è una bigamia. E si, sono colpevoli anche gli altri due, perché dopo SEI anni non puoi non sapere, quanto meno a livello inconscio.

Si sposeranno? Quasi sicuramente NO.

Ma non è una storia di solo sesso! (che si esaurirebbe alla terza trombata o giu' di lì!)


----------



## Old belledejour (30 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mica siamo tutti uguali.
> Molti uomini provano sentimenti diversi per donne diverse e non attribuiscono al solo sesso il valore di tradimento, ma di semplice svago.


Sono meccanismi di difesa. Se la raccontono anche loro. 
Non dico che amano o altro, sono egoisti fanno il loro comodo e poi in base al senso di colpa mettono in atto credenze che a loro fanno più comodo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Sono meccanismi di difesa. Se la raccontono anche loro.
> Non dico che amano o altro, sono egoisti fanno il loro comodo e poi in base al senso di colpa mettono in atto credenze che a loro fanno più comodo.


Ma perché fa loro comodo?


----------



## Old belledejour (30 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma perché fa loro comodo?








 Preferisci un elenco o una sintesi??


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Preferisci un elenco o una sintesi??


Chiedo sul serio.
Io credo che chi, ad esempio, non studia fa il suo comodo perché preferisce fare altro piuttosto che studiare, ma perché lo preferisce? Solo per non fare fatica? Credo che sia per fuggire a una frustrazione o per ricercare gratificazioni (a breve anziché a lungo termine), ma penso che non sia giusto dire semplicemente "non ho voglia" o "è pigro".
Così non credo che chi tradisce cerchi davvero il suo comodo, parli spesso anche tu di sofferenza.
Siamo qui per approfondire e capire le specifiche motivazioni di ognuno.
Dire: "Fa il suo comodo" è troppo superficiale per essere accettato, lasciamolo dire a FWWM  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   (Air 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Old belledejour (30 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Chiedo sul serio.
> Io credo che chi, ad esempio, non studia fa il suo comodo perché preferisce fare altro piuttosto che studiare, ma perché lo preferisce? Solo per non fare fatica? Credo che sia per fuggire a una frustrazione o per ricercare gratificazioni (a breve anziché a lungo termine), ma penso che non sia giusto dire semplicemente "non ho voglia" o "è pigro".
> Così non credo che chi tradisce cerchi davvero il suo comodo, parli spesso anche tu di sofferenza.
> Siamo qui per approfondire e capire le specifiche motivazioni di ognuno.
> ...


Premesso che il tuo esempio dello studente pigro è un tantino errato dal momento che parliamo di un età diversa da una persona che tradisce nel matrimonio, si tradisce per svariatissimi motivi. Qui parliamo di tradimento.. un atto contro una persona, un investimento di energie.. parliamo anche di cattiveria volendo. 
Abbiamo sempre una scelta, noi siamo pienamente consapevoli quando stiamo tradendo possiamo scegliere, e tutti sappiamo qual è la scelta giusta. 
Si tradisce perchè si è annoiati.
Per sentirti giovani e appetibili.
Perchè magari uno che ci ronza intorno è tanto attraente.
Perchè si è bigami.

Ma se uno AMA non tradisce.

Perchè si torna?

Perchè si vuole bene al partner.
Perchè quella è la casa.
Perchè tanto l'ho fatta franca una volta e posso rifarlo.
Perchè il rapporto con i figli non sarebbe più lo stesso.
Perchè un divorzio è pesante
Perchè non ci si assumono le responsabilita.

PERCHè NON MI VA DI METTERMI IN GIOCO altrimenti NON TRADIVO.


----------



## Old MINA (30 Novembre 2008)

scusatemi ok mi spiego meglio,ho 45 anni, monogoma credevo nel matrimonio assolutamente, due figli avuti bambina uno di 29 uno di 25, circa 10 anni fa scopro le prime marecchelle ...corna di mio marito , perdono, i figli .....amavozi penso che sia piu' una dipendenza affettiva che amore vero, tenete presente che ha 15 anni mi ha portato ad abortire, io 15 lui 22, aveva gia' un figliodi 3 anni, un uomo che mi dava solo problemi, ma ha modo mio adoravo, gli tagliavo i capelli, le unghie, compravo vestiti macchine profumi, non ho mai saputo i suoi orari, poi circa 5 anni fa uno dei miei figli , mi dce mamma sei una bella donna colta lavori, ma dormi, ho cominciato ad indagare, non vi dicoosa ho trovato, di tutto si spacciava pure per donna su chat,premetto che sono sempre stat corteggiata ma mai ho baciato ed uscita con un uomo in 30 anni,lepilogo a novembre, dove lui mi confessa che stava andando via di casa, ma non lo aveva fatto per non perdere quella santa della mgolie, la sottoscritta, da li' e' scattato un rifiuto totale, lo dovevo svegliare io per il sesso, perche' era stanco, e' l'ultima fu non c'e passione,mortificata in tutto,trovo delle telefonate, lui mi dice non ti permetto piu' di entrare nella mia vita , se fai quel numero non rispondo piu' delle mie azioni,arriviamo a marzo, io vado in banca , conosco gia' la persona, cerco di evitarlo in utti i modi,mi mette una paura un ansia , comincio a non mangiare perdo 8 kili in 13 giorni, vado dal psichiatra , botta' lei si 'e innamorata ma non ci voleva il psi che me lo diceva , quando lo vedo tutto di me splende,ma cerco di recuperare  con mio marito, lui continua esce telefona ,mi dice  basta scendimi da dosso, fatt un uomo non ti voglio piu', io che mi sentivo sporca per aver dato un bacio ad un uomo,gli do' un altra chan, lui fa un debito di 3000 euro parte con una dnna di 56 anni, non si ferma con un altra gli scrivet che mi manchi, alla fine io vado via di casa, ma alla luce del giorno,devo soffrre perche' amo un altro mentre lui non mi vuole,si soffre di piu' ha lasciare, ho fatto 30 anni di giovanna d'arco...........per un uomo che ha palgiato la mia vita, io ero morta ho lui separato ho libero ho ammalata, questo diceva di me,ecco la mia storia, mi manca ma non lui, quel bambino viziato che avevo costruito,ieri mi ha detto tu adesso non mi hai perdonato piu' perche' ti sei innamorata, ed a me non toccava l'amore'?Preferisco soffire d'amore che di rabbia odio aspettative ansia che non sai mai dove sta'con chi sta'cco tutta la mia storia,comunque una sofferenza anche con questa altra persona essendo di un altra citta' .................ma si va' avanti IL MINUTO DOPO DI QUESTO NON CI APPARTIENE


----------



## Bruja (30 Novembre 2008)

*belle*



belledejour ha detto:


> Premesso che il tuo esempio dello studente pigro è un tantino errato dal momento che parliamo di un età diversa da una persona che tradisce nel matrimonio, si tradisce per svariatissimi motivi. Qui parliamo di tradimento.. un atto contro una persona, un investimento di energie.. parliamo anche di cattiveria volendo. Spesso é puro e semplice autosoddisfacimento, ovviamente perpetrato da chi ha più interesse per sé stesso che per la persona che ha accanto, ma questa scelta dimostra che anche nel rapporto trasgressivo conterà soprattutto il versante egoistico.
> Abbiamo sempre una scelta, noi siamo pienamente consapevoli quando stiamo tradendo possiamo scegliere, e tutti sappiamo qual è la scelta giusta. Il problema é che spesso non si tradisce per l'altra persona che ci attrae ma aoounto per il nostro soddisfacimento in cui l'altra persona é solo oggetto del contendere e non soggetto progettuale.
> Si tradisce perchè si è annoiati.
> Per sentirti giovani e appetibili.
> ...


Anche un questo ci sono delle verità, ma di nuovo va ribadito un concetto non toccato: raramente la persona con cui si tradisce vale la scelta di buttare per aria un matrimonio, nella pratica reale l'esperienza insegna che chi va bene per tradire raramente va bene per fondare una nuova coppia...
Bruja


----------



## Grande82 (30 Novembre 2008)

ok, mina, clicca su edit e rimetti ordine. aggiusta le frasi con troppi lui o senza soggetti e riproviamo, ok? se no non riesco proprio a capire....


----------



## Bruja (30 Novembre 2008)

*Mina*



MINA ha detto:


> scusatemi ok mi spiego meglio,ho 45 anni, monogoma credevo nel matrimonio assolutamente, due figli avuti bambina uno di 29 uno di 25, circa 10 anni fa scopro le prime marecchelle ...corna di mio marito , perdono, i figli .....amavozi penso che sia piu' una dipendenza affettiva che amore vero, tenete presente che ha 15 anni mi ha portato ad abortire, io 15 lui 22, aveva gia' un figliodi 3 anni, un uomo che mi dava solo problemi, ma ha modo mio adoravo, gli tagliavo i capelli, le unghie, compravo vestiti macchine profumi, non ho mai saputo i suoi orari, poi circa 5 anni fa uno dei miei figli , mi dce mamma sei una bella donna colta lavori, ma dormi, ho cominciato ad indagare, non vi dicoosa ho trovato, di tutto si spacciava pure per donna su chat,premetto che sono sempre stat corteggiata ma mai ho baciato ed uscita con un uomo in 30 anni,lepilogo a novembre, dove lui mi confessa che stava andando via di casa, ma non lo aveva fatto per non perdere quella santa della mgolie, la sottoscritta, da li' e' scattato un rifiuto totale, lo dovevo svegliare io per il sesso, perche' era stanco, e' l'ultima fu non c'e passione,mortificata in tutto,trovo delle telefonate, lui mi dice non ti permetto piu' di entrare nella mia vita , se fai quel numero non rispondo piu' delle mie azioni,arriviamo a marzo, io vado in banca , conosco gia' la persona, cerco di evitarlo in utti i modi,mi mette una paura un ansia , comincio a non mangiare perdo 8 kili in 13 giorni, vado dal psichiatra , botta' lei si 'e innamorata ma non ci voleva il psi che me lo diceva , quando lo vedo tutto di me splende,ma cerco di recuperare con mio marito, lui continua esce telefona ,mi dice basta scendimi da dosso, fatt un uomo non ti voglio piu', io che mi sentivo sporca per aver dato un bacio ad un uomo,gli do' un altra chan, lui fa un debito di 3000 euro parte con una dnna di 56 anni, non si ferma con un altra gli scrivet che mi manchi, alla fine io vado via di casa, ma alla luce del giorno,devo soffrre perche' amo un altro mentre lui non mi vuole,si soffre di piu' ha lasciare, ho fatto 30 anni di giovanna d'arco...........per un uomo che ha palgiato la mia vita, io ero morta ho lui separato ho libero ho ammalata, questo diceva di me,ecco la mia storia, mi manca ma non lui, quel bambino viziato che avevo costruito,ieri mi ha detto tu adesso non mi hai perdonato piu' perche' ti sei innamorata, ed a me non toccava l'amore'?Preferisco soffire d'amore che di rabbia odio aspettative ansia che non sai mai dove sta'con chi sta'cco tutta la mia storia,comunque una sofferenza anche con questa altra persona essendo di un altra citta' .................ma si va' avanti IL MINUTO DOPO DI QUESTO NON CI APPARTIENE


Ci ho provato ma é un tale guazzabuglio che non si capiscono gli eventi cronologici. Ti prego metti dei punti e cerca di essere semplicemente chiara. Non perderti nei riporti di frasi, esponi i fatti puri e semplici e quali sono state le tue reazioni .
Comunque a grandi linee pare che lui sia un vero cialtrone e che prima di imbarcarti in altre storie sia del rapporto con lui che devi decidere cosa fare.
Bruja


----------



## Old MINA (30 Novembre 2008)

ALLORA TRADITA PER DIECI ANNI SEMPRE PERDONATO, POI INCONTRO L'UOMO CHE MI FA IMPAZZIRE PRENDO IO LA DECISIONE, VADO VIA DA CASA, MI APPOGGIO AD AMICI, E LASCIO MIO MARITO, QUELLO CON CUI STO' MO' MI AMA LO AMO, MA CI VOGLIONO DEI TEMPI PRIMA DI METTERSI INSIEME........OK


----------



## Bruja (30 Novembre 2008)

*ok*



MINA ha detto:


> ALLORA TRADITA PER DIECI ANNI SEMPRE PERDONATO, POI INCONTRO L'UOMO CHE MI FA IMPAZZIRE PRENDO IO LA DECISIONE, VADO VIA DA CASA, MI APPOGGIO AD AMICI, E LASCIO MIO MARITO, QUELLO CON CUI STO' MO' MI AMA LO AMO, MA CI VOGLIONO DEI TEMPI PRIMA DI METTERSI INSIEME........OK


Hai subito molto ed ora devi rifarti, ma anche se tutto fila liscio i tempi servono comunque, figurati se ci fossero problemi. 
In ogni caso se questa scelta ti rende felice e ti senti realizzata non resta cher augurarti un luminoso futuro.
Bruja


----------



## Old MINA (30 Novembre 2008)

paura di essere amata...........paura di far del male, come se non mi spettasse.............


----------



## Pocahontas (30 Novembre 2008)

MINA ha detto:


> scusatemi ok mi spiego meglio,ho 45 anni, monogoma credevo nel matrimonio assolutamente, due figli avuti bambina uno di 29 uno di 25, circa 10 anni fa scopro le prime marecchelle ...corna di mio marito , perdono, i figli .....amavozi penso che sia piu' una dipendenza affettiva che amore vero, tenete presente che ha 15 anni mi ha portato ad abortire, io 15 lui 22, aveva gia' un figliodi 3 anni, un uomo che mi dava solo problemi, ma ha modo mio adoravo, gli tagliavo i capelli, le unghie, compravo vestiti macchine profumi, non ho mai saputo i suoi orari, poi circa 5 anni fa uno dei miei figli , mi dce mamma sei una bella donna colta lavori, ma dormi, ho cominciato ad indagare, non vi dicoosa ho trovato, di tutto si spacciava pure per donna su chat,premetto che sono sempre stat corteggiata ma mai ho baciato ed uscita con un uomo in 30 anni,lepilogo a novembre, dove lui mi confessa che stava andando via di casa, ma non lo aveva fatto per non perdere quella santa della mgolie, la sottoscritta, da li' e' scattato un rifiuto totale, lo dovevo svegliare io per il sesso, perche' era stanco, e' l'ultima fu non c'e passione,mortificata in tutto,trovo delle telefonate, lui mi dice non ti permetto piu' di entrare nella mia vita , se fai quel numero non rispondo piu' delle mie azioni,arriviamo a marzo, io vado in banca , conosco gia' la persona, cerco di evitarlo in utti i modi,mi mette una paura un ansia , comincio a non mangiare perdo 8 kili in 13 giorni, vado dal psichiatra , botta' lei si 'e innamorata ma non ci voleva il psi che me lo diceva , quando lo vedo tutto di me splende,ma cerco di recuperare con mio marito, lui continua esce telefona ,mi dice basta scendimi da dosso, fatt un uomo non ti voglio piu', io che mi sentivo sporca per aver dato un bacio ad un uomo,gli do' un altra chan, lui fa un debito di 3000 euro parte con una dnna di 56 anni, non si ferma con un altra gli scrivet che mi manchi, alla fine io vado via di casa, ma alla luce del giorno,devo soffrre perche' amo un altro mentre lui non mi vuole,si soffre di piu' ha lasciare, ho fatto 30 anni di giovanna d'arco...........per un uomo che ha palgiato la mia vita, io ero morta ho lui separato ho libero ho ammalata, questo diceva di me,ecco la mia storia, mi manca ma non lui, quel bambino viziato che avevo costruito,ieri mi ha detto tu adesso non mi hai perdonato piu' perche' ti sei innamorata, ed a me non toccava l'amore'?Preferisco soffire d'amore che di rabbia odio aspettative ansia che non sai mai dove sta'con chi sta'cco tutta la mia storia,comunque una sofferenza anche con questa altra persona essendo di un altra citta' .................ma si va' avanti IL MINUTO DOPO DI QUESTO NON CI APPARTIENE


A tuo modo, mi ricordi il monologo di Molly Bloom. 
Perchè dici "paura che non mi spetti..." ma perchè mai, buona fortuna!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Premesso che il tuo esempio dello studente pigro è un tantino errato dal momento che parliamo di un età diversa da una persona che tradisce nel matrimonio, si tradisce per svariatissimi motivi. Qui parliamo di tradimento.. un atto contro una persona, un investimento di energie.. parliamo anche di cattiveria volendo.
> Abbiamo sempre una scelta, noi siamo pienamente consapevoli quando stiamo tradendo possiamo scegliere, e tutti sappiamo qual è la scelta giusta.
> Si tradisce perchè si è annoiati.
> Per sentirti giovani e appetibili.
> ...


Io da anni chiedo cosa si intende con amore perché non credo che l'innamoramento (che si immagina presente per l'amante, o quanto meno NON presente per il partner) sia l'aspetto fondamentale nelle relazioni di coppia, anzi credo che proprio non lo sia.
Credo che il voler bene e il condividere momenti di vita, progetti realizzati sia (o dovrebbe essere) la cosa più importante per condividere una vita, di certo più importante di tante specie d'amore.


----------



## Old MINA (30 Novembre 2008)

IO NON SONO MOLLY BLOOM IO SONO IO , NON HO UNA RELAZIONE EXTRA CONIUGAEL , PERCHE' NEL MOMENTO IN CUI LO INTAPESA SONO ANDATA VIA DA CASA........MENTRE LA MOGLIE DI LEOPOL LO ASPETTA AVENDO RELAZIONE EXTRA CONIUGALI ..SONO STAT PENELOPE PER 30 ANNI, E SE SUCCEDERA' LO SARO' PER IL MIO SECONDO AMORE DELLA MIA VITA..........


----------



## Pocahontas (30 Novembre 2008)

MINA ha detto:


> IO NON SONO MOLLY BLOOM IO SONO IO , NON HO UNA RELAZIONE EXTRA CONIUGAEL , PERCHE' NEL MOMENTO IN CUI LO INTAPESA SONO ANDATA VIA DA CASA........MENTRE LA MOGLIE DI LEOPOL LO ASPETTA AVENDO RELAZIONE EXTRA CONIUGALI ..SONO STAT PENELOPE PER 30 ANNI, E SE SUCCEDERA' LO SARO' PER IL MIO SECONDO AMORE DELLA MIA VITA..........


 
Intendevo per il "flusso di pensiero", non per la storia. Sei...torrentizia!

Per la tua storia, approvo completamente


----------



## Old MINA (30 Novembre 2008)

grazie per il complimento.e' vero sono torrentizia................e' proprio vero


----------



## Old belledejour (30 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io da anni chiedo cosa si intende con amore perché non credo che l'innamoramento (che si immagina presente per l'amante, o quanto meno NON presente per il partner) sia l'aspetto fondamentale nelle relazioni di coppia, anzi credo che proprio non lo sia.
> Credo che il voler bene e il condividere momenti di vita, progetti realizzati sia (o dovrebbe essere) la cosa più importante per condividere una vita, di certo più importante di tante specie d'amore.


E' un visione razionale che non condivido. 
Se c'è Amore quello vero e sano allora il tradimento non sussiste. Non c'è bisogno. Sarà che io continuo a mettermi nelle vesti di chi tradisce.
Io non parlo dell'innamoramento, parlo dell'Amore.
Le specie d'amore che intendi tu si reggono su nulla, matrimoni compresi.


----------



## Verena67 (30 Novembre 2008)

Belle, e ridaje.

Per una che non è sposata, senza offesa, pontifichi un po' troppo sui matrimoni e su ciò che li regge!

Fatti un esperienza matrimoniale di almeno 10 anni, e ne riparliamo!


----------



## Old belledejour (30 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Belle, e ridaje.
> 
> Per una che non è sposata, senza offesa, pontifichi un po' troppo sui matrimoni e su ciò che li regge!
> 
> Fatti un esperienza matrimoniale di almeno 10 anni, e ne riparliamo!


Mi par ovvio che non ci son punti di incontro. 
Te fatti un quarto degli anni come li ho vissuti io e ne riparliamo.


----------



## Old tenebroso67 (30 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Mi par ovvio che non ci son punti di incontro.
> Te fatti un quarto degli anni come li ho vissuti io e ne riparliamo.


Mannaggia....qui tutti nella loro vita han trombato di brutto....

scusate ... era solo una battuta....
meglio per voi comunque.....


----------



## Verena67 (1 Dicembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Mi par ovvio che non ci son punti di incontro.
> Te fatti *un quarto degli anni come li ho vissuti io* e ne riparliamo.


 
Chi si è sposato prima era..._single_. E io lo sono stata per tutti gli anni della giovinezza. Erano altri tempi?! Piu' o meno...ho 41 non 70....!


----------



## Old belledejour (1 Dicembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Chi si è sposato prima era..._single_. E io lo sono stata per tutti gli anni della giovinezza. Erano altri tempi?! Piu' o meno...ho 41 non 70....!


Non parlo di frequentazioni di uomini. Parlo di tutt'altro.
Comunque no, non erano altri tempi, magari rispetto ad oggi il matrimonio non era un'utopia, ma parlo in termini economici che è tutt'altro discorso.
Buona settimana.


----------



## Grande82 (1 Dicembre 2008)

*belledejour*

ma se qui viene tanta gente che dice 'non avevo mai pensato di poterlo fare, ma ho tradito', come puoi, belledejour, pensare di conoscere te stessa così bene da dire che nei prossimi 60-75 anni di vita (anche di più, spero per te) non ti troverai ad amare, sposarti e tradire pur amando? 
Oggi dici ch eè impossibile, ma non conosci gli altri, non conosci i casi, le coincidenze e le cose che si sommano nella vita delle persone dietro i nick! Non sappiamo (nemmeno io) cosa sia stare con un uomo per 15-20-50anni. Come si trasforma l'amore? Come diventa la passione? DOve vqanno le farfalline? Io ho un ex amante e lui diceva di amare la moglie. Perchè non dovrebbe essere vero ?PErchè il suo amore dovrebbe essere fasullo? Perchè è stato attratto da me? Io sono stata, anche se lui non lo dice, io lo penso, un innamoramento, uno sfarfallio nuovo, un'emozione che ha deciso di viversi. E' lì l'errore. Non la dovevamo vivere. Ma lo sfarfallio non dipende dall'amore che hai per il partner ufficiale, ma più probabilmente dipende dalò traditore e basta.


----------



## Verena67 (1 Dicembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Non parlo di frequentazioni di uomini. *Parlo di tutt'altro.*
> Comunque no, non erano altri tempi, magari rispetto ad oggi il matrimonio non era un'utopia, ma parlo in termini economici che è tutt'altro discorso.
> Buona settimana.


 
Per tutt'altro cosa intendi?

Studio? Check.

Lavoro? Check Check!

Problemi familiari? Ne abbiamo tutti.

Trasgressioni? E che c'entrano con la vita matrimoniale?!


----------



## Old belledejour (1 Dicembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma se qui viene tanta gente che dice 'non avevo mai pensato di poterlo fare, ma ho tradito', *come puoi, belledejour, pensare **di *conoscere te stessa così bene da dire che nei prossimi 60-75 anni di vita (anche di più, spero per te) non ti troverai ad amare, sposarti e* t**radire pur amando? *
> Oggi dici ch eè impossibile, ma non conosci gli altri, non conosci i casi, le coincidenze e le cose che si sommano nella vita delle persone dietro i nick! Non sappiamo (nemmeno io) cosa sia stare con un uomo per 15-20-50anni. Come si trasforma l'amore? Come diventa la passione? DOve vqanno le farfalline? *Io ho un ex amante e lui diceva di amare la moglie. Perchè non dovrebbe essere vero ?PErchè il suo amore dovrebbe essere fasullo?* Perchè è stato attratto da me? Io sono stata, anche se lui non lo dice, io lo penso, un innamoramento, uno sfarfallio nuovo, un'emozione che ha deciso di viversi. E' lì l'errore. Non la dovevamo vivere. Ma lo sfarfallio non dipende dall'amore che hai per il partner ufficiale, ma più probabilmente dipende dalò traditore e basta.


1. domanda = mi conosco fin troppo bene per dirti che se non ce la faccio a stare con una persona la lascio, non la tradisco. Io lascio per stare con chi voglio, non è tanto difficile eh! E mi auguro di restare sempre cosi, e di insegnare questo ad eventuali figli.

2. domanda = perchè il tradimento è un male che si fa all'altro, e se lo ami lo preservi da tutto. Ripeto che nemmeno ti viene in mente di tradire.

Poi la convenzia, raccontarsela è tutt'altra storia. 
Resistenze ( difensive)  comprese.


----------



## Old belledejour (1 Dicembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Per tutt'altro cosa intendi?
> 
> Studio? Check.
> 
> ...



Per carità non scriverei mai su un forum son cose troppe personali che solo il mio analista può avere.
Scusami.


----------



## Old belledejour (1 Dicembre 2008)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Mannaggia....qui tutti nella loro vita han trombato di brutto....
> 
> scusate ... era solo una battuta....
> meglio per voi comunque.....


Pensi sempre solo a quello?


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (1 Dicembre 2008)

*il tradimento...*

Il tradimento e' di sei anni....il pentimento ritardato raramente e' sincero...dopo sei anni.lo definirei pentimento a lunga conservazione...nel senso che se avesse potuto conservare i suoi peccati per altri sei anni...avrebbe tranquillamente continuato...


----------



## Old amarax (1 Dicembre 2008)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Il tradimento e' di sei anni....il pentimento ritardato raramente e' sincero...dopo sei anni.lo definirei pentimento a lunga conservazione...nel senso che se avesse potuto conservare i suoi peccati per altri sei anni...avrebbe tranquillamente continuato...


 
Quoto appieno. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ciao tbt e bentornato. Come stai?


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (1 Dicembre 2008)

*Amara*



amarax ha detto:


> Quoto appieno.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ciao Amaretta,stavo bene...le cose andavano per il verso giusto...ma evidentemente le infinite maledizioni che ho lanciato negli anni alle coppiette stanno tornando su di me tipo effetto boomerang...leggi il post su cofnessionale se vuoi saperne di piu'....un bacio...spero tu stia meglio di me...


----------



## Verena67 (1 Dicembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Per carità non scriverei mai su un forum son cose troppe personali che solo il mio analista può avere.
> Scusami.


ci mancherebbe, don't worry. Era solo per capire!


----------



## luigi.codone (2 Dicembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> ma come fai? ci hai pensato sopra 1 notte e hai deciso di perdonare e non parlarne mai più? adesso capisco che ami alla follia tua moglie ma dovresti amare un pò anche te stesso .. e se te lo dico io ...
> forse la tua è paura di perderla e piuttosto che affrontare il tutto preferisci chiudere il cassetto ... ma non esiste un posto così grande da poter contenere tutto quello che inevitabilmente genera un tradimento ...
> e poi come puoi essere certo che non riaffiorerà nulla in futuro?
> hai "riavuto" tua moglie .. ne sei certo?


tradita

innanzitutto, come ho già espresso in altri 3d, quello di cui parlo è stato il primo tradimento di mia moglie a fronte di innumerevoli tradimenti da parte mia (anche se in tempi molto passati).
per assurdo il nostro rapporto è migliorato, ora anche lei è al mio livello di traditore-tradito.
E' per questo che ho perdonato in una sola notte, sarebbe stato ipocrita fare diversamente...lei mi ha perdonato tante volte....
e per il futuro.....sono sereno, e questo mi basta.

cordialità

gigi


----------



## Old belledejour (2 Dicembre 2008)

luigi.codone ha detto:


> tradita
> 
> innanzitutto, come ho già espresso in altri 3d, quello di cui parlo è stato il primo tradimento di mia moglie a fronte di innumerevoli tradimenti da parte mia (anche se in tempi molto passati).
> per assurdo il nostro rapporto è migliorato, ora anche lei è al mio livello di traditore-tradito.
> ...


Hai tradito per anni tua moglie con la stessa persona? O viceversa?


----------



## luigi.codone (2 Dicembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Hai tradito per anni tua moglie con la stessa persona? O viceversa?


no, vari tradimenti di piccola entità, prima di sposarmi....e sempre rigorosamente colto sul fatto...
in maniera analoga mia moglie ha avuto l'amico per qualche mese...

gigi


----------



## Grande82 (2 Dicembre 2008)

luigi.codone ha detto:


> no, vari tradimenti di piccola entità, prima di sposarmi....*e sempre rigorosamente colto sul fatto*...
> in maniera analoga mia moglie ha avuto l'amico per qualche mese...
> 
> gigi


 de coccio.....


----------



## Old belledejour (2 Dicembre 2008)

luigi.codone ha detto:


> no, vari tradimenti di piccola entità, prima di sposarmi....e sempre rigorosamente colto sul fatto...
> in maniera analoga mia moglie ha avuto l'amico per qualche mese...
> 
> gigi


quindi il paragone con t-r-a-d-i-t-a non regge.


----------



## luigi.codone (2 Dicembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> de coccio.....


diciamo che, a suo tempo, non rifiutavo nessuna occasione....

cordialità

gigi


----------



## luigi.codone (2 Dicembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> quindi il paragone con t-r-a-d-i-t-a non regge.


infatti, per quello che ho letto su tradita, il paragone è mal posto

gigi


----------



## Old giulia (2 Dicembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> non mi fa ne caldo ne freddo ... totale indifferenza come se non ci fosse ..
> ieri sera mi ha detto che gli manco .. gli manca anche solo il bacio del buongiorno o della buona notte .. gli manca un contatto con me .. mi ha detto "so che non te ne frega niente ma sentivo di dovertelo dire .. "
> infatti la cosa mi ha lasciato totalmente indifferente .. come se per strada incontrassi una persona qualsiasi che mi dice che gli manco ...


 

Bugiarda...


----------



## Old giulia (2 Dicembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> 1. domanda = mi conosco fin troppo bene per dirti che se non ce la faccio a stare con una persona la lascio, non la tradisco. Io lascio per stare con chi voglio, non è tanto difficile eh! E mi auguro di restare sempre cosi, e di insegnare questo ad eventuali figli.
> 
> 2. domanda = perchè il tradimento è un male che si fa all'altro, e se lo ami lo preservi da tutto. Ripeto che nemmeno ti viene in mente di tradire.
> 
> ...


----------



## Old belledejour (2 Dicembre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> belledejour ha detto:
> 
> 
> > 1. domanda = mi conosco fin troppo bene per dirti che se non ce la faccio a stare con una persona la lascio, non la tradisco. Io lascio per stare con chi voglio, non è tanto difficile eh! E mi auguro di restare sempre cosi, e di insegnare questo ad eventuali figli.
> ...


 
Le cose cambiano se uno le fa cambiare.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Dicembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> giulia ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Le cose cambiano se uno le fa cambiare.


Le cose cambiano in base agli anni passati insieme, alle cose condivise che portano a ridimensionare cose che in una relazione breve sembrano intollerabili, al sentimento di comprensione che si sviluppa man mano che si matura e si abbandonano presunzione e orgoglio...


----------



## Old t r a d i t a (3 Dicembre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> Bugiarda...


 

no è la verità ..  anzi mi danno proprio fastidio certe affermazioni..
ieri sera torno a casa dalla palestra e mi trovo la cena pronta (aveva cucinato!!!!) il camino acceso e mazzo di rose rosse al seguito ...
ma può pensare di sistemare le cose così??? io voglio delle spiegazioni voglio capire non voglio essere "coccolata" con ste scemenze ...
perchè non capisce .. è così difficile chiedo troppo?


----------



## Old giulia (3 Dicembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> no è la verità .. anzi mi danno proprio fastidio certe affermazioni..
> ieri sera torno a casa dalla palestra e mi trovo la cena pronta (aveva cucinato!!!!) il camino acceso e mazzo di rose rosse al seguito ...
> ma può pensare di sistemare le cose così??? io voglio delle spiegazioni voglio capire non voglio essere "coccolata" con ste scemenze ...
> perchè non capisce .. è così difficile chiedo troppo?


Hai ragione Tradita, tu vuoi delle spiegazioni ed è lecito chiederle... ma mettiti nei suoi panni... lui si stà muovendo in un campo minato.
Si possono accettare le coccole spiegando che comunque non sono l'unico modo per chiarirsi.
Occorre dialogo.

Per la "bugiarda" intendevo dire, non bugiarda tu come persona ma nel contesto riferito, che in fondo al tuo cuore il suo Ti amo ti ha riscaldato.
Sono sentimenti ambigui... mescolati tra odio e amore... ci sono passata anche io ecco perchè mi permetto di dire ciò


----------



## Fedifrago (3 Dicembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> no è la verità .. anzi mi danno proprio fastidio certe affermazioni..
> ieri sera torno a casa dalla palestra e mi trovo la cena pronta (aveva cucinato!!!!) il camino acceso e mazzo di rose rosse al seguito ...
> ma può pensare di sistemare le cose così??? io voglio delle spiegazioni voglio capire non voglio essere "coccolata" con ste scemenze ...
> perchè non capisce .. è così difficile chiedo troppo?


Direi che sta cercando di fare a modo suo "qualcosa"...ma non ha capito di cosa tu avresti davvero bisogno e che non è una manifestazione "superficiale" di interesse che vorresti ma che lui si mettesse realmente in discussione e si aprisse completamente con te ...e con se stesso...per capire i reali perchè... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Qual è stata la tua e la sua reazione? 

	
	
		
		
	


	







Ps. Bentornata!


----------



## Old giulia (3 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Le cose cambiano in base agli anni passati insieme, alle cose condivise che portano a ridimensionare cose che in una relazione breve sembrano intollerabili, al sentimento di comprensione che si sviluppa man mano che si matura e si abbandonano presunzione e orgoglio...


 
Grazie cara... per aver specific 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ato


----------



## Old tenebroso67 (3 Dicembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> no è la verità ..  anzi mi danno proprio fastidio certe affermazioni..
> ieri sera torno a casa dalla palestra e mi trovo la cena pronta (aveva cucinato!!!!) il camino acceso e mazzo di rose rosse al seguito ...
> ma può pensare di sistemare le cose così??? io voglio delle spiegazioni voglio capire non voglio essere "coccolata" con ste scemenze ...
> perchè non capisce .. è così difficile chiedo troppo?


Secondo me tuo marito ha bisogno e sente la mancanza della persona che gli stara' accanto (lui spera) per  tutta la vita.....che pero puo' non corrispondere con la stessa persona che lo fa' impazzire di sesso a letto.....
Sono 2 figure differenti, che a volte sono la stessa persona, ma che a volte sono 2 persone differenti.
Si tratta di esigenze personali , se vogliamo anche di egoismo......
Abbiamo bisogno sia del sesso, sia della sicurezza familiare, ovvero di una persona che ci lecchi le ferite quando arriviamo a casa e che scaldi quello che si chiama calore familiare.
Ecco perche' lui ora ti cerca, e in questi 6 anni non ti ha mai mollato....


----------



## Grande82 (3 Dicembre 2008)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Secondo me tuo marito ha bisogno e sente la mancanza della persona che gli stara' accanto (lui spera) per  tutta la vita.....che pero puo' non corrispondere con la stessa persona che lo fa' impazzire di sesso a letto.....
> Sono 2 figure differenti, che a volte sono la stessa persona, ma che a volte sono 2 persone differenti.
> Si tratta di esigenze personali , se vogliamo anche di egoismo......
> Abbiamo bisogno sia del sesso, sia della sicurezza familiare, ovvero di una persona che ci lecchi le ferite quando arriviamo a casa e che scaldi quello che si chiama calore familiare.
> Ecco perche' lui ora ti cerca, e in questi 6 anni non ti ha mai mollato....


e lei non ha diritto al sesso? a una persona che la ami e non le menta? 
Per me lui ha solo paura di rimanere in mutande: con l'azienda divisa economicamente ma anche invivibile, senza casa e senza nessuno che gli prepari cena e bucato e camicies tirate.... cosa vuoi siano due rose in confronto a questo scenario?


----------



## Old tenebroso67 (3 Dicembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> e lei non ha diritto al sesso? a una persona che la ami e non le menta?
> Per me lui ha solo paura di rimanere in mutande: con l'azienda divisa economicamente ma anche invivibile, senza casa e senza nessuno che gli prepari cena e bucato e camicies tirate.... cosa vuoi siano due rose in confronto a questo scenario?



condivido ....!


----------



## Old belledejour (3 Dicembre 2008)

t r a d i t a ha detto:


> no è la verità ..  anzi mi danno proprio fastidio certe affermazioni..
> ieri sera torno a casa dalla palestra e mi trovo la cena pronta (aveva cucinato!!!!) il camino acceso e mazzo di rose rosse al seguito ...
> ma può pensare di sistemare le cose così??? io voglio delle spiegazioni voglio capire non voglio essere "coccolata" con ste scemenze ...
> perchè non capisce .. è così difficile chiedo troppo?


Il problema è che non chiedi, vivi in una situazione di stallo. E nel giro di poco le cose torneranno uguali a prima.. ah!!!! Cena, rose, camino o che cavolo vuole mi gioco la testa che si sente ancora con l'altra.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Dicembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> e lei non ha diritto al sesso? a una persona che la ami e non le menta?
> Per me lui ha solo paura di rimanere in mutande: con l'azienda divisa economicamente ma anche invivibile, senza casa e senza nessuno che gli prepari cena e bucato e camicies tirate.... cosa vuoi siano due rose in confronto a questo scenario?


 Quoto
Ha paura di essere rovinato e poi forse vuol dirti che non ce l'ha con te ...lui


----------

